# Oh! Look! It's a Happy Hat!



## chrisjac

Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


----------



## willi66

Happy indeed!


----------



## Lostie

Tot's anenome hat in lots of colours -


----------



## BoogieCat

Here's a few, just had to show the decreases on a couple


----------



## BoogieCat

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


These put my basic ones to shame! They are LOVELY.


----------



## expatx3

What a wonderful selection! I especially like the red one. Is it a pattern you can share?


----------



## chrisjac

loriadams said:


> These put my basic ones to shame! They are LOVELY.


No,no, your decreases are to die for!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

expatx3 said:


> What a wonderful selection! I especially like the red one. Is it a pattern you can share?


I just put the names in the description...Red one is the Lucy Cloche, not a free pattern but can be found on Ravelry.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

loriadams said:


> These put my basic ones to shame! They are LOVELY.


Your hats are quite lovely, don't sell yourself short.


----------



## BoogieCat

Lostie said:


> Tot's anenome hat in lots of colours -


I love this hat!


----------



## Katsch

Great array of hats everyone.
Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
All crochet.


----------



## BoogieCat

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Your hats are quite lovely, don't sell yourself short.


Thank you, but yours are amazing!


----------



## BoogieCat

chrisjac said:


> No,no, your decreases are to die for!


Thank you! :twisted:


----------



## Katsch

loriadams said:


> Here's a few, just had to show the decreases on a couple


Lori they look great! I love the crown of the first one, well done.


----------



## ompuff

Oh my, such an abundance of great hats. A talented bunch of needlers.

Sorry mine are all given away - when I finish more will post.

  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


Love them! Great Work! :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


I love all of them, especially the Cheeky Tam. Lovely!


----------



## galaxycraft

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


Lovely work! Happy hats indeed.  :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Those are just adorable! Bet they sell out.


----------



## galaxycraft

Lostie said:


> Tot's anenome hat in lots of colours -


Ah, now that is colorful and fun!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

galaxycraft said:


> Ah, now that is colorful and fun!  :thumbup:


Thank you! I'm enjoying all these hats :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Such wonderful talent by all and what a variety eh? < no I'm not from Minnesota or the UP of Michigan.


----------



## galaxycraft

loriadams said:


> Here's a few, just had to show the decreases on a couple


Wonderful! I like the way the decreases are happening on the top pic.  :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

Kathy! You've been busy, girl! They are all so cute, I especially like the Dickson hat


----------



## galaxycraft

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Kids will be doing happy dances for sure.  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

The great pattern known as Luuk!


----------



## jbandsma

My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.

I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Go ahead and post the dog hats. I'd love to see them.


----------



## galaxycraft

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Congratulations to the parents. Wish them well.
You certainly have been a busy bee. They all look wonderful!  :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

Judy, your hats are gorgeous. I love those football hats!  And those sweater/hat sets would look great at a Mizzou game.


----------



## books

Kathy love your owl hat. Hope your sale goes well.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac said:


> The great pattern known as Luuk!


I've wanted to try that pattern. Your's look fantastic.


----------



## BBatten17

Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've wanted to try that pattern. Your's look fantastic.


1
This is the original, watch out for copycats!


----------



## chrisjac

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


I love, love earflaps!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


I have the "Jayne" hat pattern and just recently came across some yarn that is dyed specifically for that hat...looks sort of like Candy Corn.


----------



## galaxycraft

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


Happy Hats - Happy Children. Yah! Way To Go.  :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123

Love your hats, CJ! The UCLA hat is dear to my heart, though the household is split between UCLA and USC.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac said:


> 1
> This is the original, watch out for copycats!


Thanks for the heads up, now I have the name of the pattern. Should be easier to weed out the copycats.


----------



## Shannon123

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


Beautiful hats, Rocky!


----------



## Shannon123

Lostie said:


> Tot's anenome hat in lots of colours -


What fun Lostie!


----------



## chrisjac

Shannon123 said:


> Love your hats, CJ! The UCLA hat is dear to my heart, though the household is split between UCLA and USC.


My Alma Mater, Schoolmate requested that one.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Shannon123 said:


> Beautiful hats, Rocky!


Thank you...I really only wanted to show off my glass heads. Need more of them!


----------



## Shannon123

loriadams said:


> Here's a few, just had to show the decreases on a couple


Your hats are great, Lori. Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## mopgenorth

Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


----------



## Shannon123

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Wonderful hats, your fingers have been worked to the bone! I can't wait to see your set-up for the fair.


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> The great pattern known as Luuk!


Happy hats!


----------



## BoogieCat

Thanks Shannon. The pics of all the good looking hats has me ready to expand my horizons.


----------



## Shannon123

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Wonderful hats. I love the football ones!


----------



## BoogieCat

Mo! Your hats are wonderful!


----------



## Shannon123

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


Love the ear flap hats. The girls look very happy!


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I've wanted to try that pattern. Your's look fantastic.


It's been a while, I believe this is a picture of the pattern but I made the same hats with my stash busting!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... giggle giggle!!!


Love them all! I've been tempted to try the "Top This" hats but never have seen them completed......I've got a feeling I'm going to seriously "wound" my credit card this afternoon *sigh*.


----------



## jbandsma

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... giggle giggle!!!


I really like that first one. Do you have a link to the pattern?

And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


----------



## chrisjac

I made this in one hour.......NOt! Raking 10 bags of leaves, 3 loads of laundry, organizing linen closet, etc. You know, life.


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... giggle giggle!!!


I love them all Mo. The baby hats are to die for!

So many in my family live in warm climates so I rarely knit hats. I'm so inspired by all of these!


----------



## galaxycraft

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... giggle giggle!!!


Wonderful! Love them all.  :thumbup:
Have to say though I never seen the "Top This" hats. They are great!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Wait, Wait! Does this make me a "biddy"????? If it does, I'm going to have to find a "Biddy" T-shirt! I hope, I hope, surely this beats making the cheer leading team doesn't it? No offense to any former cheer leaders, I was one actually...only because I mastered the "face plant" and offered comic relief for the rest of the team.


----------



## Shannon123

jbandsma said:


> I really like that first one. Do you have a link to the pattern?
> 
> And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


Haha! What are those 'Roos doing? Well if it's what I think it is then it could fall into a "baby" category!


----------



## Shannon123

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wait, Wait! Does this make me a "biddy"????? If it does, I'm going to have to find a "Biddy" T-shirt! I hope, I hope, surely this beats making the cheer leading team doesn't it? No offense to any former cheer leaders, I was one actually...only because I mastered the "face plant" and offered comic relief for the rest of the team.


Haha! Pick a number and add it to your tag line...you're in!


----------



## chrisjac

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... giggle giggle!!!


The master Biddie! ( No giggle, giggle , Pleeeeeease?)


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> I really like that first one. Do you have a link to the pattern?
> 
> And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


Now, what baby would be offended by that?


----------



## galaxycraft

jbandsma said:


> ........
> 
> And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


No comment needed.  :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma

Shannon123 said:


> Haha! What are those 'Roos doing? Well if it's what I think it is then it could fall into a "baby" category!


Yes, you have the right idea.


----------



## mopgenorth

jbandsma said:


> I really like that first one. Do you have a link to the pattern?
> 
> And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


HA HA - I GUESS NOT! (fit in with baby things...unless you consider where babies come from!) !!! love it!

Here is the link to my bobble hat - it's called the "Willendorf" hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willendorf-hat


----------



## mopgenorth

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Love them all! I've been tempted to try the "Top This" hats but never have seen them completed......I've got a feeling I'm going to seriously "wound" my credit card this afternoon *sigh*.


YOUR hats are to die for! What a talented biddie you are!!! I bow to you!

Katsch is the one who started me on the Top This hats after she posted her own menagerie! The trickle down theory at it's best!

I love those top this hat - I'm not a fast knitter and even with stockinette I have to pay attention, but the yarn does all the work - so magic hat appears in an hour or two (or three depending on if I'm watching TV because this slo-mo has to actually look up and down at what I'm doing).


----------



## BBatten17

Everyone's hats are gorgeous! We have some very talented biddies here!


----------



## JanieSue

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


I love them, beautiful collection.


----------



## jbandsma

mopgenorth said:


> HA HA - I GUESS NOT! (fit in with baby things...unless you consider where babies come from!) !!! love it!
> 
> Here is the link to my bobble hat - it's called the "Willendorf" hat
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willendorf-hat


Thank you. That one's worth paying for.


----------



## mopgenorth

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


O my stars! look at all those wonderful chullos on all those happy faces!

I need to up my game to keep up with all of you!


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> The master Biddie! ( No giggle, giggle , Pleeeeeease?)


Certainly no master, but I did go back and edit to "GAGgle, GAGgle"

Love ALL your hats Chris!!!


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


I love them all and I must make my GS a Top this Hat soon. You just reminded me of it. I am a little lost forgive me if I am posting backwards.


----------



## run4fittness

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


I see your unicorn hat in there! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

Lovely hats everyone!


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


I missed yours CJ but they are beautiful and this is another fun post. I will post a few later today.


----------



## JanieSue

Lostie said:


> Tot's anenome hat in lots of colours -


Love this one also, beautiful colors.


----------



## Shannon123

CJ, thank you so much for starting this thread. Everyone's hats are fantastic! 








Plus, there's an ass that's setting bait, don't take it biddies!


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Wow, they are amazing.


----------



## Bobglory

Here's a few of mine

Gigi


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

The ONE hat I wish I had taken a photograph of was a strange one. I was fairly new to spinning and had spun some very dark blue yarn, nice but boring. When I was spinning the plies together, I spotted a bag with some bright pieces of roving in it...think neon orange, yellow and lime green. Decided to see what would happen if I added some bits of these while plying. What I ended up with were "cocoon like" spirals, so I kept going with it.

On a ski weekend I took the yarn with me and started knitting a hat. During a break for a cup of Irish Coffee a snowboarder approached me...he said "That Hat is sick"....at first I was offended as I didn't know that "sick is good". The young man asked if I could finish the hat by the next afternoon because he wanted to buy it. I finished it that night in my motel room and he paid me $60.00 for that "sick hat". Never did get to take a photograph of it though.


----------



## galaxycraft

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


Wonderful! Love to see color work done so well.  :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The ONE hat I wish I had taken a photograph of was a strange one. I was fairly new to spinning and had spun some very dark blue yarn, nice but boring. When I was spinning the plies together, I spotted a bag with some bright pieces of roving in it...think neon orange, yellow and lime green. Decided to see what would happen if I added some bits of these while plying. What I ended up with were "cocoon like" spirals, so I kept going with it.
> 
> On a ski weekend I took the yarn with me and started knitting a hat. During a break for a cup of Irish Coffee a snowboarder approached me...he said "That Hat is sick"....at first I was offended as I didn't know that "sick is good". The young man asked if I could finish the hat by the next afternoon because he wanted to buy it. I finished it that night in my motel room and he paid me $60.00 for that "sick hat". Never did get to take a photograph of it though.


That's awesome.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> I missed yours CJ but they are beautiful and this is another fun post. I will post a few later today.


You make sure you come back!


----------



## Shannon123

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


Love the hats Gigi. What pattern is the one with the brim?


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


Gigi! You rock girl!


----------



## jbandsma

I think I need to dig out my animal hat book...hats are sized all the way from newborn to adult.

Time to think about something other than lace.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Geeze, I'm trying to do housework but every time I come back there's more magnificent hats posted!


----------



## JanieSue

jbandsma said:


> I really like that first one. Do you have a link to the pattern?
> 
> And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


OMG, that is the fornicating deer hat, I had this on my to do list, yours is perfect.


----------



## Shannon123

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Geeze, I'm trying to do housework but every time I come back there's more magnificent hats posted!


Me too!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Shannon123 said:


> That's awesome.


He was a nice kid. I found him the next day before I did my first run...he was thrilled with his one of a kind, "sick" hat. Really made my day too. Later when I stopped for my "Irish Coffee Break" the bartender told me I didn't charge enough as the ski shops in the resort sells crazy snowboard stuff for big bucks.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> You make sure you come back!


You know I will, most of my hat pic are on my big computer and this IPad drives me nuts trying to post pics.


----------



## jbandsma

JanieSue said:


> OMG, that is the fornicating deer hat, I had this on my to do list, yours is perfect.


I also have the deer charts...and bunnies, roos, elephants.


----------



## Shannon123

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> He was a nice kid. I found him the next day before I did my first run...he was thrilled with his one of a kind, "sick" hat. Really made my day too. Later when I stopped for my "Irish Coffee Break" the bartender told me I didn't charge enough as the ski shops in the resort sells crazy snowboard stuff for big bucks.


Bartender is right although I'm impressed that the kid offered as much as he did. He definitely knew not to insult your hand work.


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> I also have the deer charts...and bunnies, roos, elephants.


Treasure!


----------



## trish2222

Two have been posted before and one never.


----------



## Lostie

I can't keep up! Mo - thanks for the top this hat piccies. I've often wondered what that yarn is like. Love them :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

jbandsma said:


> I also have the deer charts...and bunnies, roos, elephants.


I've always meant to get round to the fornicating deer hat for my oldest daughter - she'd love it. Yours is great :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

There are so many terrific hats - I truly haven't seen one I don't like. Well done biddies :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I've only ever knitted 5 hats in my life but when I see all these great hats I think I'll be doing more.....


----------



## Chesneys

Love this thread, Chris! I hope to have one finished tomorrow.


----------



## chrisjac

I am soooooo ready for Star Wars!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> The great pattern known as Luuk!


It is! I especially like the one in the middle.

This is too much fun, Chris! Seeing all these hats at once is a kick. :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


wow! love them all - I always wanted to do one of those fish hats - now inspired once again to give it a go!

excellent!


----------



## mopgenorth

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


All your hats are fabulous but I think this set is my favorite!!! SO STINKIN CUTE!!!


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> I am soooooo ready for Star Wars!


I HAVE to make one of those for my son!!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


Oh now that is a sweet set.  :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast

Added to a happy hat parade...


----------



## jbandsma

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


oooooh...and I've got a pattern for duck foot booties that would go perfectly with that.


----------



## mopgenorth

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The ONE hat I wish I had taken a photograph of was a strange one. I was fairly new to spinning and had spun some very dark blue yarn, nice but boring. When I was spinning the plies together, I spotted a bag with some bright pieces of roving in it...think neon orange, yellow and lime green. Decided to see what would happen if I added some bits of these while plying. What I ended up with were "cocoon like" spirals, so I kept going with it.
> 
> On a ski weekend I took the yarn with me and started knitting a hat. During a break for a cup of Irish Coffee a snowboarder approached me...he said "That Hat is sick"....at first I was offended as I didn't know that "sick is good". The young man asked if I could finish the hat by the next afternoon because he wanted to buy it. I finished it that night in my motel room and he paid me $60.00 for that "sick hat". Never did get to take a photograph of it though.


What a great validation of your talents - not that there was any doubt!


----------



## chrisjac

Naneast said:


> Added to a happy hat parade...


Awesome and the colors just make you smile!


----------



## 4grammy4

Bookmarked. This post turned into upbeat responses and possible patterns for some very nice hat patterns. Thanks to the original poster and all who responded.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Thank you one and all for the compliments. That Baby Set is a favorite of mine and I've knitted many of them, sometimes adding a diaper "soaker". I do have the pattern for the duck foot booties, only made them once though...they make the child's feet look gargantuan. I mean frighteningly large!


----------



## Bobglory

Shannon123 said:


> Love the hats Gigi. What pattern is the one with the brim?


The pattern is called "Brimmer" by Katt Walker.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brimmer

Gigi


----------



## Chesneys

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Wait, Wait! Does this make me a "biddy"????? If it does, I'm going to have to find a "Biddy" T-shirt! I hope, I hope, surely this beats making the cheer leading team doesn't it? No offense to any former cheer leaders, I was one actually...only because I mastered the "face plant" and offered comic relief for the rest of the team.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Chesneys

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


Wow, Mo! Just - Wow. And if that was my doctor I would have to find an ailment at least once a week.


----------



## chrisjac

4grammy4 said:


> Bookmarked. This post turned into upbeat responses and possible patterns for some very nice hat patterns. Thanks to the original poster and all who responded.


Glad you liked it. Just goes to show you, everyone here enjoys the craft, we don't always display our goods, but the love is there.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac, this is a wonderful thread! Hat's are such fun.


----------



## Chesneys

Shannon123 said:


> Love the hats Gigi. What pattern is the one with the brim?


And what is the yarn in the shaded blue, black, green earflap one Gigi? Love all your color choices.


----------



## Chesneys

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


OMG! I am going to have to find a toddler somewhere.


----------



## cindye6556

Does anyone have a pattern for a penguin hat (k) or able to point me in right dirrection?


----------



## cah

Love all the hats! Thanks CJ for posting and for pointing me towards Luuk. I love that it comes in all sizes. Go figure, there are different sizes for hats. They're not one size fits all! I never knew. :lol:


----------



## Bobglory

jbandsma said:


> I also have the deer charts...and bunnies, roos, elephants.


I did the deer on some socks but I would love to see the charts for the others. I have a few uh ... very fertile nieces and nephews. Wouldn't want them having ... uh cold heads.

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

cindye6556 said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for a penguin hat (k) or able to point me in right dirrection?


Cindy I just went on Ravelry and fell in love with all the penguin hats shown. I just clicked on Penguin hats.


----------



## Chesneys

Naneast said:


> Added to a happy hat parade...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I especially like the first two.


----------



## Bobglory

Everyone's hats are gorgeous. I'd be proud to wear any of them. You gals rock 

Does anyone know if biddy # 77 is taken?

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> Love all the hats! Thanks CJ for posting and for pointing me towards Luuk. I love that it comes in all sizes. Go figure, there are different sizes for hats. They're not one size fits all! I never knew. :lol:


I love it because it will last a growing child at least 2-3 years, if they don't lose it first.

These are the 3 scamps I love. Children of a dear friend who lives in upper New York state.


----------



## mopgenorth

Chesneys said:


> Wow, Mo! Just - Wow. And if that was my doctor I would have to find an ailment at least once a week.


Isn't he a cutie patootie though? My good friend's hubby - she's a gorgeous teeny tiny (4-11, 85 pounds) doctor herself. When they got married she got him a HUGE wedding ring just to make sure the female patients noticed! LOL. I love knitting for her too because she is so petite I can use kids patterns with less time and yarn!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Chesneys said:


> OMG! I am going to have to find a toddler somewhere.


It's a fun set to knit. Every time I hear that someone is pregnant, I drag out the patterns. Had to make a few for my grand daughter as she had a fit every time she outgrew one.


----------



## JanieSue

Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> Glad you liked it. Just goes to show you, everyone here enjoys the craft, we don't always display our goods, but the love is there.


Absolutely. This is a wonderful thread. Thank you so much for starting it.

Gigi


----------



## Aunty M

All the hats shown here are really beautiful. Great knitting.


----------



## Bobglory

Chesneys said:


> And what is the yarn in the shaded blue, black, green earflap one Gigi? Love all your color choices.


The yarn is Ella Rae Seasons, color #17. I didn't have a pattern so I just made a baby hat, added ear flaps, an I-cord and then made a PomPom.

Gigi


----------



## mopgenorth

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


Beautiful gorgeous hats!!!


----------



## mopgenorth

Bobglory said:


> Absolutely. This is a wonderful thread. Thank you so much for starting it.
> 
> Gigi


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: so fun!!!


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> Cindy I just went on Ravelry and fell in love with all the penguin hats shown. I just clicked on Penguin hats.


Thanks Chris! Once I get through what is turning out to be the Thanksgiving dinner from, well you get the idea that will be next project.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


Love your masterpieces!


----------



## JanieSue

This is a favorite Lion Brand pattern I use a lot, men like it and this one is knit in Steeler colors. Perfect pattern to learn Fair Isle


----------



## willi66

Great thread. I reviewed all 10 pages to see the creations, I love everything. I must make the Lucy cloche. Everytime I see it I mean to make it. Adding it to my long list,


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> Beautiful gorgeous hats!!!


Thank you, I love making the sun hats.


----------



## JanieSue

JanieSue said:


> This is a favorite Lion Brand pattern I use a lot, men like it and this one is knit in Steeler colors. Perfect pattern to learn Fair Isle


Well crap, meant to take me out of this pic, LOL but this is my Grand son Finn wearing his Swirl hat and sweater set I made for him.


----------



## mopgenorth

JanieSue said:


> Well crap, meant to take me out of this pic, LOL but this is my Grand son Finn wearing his Swirl hat and sweater set I made for him.


no no no!!! We love seeing beautiful you too! and I'm so jealous of your HAIR! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> I love it because it will last a growing child at least 2-3 years, if they don't lose it first.
> 
> These are the 3 scamps I love. Children of a dear friend who lives in upper New York state.


That is such a great hat pattern! Thinking it may become my new favorite!


----------



## dijewe

What a lovely inspirational thread. All the hats are lovely. I never think of knitting hats, my one track mind thinks knitting=sweaters, duh. I had lost my knitting mojo , now its back and I am off to knit a few hats!


----------



## jbandsma

Bobglory said:


> I did the deer on some socks but I would love to see the charts for the others. I have a few uh ... very fertile nieces and nephews. Wouldn't want them having ... uh cold heads.
> 
> Gigi


I would love to add them here for you but I'm sure that wouldn't be proper. And it would get monitored out if I gave you the url for them.

Or maybe not. Here's one I hadn't had before, because it's a paid pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-unicorns-uniporn-chart-pack
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-cows
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/humping-kangaroos-the-kangaroo-chart-collection
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/naughty-penguins
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/happy-easter
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3482/3208412865_bc7ed3ce4b.jpg?v=0
(last one is chart only for elephants)


----------



## jbandsma

cindye6556 said:


> Does anyone have a pattern for a penguin hat (k) or able to point me in right dirrection?


Just posted this to someone else.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=fornicating penguins


----------



## jbandsma

JanieSue said:


> Thank you, I love making the sun hats.


I have a pattern for a tatted one like that (with matching mitts) that I will someday get around to doing. Hats like this would be lovely for an afternoon garden wedding.


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> no no no!!! We love seeing beautiful you too! and I'm so jealous of your HAIR! Gorgeous!!!


You are very sweet, my hair has always been my best asset, a gift from my Mom. I was trying to crop the pic wanted to show off my GS's beautiful eyes.

But you are the best. Thank you.


----------



## JanieSue

jbandsma said:


> I have a pattern for a tatted one like that (with matching mitts) that I will someday get around to doing. Hats like this would be lovely for an afternoon garden wedding.


I used Berroco Captiva and sprayed the hats with stiffen, they do have wire in the brim. I added the crochet band and edge to the pattern.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> This is a favorite Lion Brand pattern I use a lot, men like it and this one is knit in Steeler colors. Perfect pattern to learn Fair Isle


Janie, I will look for this in the Lion website. Very quiet fair isle. I love your little guy!


----------



## chrisjac

mopgenorth said:


> That is such a great hat pattern! Thinking it may become my new favorite!


Good stash buster MO.


----------



## kimmyz

Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


----------



## JanieSue

kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


Beautiful, love the color of this one.


----------



## Bobglory

jbandsma said:


> I would love to add them here for you but I'm sure that wouldn't be proper. And it would get monitored out if I gave you the url for them.
> 
> Or maybe not. Here's one I hadn't had before, because it's a paid pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-unicorns-uniporn-chart-pack
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fornicating-cows
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/humping-kangaroos-the-kangaroo-chart-collection
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/naughty-penguins
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/happy-easter
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3482/3208412865_bc7ed3ce4b.jpg?v=0
> (last one is chart only for elephants)


Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## mopgenorth

dijewe said:


> What a lovely inspirational thread. All the hats are lovely. I never think of knitting hats, my one track mind thinks knitting=sweaters, duh. I had lost my knitting mojo , now its back and I am off to knit a few hats!


I got into knitting hats when I realized I was knitting about one adult sweater a year! I had to up my game! Just like socks - everyone loves them, styles and patterns galore - and so fun to make too! I love it when they come off the needles and onto the balloons!


----------



## chrisjac

kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


Pretty, pretty color Kimmy!


----------



## JanieSue

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> I just put the names in the description...Red one is the Lucy Cloche, not a free pattern but can be found on Ravelry.


I really did not care for the Lucy Cloche until I saw yours, I love yours. You did a awesome job on it.


----------



## mopgenorth

as an aside - what are your thoughts on !!!! (exclamation points)? I use them A LOT !!!! when I get excited and enthusiastic, but I don't want ONE OF THOSE people who HAS TO EMPHASIZE every other thought. When I need to tone it down - just say the word!!!


----------



## nitnana

Wish I could knit(or crochet which I don't do at all, at all!) like you KPers! You are all so talented & creative! Oh, my ~


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> I love it because it will last a growing child at least 2-3 years, if they don't lose it first.
> 
> These are the 3 scamps I love. Children of a dear friend who lives in upper New York state.


They are adorable and I love the hats. They look like fun to make.


----------



## galaxycraft

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


Oh my, the wind and sea are gorgeous!  :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> as an aside - what are your thoughts on !!!! (exclamation points)? I use them A LOT !!!! when I get excited and enthusiastic, but I don't want ONE OF THOSE people who HAS TO EMPHASIZE every other thought. When I need to tone it down - just say the word!!!


I love your way of expressing your thoughts, Please don't change a thing.


----------



## mopgenorth

kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


I love all of your hats! Truly one of KP's knitting queens!


----------



## jbandsma

nitnana said:


> Wish I could knit(or crochet which I don't do at all, at all!) like you KPers! You are all so talented & creative! Oh, my ~


Hey, none of us started out making gorgeous items. For most of us, it has taken a lot of practice, a lot of patience, a lot of time...and we still are rarely satisfied with a finished item. If it's something you want to do, you will. And don't ever put yourself or your work down.

Maybe some of us should take pics of some of our spectacular failures and post them for you.


----------



## JanieSue

galaxycraft said:


> Oh my, the wind and sea are gorgeous!  :thumbup:


Thank you, I am happy everyone enjoyed seeing them. This is a fun post.


----------



## dijewe

mopgenorth said:


> as an aside - what are your thoughts on !!!! (exclamation points)? I use them A LOT !!!! when I get excited and enthusiastic, but I don't want ONE OF THOSE people who HAS TO EMPHASIZE every other thought. When I need to tone it down - just say the word!!!


You had me going there :XD: CAPS and lots of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!don't bother me as much as the gig..splutter..gle X 2


----------



## galaxycraft

jbandsma said:


> Hey, none of us started out making gorgeous items. For most of us, it has taken a lot of practice, a lot of patience, a lot of time...and we still are rarely satisfied with a finished item. If it's something you want to do, you will. And don't ever put yourself or your work down.
> 
> Maybe some of us should take pics of some of our spectacular failures and post them for you.


 :thumbup: 
My failures were frogged into something else. ;-) :lol:
Gave those frogs a bunch of kisses and made into many princes.


----------



## KateWood

Fantastic hats


----------



## chrisjac

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> My failures were frogged into something else. ;-) :lol:
> Gave those frogs a bunch of kisses and made into many princes.


Yep, frog pond for mine and out came out the wicked good PCs.


----------



## Chesneys

JanieSue said:


> This is a favorite Lion Brand pattern I use a lot, men like it and this one is knit in Steeler colors. Perfect pattern to learn Fair Isle


I like it Janie. I wonder how that pattern would look in a Seaman's hat.

Cute outfit and a darling boy!


----------



## Chesneys

mopgenorth said:


> no no no!!! We love seeing beautiful you too! and I'm so jealous of your HAIR! Gorgeous!!!


Me too! JelusBiddy is clucking loudly.


----------



## Chesneys

kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


You always do such interesting, intricate hats Kimmy!


----------



## jbandsma

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> My failures were frogged into something else. ;-) :lol:
> Gave those frogs a bunch of kisses and made into many princes.


Some of mine were so bad they couldn't even be frogged.


----------



## Chesneys

mopgenorth said:


> as an aside - what are your thoughts on !!!! (exclamation points)? I use them A LOT !!!! when I get excited and enthusiastic, but I don't want ONE OF THOSE people who HAS TO EMPHASIZE every other thought. When I need to tone it down - just say the word!!!


Exclaim away. I don't want to be the only one that uses them!!!


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> Hey, none of us started out making gorgeous items. For most of us, it has taken a lot of practice, a lot of patience, a lot of time...and we still are rarely satisfied with a finished item. If it's something you want to do, you will. And don't ever put yourself or your work down.
> 
> Maybe some of us should take pics of some of our spectacular failures and post them for you.


That would make a hilarious thread in it's own right. Love it!


----------



## mopgenorth

nitnana said:


> Wish I could knit(or crochet which I don't do at all, at all!) like you KPers! You are all so talented & creative! Oh, my ~


You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. It may not look too bad on camera, but in person it's definitely not one of my best! I might try felting it a bit and passing it down to my 5-year-old granddaughter. May not be a total loss!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

jbandsma said:


> Some of mine were so bad they couldn't even be frogged.


Been there, done that. Recently used some yarn that was so awful (at least in my mind) that it couldn't be frogged...I cut off what I had knit and into the trash it went. I still have 2 skeins of the stuff, just "glaring" at me from one of my yarn bins...someone suggested I donate it. Actually I wouldn't wish the stuff on anyone!


----------



## Chesneys

JanieSue said:


> I love your way of expressing your thoughts, Please don't change a thing.


Janie, you have the nicest way of expressing your thoughts as well. I need to take lessons.

:thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

mopgenorth said:


> You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet.


I really like the pattern and the yarn but the two lighter colors look out of place for some reason (no offense). The eye is drawn to those colors. Nice work though, bet it would look gorgeous in jewel tones.


----------



## chrisjac

mopgenorth said:


> You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. It may not look too bad on camera, but in person it's definitely not one of my best!


Call me crazy, I love your hat!


----------



## JanieSue

Chesneys said:


> I like it Janie. I wonder how that pattern would look in a Seaman's hat.
> 
> Cute outfit and a darling boy!


I think a Seaman's hat would be perfect, the pattern is free on Lion Brand site. Thank you for you lovely compliment.


----------



## knitteerli

Love the hats! My favourites are the tam and the anemone.


----------



## cindye6556

jbandsma said:


> Just posted this to someone else.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=fornicating penguins


I think we need to share this with Kathy....
Thanks for the link.


----------



## maggie20736

My granddaughter Isabella wearing a hat and poncho that I made for her. I wish I had taken pictures of hats that I have given away! I'm sure my DD has some of my hats but she is busy today.

This is a great topic and I love all the hats pictured here! Bravo, Christine!


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> HA HA - I GUESS NOT! (fit in with baby things...unless you consider where babies come from!) !!! love it!
> 
> Here is the link to my bobble hat - it's called the "Willendorf" hat
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/willendorf-hat


Thank you for the link, I love this hat.


----------



## JanieSue

maggie20736 said:


> My granddaughter Isabella wearing a hat and poncho that I made for her. I wish I had taken pictures of hats that I have given away! I'm sure my DD has some of my hats but she is busy today.
> 
> This is a great topic and I love all the hats pictured here! Bravo, Christine!


She is adorable, love her hat & poncho.


----------



## BoogieCat

mopgenorth said:


> You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. It may not look too bad on camera, but in person it's definitely not one of my best! I might try felting it a bit and passing it down to my 5-year-old granddaughter. May not be a total loss!


That Chroma has a way of looking great in a ball but not knitted up. I have several Chroma hat failures. Your knitting is lovely, I'm sure a little girl would love that hat.


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> My granddaughter Isabella wearing a hat and poncho that I made for her. I wish I had taken pictures of hats that I have given away! I'm sure my DD has some of my hats but she is busy today.
> 
> This is a great topic and I love all the hats pictured here! Bravo, Christine!


She's a beauty Maggie and the colors suit her so nicely!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

loriadams said:


> That Chroma has a way of looking great in a ball but not knitted up. I have several Chroma hat failures. Your knitting is lovely, I'm sure a little girl would love that hat.


My opinion of Chroma is that some of it looks nice and some of it doesn't. What it does appear to be, is a "knock off" of Noro brand yarns but the colors are just not as vibrant as the Noro line.


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Been there, done that. Recently used some yarn that was so awful (at least in my mind) that it couldn't be frogged...I cut off what I had knit and into the trash it went. I still have 2 skeins of the stuff, just "glaring" at me from one of my yarn bins...someone suggested I donate it. Actually I wouldn't wish the stuff on anyone!


I think we all have some of that. For me it's the R.H. Unforgettable. Beautiful Petunia colorway, thought would be perfect for scarf that's a purple fanatic.
After 5 rows that went in garbage, unused back to store, and rest as base for dryer balls.


----------



## Shannon123

trish2222 said:


> Two have been posted before and one never.


Fun hats Trish! I love your white one, you should wear it!

I'm listening to the rest of Adele's new album before I start the vacuum. I highly recommend it, she is fabulous!


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> I am soooooo ready for Star Wars!


YODA! Is this the one that peanut isn't allowed to be seen in? It's a shame if it is, it's adorable!


----------



## Shannon123

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


You are an exceptional knitter, Rocky! I adore this set.


----------



## Shannon123

Bobglory said:


> The pattern is called "Brimmer" by Katt Walker.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brimmer
> 
> Gigi


Thank you, I now have it my Ravelry library!


----------



## Shannon123

Bobglory said:


> Everyone's hats are gorgeous. I'd be proud to wear any of them. You gals rock
> 
> Does anyone know if biddy # 77 is taken?
> 
> Gigi


It's yours!


----------



## mopgenorth

loriadams said:


> That Chroma has a way of looking great in a ball but not knitted up. I have several Chroma hat failures. Your knitting is lovely, I'm sure a little girl would love that hat.


Me too! I've had some wonderful success with Chroma - especially with socks (and considering it is 25% nylon that is really what it is made for) - but I wanted to try something different. My favorite experiment was using two balls of Chroma in the same colorway but each ball started at a different color - one started at a darkest color the other started at the lightest color and I combined the two to make a fair isle pattern - it's coming along great and I love the watching the colors change but the intensity stays the same.


----------



## chrisjac

Shannon123 said:


> YODA! Is this the one that peanut isn't allowed to be seen in? It's a shame if it is, it's adorable!


Yep, yep, daughter in law didn't think it suitable for grandaughter. My daughter's friend bought the hat from me for her daughter and she won't take it off. She sleeps with it on.You never know.


----------



## Shannon123

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


Jaw drop! JanieSue, these are gorgeous.

Saving space...
Naneast, your hats are great!

CJ, I love your little buddies in their hats!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cindye6556 said:


> I think we all have some of that. For me it's the R.H. Unforgettable. Beautiful Petunia colorway, thought would be perfect for scarf that's a purple fanatic.
> After 5 rows that went in garbage, unused back to store, and rest as base for dryer balls.


Yup, that's what I got stuck with too "Boutique Unforgettable" to make a scarf for a friend with a wool allergy...horrible stuff.

I have a small home based business making dryer balls but I use 100% wool roving for the core, or 100% Alpaca roving (for those with a wool allergy).

Unforgettable, fantastic name for the stuff...I'll never forget how horrible it is. Life is too short to knit with sh***y yarn!


----------



## lil rayma

mopgenorth said:


> Beautiful gorgeous hats!!!


Ditto.


----------



## Shannon123

kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


Now there's a happy hat! I've saved it in my faves also.


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> as an aside - what are your thoughts on !!!! (exclamation points)? I use them A LOT !!!! when I get excited and enthusiastic, but I don't want ONE OF THOSE people who HAS TO EMPHASIZE every other thought. When I need to tone it down - just say the word!!!


I use them a lot when I'm heavily caffeinated!!!

Also listening to some great music helps. When I'm not so hyped, I try to watch it. But I'm amped!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Shannon123 said:


> You are an exceptional knitter, Rocky! I adore this set.


Thanks, it's my "go to" set whenever I find out that someone is expecting. I'm going to give a shameless plug for Lion Brand Cotton-Ease. Works fantastic for this set and very easy care. Anytime I find it on sale, I "load up" because I know that eventually there will be a baby shower...somewhere.


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> Yep, yep, daughter in law didn't think it suitable for grandaughter. My daughter's friend bought the hat from me for her daughter and she won't take it off. She sleeps with it on.You never know.


Awesome 👍


----------



## lil rayma

Wow, wow, wow. All of you should be so proud of your hats. Every single one is lovely, adorable, classy, colorful, etc. and I love them all.


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Thanks, it's my "go to" set whenever I find out that someone is expecting. I'm going to give a shameless plug for Lion Brand Cotton-Ease. Works fantastic for this set and very easy care. Anytime I find it on sale, I "load up" because I know that eventually there will be a baby shower...somewhere.


I've been cleaning up on that yarn myself. So easy to work with.


----------



## jbandsma

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Thanks, it's my "go to" set whenever I find out that someone is expecting. I'm going to give a shameless plug for Lion Brand Cotton-Ease. Works fantastic for this set and very easy care. Anytime I find it on sale, I "load up" because I know that eventually there will be a baby shower...somewhere.


Do you have a link for the pattern for that set?


----------



## chrisjac

lil rayma said:


> Wow, wow, wow. All of you should be so proud of your hats. Every single one is lovely, adorable, classy, colorful, etc. and I love them all.


Bring yours on!


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Thanks, it's my "go to" set whenever I find out that someone is expecting. I'm going to give a shameless plug for Lion Brand Cotton-Ease. Works fantastic for this set and very easy care. Anytime I find it on sale, I "load up" because I know that eventually there will be a baby shower...somewhere.


Is there a pattern for the robe? I can sew one but I would love to make one in a cotton yarn.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac said:


> Is there a pattern for the robe? I can sew one but I would love to make one in a cotton yarn.


OK the Robe is in a Debbi Bliss Book...."The Baby Knits Book"..NOT a new book but fairly available at book stores and I found mine on sale at a Joann's. Worthwhile investment as there are fantastic patterns in it.

For the hat, the pattern is "Just Ducky Hat" and can be found on-line for free (with the matching duck feet booties). The designer created these for a "charity knitting" project and does ask that items made from the pattern NOT be sold. I know that sometimes that irritates people but this designer does quite a bit of designing for charity projects.


----------



## JanieSue

Chesneys said:


> Janie, you have the nicest way of expressing your thoughts as well. I need to take lessons.
> 
> :thumbup:


And I love reading your post, and you could teach.


----------



## JanieSue

Shannon123 said:


> Jaw drop! JanieSue, these are gorgeous.
> 
> Saving space...
> Naneast, your hats are great!
> 
> CJ, I love your little buddies in their hats!


Thank you.


----------



## jbandsma

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> OK the Robe is in a Debbi Bliss Book...."The Baby Knits Book"..NOT a new book but fairly available at book stores and I found mine on sale at a Joann's. Worthwhile investment as there are fantastic patterns in it.


Ok, I just scored a copy of it for $0.15. No, that's not a typo...15 cents. Thanks. Bliss's baby knits are about the only things I like from her.


----------



## JanieSue

mopgenorth said:


> Me too! I've had some wonderful success with Chroma - especially with socks (and considering it is 25% nylon that is really what it is made for) - but I wanted to try something different. My favorite experiment was using two balls of Chroma in the same colorway but each ball started at a different color - one started at a darkest color the other started at the lightest color and I combined the two to make a fair isle pattern - it's coming along great and I love the watching the colors change but the intensity stays the same.


I tried working fair isle with Chroma the way you have but it didn't work out too well for me. It was sent to the frog pond. I love the crocodile baby booties I have made using it.


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> OK the Robe is in a Debbi Bliss Book...."The Baby Knits Book"..NOT a new book but fairly available at book stores and I found mine on sale at a Joann's. Worthwhile investment as there are fantastic patterns in it.
> 
> For the hat, the pattern is "Just Ducky Hat" and can be found on-line for free (with the matching duck feet booties). The designer created these for a "charity knitting" project and does ask that items made from the pattern NOT be sold. I know that sometimes that irritates people but this designer does quite a bit of designing for charity projects.


Thank you and I can certainly respect her wishes. I have a new grandchild and this looks good!


----------



## mopgenorth

Here is a fun little hat that just came out on Ravelry and it's free! It uses the daisy stitch which is really different and very easy to do!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-hat-12


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I just scored a copy of it for $0.15. No, that's not a typo...15 cents. Thanks. Bliss's baby knits are about the only things I like from her.


Amazon?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

jbandsma said:


> Ok, I just scored a copy of it for $0.15. No, that's not a typo...15 cents. Thanks. Bliss's baby knits are about the only things I like from her.


I too only like her baby, toddler and kids stuff. When you get your copy..check out the "sheep dress", I made that for my grand daughter, when she was an infant. It really is one of Debbi's best books.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Call me crazy, I love your hat!


I love it also, the colors are neat.


----------



## chrisjac

mopgenorth said:


> Here is a fun little hat that just came out on Ravelry and it's free! It uses the daisy stitch which is really different and very easy to do!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-hat-12


Love it. I conquered the daisy stitch a while back and I can do this!
Thank You!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

OK, so we all now have more projects than we can possibly complete!

Just what we need right before the Holidays....hmmm should keep us all busy for a while.


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Yup, that's what I got stuck with too "Boutique Unforgettable" to make a scarf for a friend with a wool allergy...horrible stuff.
> 
> I have a small home based business making dryer balls but I use 100% wool roving for the core, or 100% Alpaca roving (for those with a wool allergy).
> 
> Unforgettable, fantastic name for the stuff...I'll never forget how horrible it is. Life is too short to knit with sh***y yarn!


I just start mine with whatever scraps I have around, and then do the roving. I hated to just file 13 the stuff. Now when I have truly horrible yarn (IMO) son takes to food pantry, and it's gone within a day or two.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cindye6556 said:


> I just start mine with whatever scraps I have around, and then do the roving. I hated to just file 13 the stuff. Now when I have truly horrible yarn (IMO) son takes to food pantry, and it's gone within a day or two.


My office is just down the street from the county Food Bank...still I wouldn't wish that stuff on anyone...for fear they'd find out who donated it and would come looking for me!

I've been knitting for 50 years...never, ever have I come across a yarn that was so infuriating. It splits and snags...sucks so much moisture out of your body that 15 rows in I had chapped lips!


----------



## cindye6556

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My office is just down the street from the county Food Bank...still I wouldn't wish that stuff on anyone...for fear they'd find out who donated it and would come looking for me!
> 
> I've been knitting for 50 years...never, ever have I come across a yarn that was so infuriating. It splits and snags...sucks so much moisture out of your body that 15 rows in I had chapped lips!


Oh don't you know. I think if you looked up horrible yarn in the dictionary it'd be front and center. The food bank son volunteers at has a small thrift store as well, so I'm thinking somebody is buying all the yarn I send. I have also sent knitting books, and magazines I no longer need.

ETA: Just thinking about it is drying me out....lol


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Amazon?


Yep. The book is mostly more expensive but this one copy was used but guaranteed to be complete with only minor wear. I figure for 15 cents if I can get one useable pattern I did very good.


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> Well, all I know is I am VERY glad I stumbled on this post!
> 
> I have been told time and time again by chrjac and Galaxycraft that I need to start paying more attention/giving more credence to the two of them because they each have over 40 years knitting experience.
> 
> My opinion has been that length of time knitting has no correlation to knowledge and expertise.
> 
> Clearly I am proven wrong by this post.


Great hats Amy - welcome!


----------



## mopgenorth

jbandsma said:


> Yep. The book is mostly more expensive but this one copy was used but guaranteed to be complete with only minor wear. I figure for 15 cents if I can get one useable pattern I did very good.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0312020619/sr=1-12/qid=1448139644/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1448139644&sr=1-12

Is this the one? if so, there are several used in "good" and "acceptable" condition for one penny and $3.99 s/h - you can pick it up for $4!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

jbandsma said:


> Yep. The book is mostly more expensive but this one copy was used but guaranteed to be complete with only minor wear. I figure for 15 cents if I can get one useable pattern I did very good.


You'll find some great patterns in that book..really. It's a book I go back to time and time again.

One thing I did, was go through the entire book, search for each and every yarn called for..then notated the weight, fiber content and yardage of each skein right next to the pattern.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

mopgenorth said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0312020619/sr=1-12/qid=1448139644/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1448139644&sr=1-12
> 
> Is this the one? if so, there are several used in "good" and "acceptable" condition for one penny and $3.99 s/h - you can pick it up for $4!!!


That's not the book I have with the robe in it. THE is included in the title and it has a baby in a pale yellow (possibly off white) blanket on the cover. Let me see if I can find a photo of the book.

Found it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

All lovely - owl's my favourite! 


Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


----------



## nmoll

Lest someone think your lovely ladies are the only ones that appreciate each other's work I would like to say IMHO everyone hats are lovely and am sure made with love for the recipient and the love of knitting. Also great thread. Made me lol.

edited to correct spelling


----------



## jbandsma

mopgenorth said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0312020619/sr=1-12/qid=1448139644/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1448139644&sr=1-12
> 
> Is this the one? if so, there are several used in "good" and "acceptable" condition for one penny and $3.99 s/h - you can pick it up for $4!!!


No, it was another cover and I checked inside to make sure it was the right one. Having it put in with another order that hasn't been shipped yet (on prime) and 15 cents was my full price.


----------



## chrisjac

AmyKnits said:


> Well, all I know is I am VERY glad I stumbled on this post!
> 
> I have been told time and time again by chrjac and Galaxycraft that I need to start paying more attention/giving more credence to the two of them because they each have over 40 years knitting experience.
> 
> My opinion has been that length of time knitting has no correlation to knowled, talent and expertise.
> 
> Clearly I am proven wrong by this post.


This was a tiny baby hat for a premie in the hospital and the mother appreciated it. Thank you.

Edited to be a nicer response.


----------



## jbandsma

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That's not the book I have with the robe in it. THE is included in the title and it has a baby in a pale yellow (possibly off white) blanket on the cover. Let me see if I can find a photo of the book.
> 
> Found it.


Yes, that's the one I got.


----------



## mopgenorth

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That's not the book I have with the robe in it. THE is included in the title and it has a baby in a pale yellow (possibly off white) blanket on the cover. Let me see if I can find a photo of the book.
> 
> Found it.


yikes! found a couple of copies for $45 and $67 - I had no idea she had so many knitting books!


----------



## AmyKnits

chrisjac said:


> No need to explain that this was a tiny baby hat for a premie in the hospital. so your insults don't bother me.


Not an insult at all.... Baby hat, men's hat, women's hat.... Makes no difference. What you strive to tell me is that YOUR opinion holds more value because you have been knitting longer than I.

I am proud of the projects I knit and enjoy sharing some of them here on KP.... You obviously are proud of yours and decided to do the same!

Clearly I need to start "learning from those older and with more experience"...

I have read your pages and pages of reviews on MY work in the attic... Discussing with your jealousbiddies MY poor knitting, choice of patterns, etc. etc. etc.

You and the jealousbiddies have been "picking apart" MY projects for some time now, making nasty, rude and insulting comments about MY projects.....

All I can say is NOW I understand WHY... My work clearly can NOT be held to the same standards of quality, workmanship, talent and expertise of you more experienced knitters!

Your words, not mine! Enjoy your jealousbiddies thread!


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> No need to explain that this was a tiny baby hat for a premie in the hospital. so your insults don't bother me.


You have to wonder about her statement. Quite a few of us here have over 60 years knitting experience. (63 years for me) I don't understand why that's a 'bad' thing. It means we've seen most of the mistakes that can be made, have made most of them ourselves and can help someone else not take as long to fix them as it took us.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 



Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So cute! 



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> My favorite "baby hat", to knit, with matching bathrobe.


----------



## mopgenorth

jbandsma said:


> You have to wonder about her statement. Quite a few of us here have over 60 years knitting experience. (63 years for me) I don't understand why that's a 'bad' thing. It means we've seen most of the mistakes that can be made, have made most of them ourselves and can help someone else not take as long to fix them as it took us.


I'm a newbie - I've only been knitting for 55 years!

I think it's great that I've had all these more experienced wonderful knitters to help guide me and show me the ropes! I'm a much better knitter because of them.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


Naneast said:


> Added to a happy hat parade...


----------



## chrisjac

Sorry, I fed the lonely beast.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

mopgenorth said:


> yikes! found a couple of copies for $45 and $67 - I had no idea she had so many knitting books!


jbandsma got her copy for .15 cents. You can get it brand new for under $15.00 but I'm sure you can get it much cheaper. I've had mine for a while but I'm sure I didn't pay more than $5.00 for it and I found it in a sale bin at Joann's.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So funny! 



Chesneys said:


> Wow, Mo! Just - Wow. And if that was my doctor I would have to find an ailment at least once a week.


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Sorry, I fed the lonely beast.


Say 2 hail Marys, go and sin no more. :twisted:


----------



## mopgenorth

gr8knitwit2 said:


> So funny!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: me too - if it weren't for the co-pay!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So sweet! 



chrisjac said:


> I love it because it will last a growing child at least 2-3 years, if they don't lose it first.
> 
> These are the 3 scamps I love. Children of a dear friend who lives in upper New York state.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Delicate! 


JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> Sorry, I fed the lonely beast.


maybe we should start a jelusbiddy prayer chain - I think she could use some. That is one suffering soul! :-(


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> Say 2 hail Marys, go and sin no more. :twisted:


I pulled out my rosary beads


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! That baby is so cute! 



JanieSue said:


> This is a favorite Lion Brand pattern I use a lot, men like it and this one is knit in Steeler colors. Perfect pattern to learn Fair Isle


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice!  


kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> I pulled out my rosary beads


Don't go overboard, the prayer line for forgiveness is probably already jammed.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Shannon123 said:


> Fun hats Trish! I love your white one, you should wear it!
> 
> I'm listening to the rest of Adele's new album before I start the vacuum. I highly recommend it, she is fabulous!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

jbandsma said:


> Don't go overboard, the prayer line for forgiveness is probably already jammed.


Don't tell me I have to wear my brand new Jelousbiddy T-shirt to confession. *kicks dirt and mutters* I was really hoping to sit here, wear it while drinking beer...darn it!


----------



## mopgenorth

nmoll said:


> Lest someone think your lovely ladies are the only ones that appreciate each other's work I would like to say IMHO everyone hats are lovely and am sure made with love for the recipient and the love of knitting. Also great thread. Made me lol.
> 
> edited to correct spelling


so sweet of you! would love to see your hats if you any you would like to share!


----------



## BrattyPatty

Beautiful hats, chris! I love the Kami hat :-D


----------



## chrisjac

BrattyPatty said:


> Beautiful hats, chris! I love the Kami hat :-D


Patty! Welcome! Thanks, my daughter likes them simple and slightly slouchy. Free Ravelry pattern.


----------



## mopgenorth

chrisjac said:


> Patty! Welcome! Thanks, my daughter likes them simple and slightly slouchy. Free Ravelry pattern.


Love it too! cool nice change from a typical "swirly" decreased top!


----------



## Shannon123

AmyKnits said:


> Well, all I know is I am VERY glad I stumbled on this post!
> 
> I have been told time and time again by chrjac and Galaxycraft that I need to start paying more attention/giving more credence to the two of them because they each have over 40 years knitting experience.
> 
> My opinion has been that length of time knitting has no correlation to knowledge, talent and expertise.
> 
> Clearly I am proven wrong by this post.


This is a new low even for you Amyknits.

What's wrong? None of the jelus biddies took the bait on your thread? I see that a newer member and Caxton gave you some hell.

Such a lying piece of crap you are! Oh and BTW, the OP doesn't give a rats ass if this ends up in the attic.


----------



## JanieSue

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Don't tell me I have to wear my brand new Jelousbiddy T-shirt to confession. *kicks dirt and mutters* I was really hoping to sit here, wear it while drinking beer...darn it!


I need something stronger than beer "UGH"


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo! 

Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats! 



mopgenorth said:


> so sweet of you! would love to see your hats if you any you would like to share!


----------



## BoogieCat

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Those are fantastic!


----------



## JanieSue

Shannon123 said:


> This is a new low even for you Amyknits.
> 
> What's wrong? None of the jelus biddies took the bait on your thread? I see that a newer member and Caxton gave you some hell.
> 
> Such a lying piece of crap you are! Oh and BTW, the OP doesn't give a rats ass if this ends up in the attic.


I am chewing my fingers off trying not to reply to her, she is a ugly piece of S--T inside & out.


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Precious! Reminds me of Babar! My kids grew up with all the books.


----------



## JanieSue

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


I love them.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Those are simply gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## cindye6556

JanieSue said:


> I need something stronger than beer "UGH"


LOL...I'm thinking if it comes to it glad I live where I do! For medicinal purposes you understand.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> I am chewing my fingers off trying not to reply to her, she is a ugly piece of S--T inside & out.


One must show off their work to be validated. Sad human being.


----------



## cah

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Beautiful work! Those little elephant booties are just too cute for words!


----------



## Shannon123

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Oh my gosh! These are fantastic!

So many of you ladies are wonderful inspirations. I love this craft!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica Jean, love that mitered square one! That is adorable.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> One must show off their work to be validated. Sad human being.


If it is her work, she lies about everything else. She can't stand being ignored.


----------



## willi66

mopgenorth said:


> You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. It may not look too bad on camera, but in person it's definitely not one of my best! I might try felting it a bit and passing it down to my 5-year-old granddaughter. May not be a total loss!


I think it's pretty. Guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


----------



## Shannon123

JanieSue said:


> If it is her work, she lies about everything else. She can't stand being ignored.


Good point!


----------



## willi66

maggie20736 said:


> My granddaughter Isabella wearing a hat and poncho that I made for her. I wish I had taken pictures of hats that I have given away! I'm sure my DD has some of my hats but she is busy today.
> 
> This is a great topic and I love all the hats pictured here! Bravo, Christine!


Sweet model and knitting


----------



## Shannon123

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


Adorable baby hats JJ.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/bonnet-and-booties-bonnet


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Precious! Reminds me of Babar! My kids grew up with all the books.


I have a pattern for Babar, complete with cape and crown and, I think, scepter.


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> Precious! Reminds me of Babar! My kids grew up with all the books.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I think I still have all my kids Babar and Celeste books. Those sweater sets for charity are amazing!


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


I love them all.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you! 


loriadams said:


> Those are fantastic!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thanks! I think there's a pattern for Babar somewhere! 

There is - FREE:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babar



chrisjac said:


> Precious! Reminds me of Babar! My kids grew up with all the books.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thanks! 


JanieSue said:


> I love them.


----------



## Lostie

Sigh ...... now I have been forced to buy the Debbie Bliss baby knits book from Amazon (cheap and used, as is best) and have to try to conquer mitred squares again :thumbup: You chaps are getting me excited :-D


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, I'm so chuffed with all the lovely feedback - thank you, biddies!!! 



Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Those are simply gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## willi66

mopgenorth said:


> Here is a fun little hat that just came out on Ravelry and it's free! It uses the daisy stitch which is really different and very easy to do!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-hat-12


Thanks for sharing. The designer asks that we favorite it if we download it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Kind of you to say so!  


cah said:


> Beautiful work! Those little elephant booties are just too cute for words!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cheers! Me, too - I'm at a stage where I can't make my mind up what to knit/crochet next! 


Shannon123 said:


> Oh my gosh! These are fantastic!
> 
> So many of you ladies are wonderful inspirations. I love this craft!


----------



## Shannon123

Galaxycraft is a heavyweight prize fighter! I love it!


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> I have a pattern for Babar, complete with cape and crown and, I think, scepter.


Can you share? I want to give my new granddaughter the books that her father read when he was little.


----------



## maggie20736

AmyKnits said:


> Well, all I know is I am VERY glad I stumbled on this post!
> 
> I have been told time and time again by chrjac and Galaxycraft that I need to start paying more attention/giving more credence to the two of them because they each have over 40 years knitting experience.
> 
> My opinion has been that length of time knitting has no correlation to knowledge, talent and expertise.
> 
> Clearly I am proven wrong by this post.


Given that you recently posted a thread about a cowl that may not have been knitted by you, there is no way to be certain that you actually knitted those hats! Those hats are lovely, regardless of who knitted them!


----------



## chrisjac

Shannon123 said:


> Galaxycraft is a heavyweight prize fighter! I love it!


She's my hero


----------



## willi66

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Sweet sets


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/short-rows-on-steroids


----------



## BoogieCat

Who knew Happy Hats could make someone soooo unhappy?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Does this FREE pattern help?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babar



chrisjac said:


> Can you share? I want to give my new granddaughter the books that her father read when he was little.


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


Sweet


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Sweet of you to say so! 


willi66 said:


> Sweet sets


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pretty-beanie


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/bonnet-and-booties-bonnet


Cute!


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/short-rows-on-steroids


I love it.


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pretty-beanie


Great color combination.


----------



## maggie20736

You know that Charlie Brown preemie hat is most likely tucked away in a trunk somewhere, wrapped in tissue paper along with other cherished items that are reminders of miracles!


----------



## mopgenorth

JanieSue said:


> I need something stronger than beer "UGH"


Where is Shannon - we need some Moscato!


----------



## mopgenorth

JanieSue said:


> I love it.


double ditto!!!


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/short-rows-on-steroids


Nice hat, love the explanation about steroids!


----------



## mopgenorth

Lostie said:


> Sigh ...... now I have been forced to buy the Debbie Bliss baby knits book from Amazon (cheap and used, as is best) and have to try to conquer mitred squares again :thumbup: You chaps are getting me excited :-D


Excited about knitting is good!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> Where is Shannon - we need some Moscato!


I'm popping the cork!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Oh Jessica-Jean, I love that "short rows on steroids", simple, elegant AND warm!


----------



## mopgenorth

Shannon123 said:


> Galaxycraft is a heavyweight prize fighter! I love it!


I don't think even Rhonda Rousy would mess with her!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/floppy-sunhat


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love these colours - gorgeous! 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pretty-beanie


----------



## mopgenorth

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


YOU are AMAZING!!!


----------



## nmoll

I don't make many hats. I am a sock knitter. Here is one I made for a friends grandson but it was too small so I made it over. A snowman had to do for a head.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/amelia-earhart-aviator-cap-2


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


Lovely hat. I'm going back to the start to comment on all the pictures. What pattern is the beige tam?


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Does this FREE pattern help?
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babar


Downloaded and printed. How can I thank you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/2-tone-afghan-stitch-in-the-round-hat


----------



## willi66

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


Lovely hats. What yarn did you use for the Lucy hats? I love the stitch definition of whatever yarn it is and this hat needs a yarn like that (IMHO).


----------



## willi66

Lostie said:


> Tot's anenome hat in lots of colours -


Fun!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Hey, no probs! Glad I'm the one that could help (for a change!) Look forward to seeing your Babar! 


chrisjac said:


> Downloaded and printed. How can I thank you!


edited typo


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> I don't think even Rhonda Rousy would mess with her!


Here goes F1. She'll go nutso!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it! 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/2-tone-afghan-stitch-in-the-round-hat


----------



## willi66

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Great hats. Are the snowmen hats for kids? I might make one for an adult friend who loves snowmen.


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> Downloaded and printed. How can I thank you!


That is adorable!


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> The great pattern known as Luuk!


Cute hats! This picture looks like a rainbow!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wormy-chenille-hat


----------



## willi66

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Sweet work, you are a great "great aunt".


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

willi66 said:


> Lovely hats. What yarn did you use for the Lucy hats? I love the stitch definition of whatever yarn it is and this hat needs a yarn like that (IMHO).


For the red one I used sport weight "Wool of the Andes" and for the gray/pale blue one I used some of Miss Babs yarn...I've made a bunch of them for my church's winter clothing drive. Knitted others to match shawls. They don't take much yarn at all...leftovers work just fine.


----------



## willi66

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


Great Hats and models!


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Can you share? I want to give my new granddaughter the books that her father read when he was little.


let me check about the copyright. Or if I can find the link to it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babar

Free pattern.


----------



## Shannon123

Who's in?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Don't like knitting with chenille either but those colours! Love 'em! 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/wormy-chenille-hat


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/ear-flap-cap


----------



## willi66

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


Great hats and models! I love the braid on the first one.


----------



## willi66

jbandsma said:


> I really like that first one. Do you have a link to the pattern?
> 
> And I should have added this one but it really didn't fit in with the baby things.


Funny


----------



## JanieSue

Shannon123 said:


> Who's in?


I am in for the whole bottle.


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> I made this in one hour.......NOt! Raking 10 bags of leaves, 3 loads of laundry, organizing linen closet, etc. You know, life.


cute!


----------



## willi66

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


Great hats.


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/amelia-earhart-aviator-cap-2


I have this pattern - I love it! and I'm going to make it out sparkly yarn! Sorry JJ - sometimes I just have to infringe on someone else's creativity!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mesh-cap


----------



## mopgenorth

Shannon123 said:


> Who's in?


YES! and I want REAL butter on my popcorn please!


----------



## jbandsma

mopgenorth said:


> I have this pattern - I love it! and I'm going to make it out sparkly yarn! Sorry JJ - sometimes I just have to infringe on someone else's creativity!


That's not infringing, that's building upon.


----------



## willi66

trish2222 said:


> Two have been posted before and one never.


Great hats. Why not wear the white one?


----------



## mopgenorth

jbandsma said:


> That's not infringing, that's building upon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> I am soooooo ready for Star Wars!


So cute!


----------



## Shannon123

willi66 said:


> Grape at hats. Why not wear the white one?


I'm drinking Moscato so this is extra funny!


----------



## willi66

Naneast said:


> Added to a happy hat parade...


great hats. Love all the colors


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> YES! and I want REAL butter on my popcorn please!


Only the best for you!


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> I love it because it will last a growing child at least 2-3 years, if they don't lose it first.
> 
> These are the 3 scamps I love. Children of a dear friend who lives in upper New York state.


cute hats and models


----------



## willi66

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


Your hats are elegant.


----------



## willi66

kimmyz said:


> Love your hats. Being a "hat person", I often have one on the needles. Here's my latest. Info here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/orchids--fairy-lights


So sweet. Your hats are fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat
and: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat-2


----------



## chrisjac

willi66 said:


> Lovely hat. I'm going back to the start to comment on all the pictures. What pattern is the beige tam?


Here you are: Wonderful, free pattern

http://www.yarnspirations.com/patterns/cabled-beret.html


----------



## Shannon123

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat
> and: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat-2


Oh JJ, you've knit some great hats. Love that you have a sense of humor about them too. Some people take themselves far too seriously IMO.


----------



## mopgenorth

Shannon123 said:


> Only the best for you!


I'm going out later with my friend who is wearing the the ski hat I made her (see picture above). She loves Moscato too and neither of us are driving...so.....I'm taking your lead Shannon!


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat
> and: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat-2


But they are such cool hats!


----------



## chrisjac

mopgenorth said:


> YES! and I want REAL butter on my popcorn please!


Ditto on the buttah on the popcorn.


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> let me check about the copyright. Or if I can find the link to it.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/babar
> 
> Free pattern.


Yipee!!!!


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/floppy-sunhat


great for QC summers!


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> I'm going out later with my friend who is wearing the the ski hat I made her (see picture above). She loves Moscato too and neither of us are driving...so.....I'm taking your lead Shannon!


Sounds fun. We're meeting some friends for dinner tonight too. I'll most likely drink a Pinot Noir. If we go to this one place downtown though, I'll end up with their signature martini made with a splash of elderflower liquor. So exotic!

So no I'm not really drinking anything yet! 😁


----------



## willi66

nmoll said:


> I don't make many hats. I am a sock knitter. Here is one I made for a friends grandson but it was too small so I made it over. A snowman had to do for a head.


Cute! Love the festive picture


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/amelia-earhart-aviator-cap-2


Neat pattern


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359


----------



## Chesneys

mopgenorth said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: me too - if it weren't for the co-pay!


Ah come on, Mo. That's worth every dime of the co-pay!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! I just love Peruvian knitting patterns! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> Don't go overboard, the prayer line for forgiveness is probably already jammed.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

OK, gals. Stick to our knitting, right?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/greens-beret


----------



## Chesneys

maggie20736 said:


> You know that Charlie Brown preemie hat is most likely tucked away in a trunk somewhere, wrapped in tissue paper along with other cherished items that are reminders of miracles!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Atta girl, Maggie! Right in there. No way to say it better.


----------



## Chesneys

nmoll said:


> I don't make many hats. I am a sock knitter. Here is one I made for a friends grandson but it was too small so I made it over. A snowman had to do for a head.


Awwww! Way too cute.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Geeze, I go to the liquor store for some Sangria and missed quite a bit! Great going ladies.


----------



## mopgenorth

Chesneys said:


> Ah come on, Mo. That's worth every dime of the co-pay!


LOL - actually you're right!!! what was I thinking! all those exams I've missed out on!


----------



## Chesneys

Shannon123 said:


> Who's in?


Nom Nom Nom. Nom Nom. Nom.


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat
> and: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1898-hat-2


I like the speckled yarn! All your hats are great.


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359


Great colors


----------



## mopgenorth

Shannon123 said:


> Sounds fun. We're meeting some friends for dinner tonight too. I'll most likely drink a Pinot Noir. If we go to this one place downtown though, I'll end up with their signature martini made with a splash of elderflower liquor. So exotic!
> 
> So no I'm not really drinking anything yet! 😁


True story: At a Christmas party in 1975 I had my very first Martini (I was barely drinking age) - We had been working on him for awhile, but almost exactly 9 months to the day of the party my youngest son was born. I've always called him my "Martini Baby", so as an adult now, every year he treats me to a Chocolate Martini on HIS birthday and we toast his dad for getting me drunk! LOL


----------



## Chesneys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359


My grandson would love this one! Very nice.


----------



## Chesneys

mopgenorth said:


> True story: At a Christmas party in 1975 I had my very first Martini (I was barely drinking age) - We had been working on him for awhile, but almost exactly 9 months to the day of the party my youngest son was born. I've always called him my "Martini Baby", so as an adult now, every year he treats me to a Chocolate Martini on HIS birthday and we toast his dad for getting me drunk! LOL


Did you name him Martin? :mrgreen:


----------



## cah

Chesneys said:


> Did you name him Martin? :mrgreen:


LoL LoL LoL!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shannon123

mopgenorth said:


> True story: At a Christmas party in 1975 I had my very first Martini (I was barely drinking age) - We had been working on him for awhile, but almost exactly 9 months to the day of the party my youngest son was born. I've always called him my "Martini Baby", so as an adult now, every year he treats me to a Chocolate Martini on HIS birthday and we toast his dad for getting me drunk! LOL


I love that!

I'm using the word "love" a lot on this thread, but I really mean it!


----------



## Shannon123

Chesneys said:


> Did you name him Martin? :mrgreen:


What Cah said!


----------



## mopgenorth

Chesneys said:


> Did you name him Martin? :mrgreen:


HA! Should have!


----------



## Mary Diaz

Awesome!


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359


I love this one also, great hats JJ


----------



## Katsch

loriadams said:


> Kathy! You've been busy, girl! They are all so cute, I especially like the Dickson hat


Haha, waiting for its owner.


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> The great pattern known as Luuk!


Love them, beautiful rainbow.


----------



## Katsch

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Lots of hard work and all lovely.


----------



## Katsch

Bonnie B wonderful hats


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> I am soooooo ready for Star Wars!


Soooo cute CJ


----------



## Katsch

Bobglory said:


> Everyone's hats are gorgeous. I'd be proud to wear any of them. You gals rock
> 
> Does anyone know if biddy # 77 is taken?
> 
> Gigi


It is now :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> Soooo cute CJ


Thank you, thank you


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> I love it because it will last a growing child at least 2-3 years, if they don't lose it first.
> 
> These are the 3 scamps I love. Children of a dear friend who lives in upper New York state.


That is one cute trio :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

JanieSue said:


> This is a favorite Lion Brand pattern I use a lot, men like it and this one is knit in Steeler colors. Perfect pattern to learn Fair Isle


All great hats Janie


----------



## Katsch

mopgenorth said:


> I love all of your hats! Truly one of KP's knitting queens!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

mopgenorth said:


> You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. It may not look too bad on camera, but in person it's definitely not one of my best! I might try felting it a bit and passing it down to my 5-year-old granddaughter. May not be a total loss!


I like it


----------



## edithann

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Great hats Kathy...wish you well tomorrow. My hats sold pretty well at my show, and I know you will do well too. 
Edie... :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

cindye6556 said:


> I think we need to share this with Kathy....
> Thanks for the link.


On no not the unicorns :|


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> The great pattern known as Luuk!


Terrific assortment of lovely hats...great work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

mopgenorth said:


> Here is a fun little hat that just came out on Ravelry and it's free! It uses the daisy stitch which is really different and very easy to do!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-hat-12


Nice hat thanks for the link


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


I love your hats! Especially the bobble hat w/Latvian braid.

A friend showed me some of the Top This caps. If I had any tikes in the family, I'd be making them too.


----------



## edithann

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Beautiful hats...lovely work!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann

BBatten17 said:


> Here are some from my collection. I was on a earflap hat binge, and made quite a few.  Who says biddies don't know how to knit!!


Wow! Terrific collection of hats...beautiful work on all! Your family and friends look so happy wearing them.
:thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Love your work, gorgeous!


----------



## Katsch

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


Lovely soft colors and nice hat JJ


----------



## edithann

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


Wow...what a wonderful assortment of hats...Your work is beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

willi66 said:


> Great hats. Are the snowmen hats for kids? I might make one for an adult friend who loves snowmen.


Yes but you could make them adult size. Use any beanie pattern add the fun fur and a snowman.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


Wow! Superb hats! Inspirational even!


----------



## Katsch

Shannon123 said:


> Who's in?


Me, yum


----------



## edithann

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


All are gorgeous...beautiful work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The ONE hat I wish I had taken a photograph of was a strange one. I was fairly new to spinning and had spun some very dark blue yarn, nice but boring. When I was spinning the plies together, I spotted a bag with some bright pieces of roving in it...think neon orange, yellow and lime green. Decided to see what would happen if I added some bits of these while plying. What I ended up with were "cocoon like" spirals, so I kept going with it.
> 
> On a ski weekend I took the yarn with me and started knitting a hat. During a break for a cup of Irish Coffee a snowboarder approached me...he said "That Hat is sick"....at first I was offended as I didn't know that "sick is good". The young man asked if I could finish the hat by the next afternoon because he wanted to buy it. I finished it that night in my motel room and he paid me $60.00 for that "sick hat". Never did get to take a photograph of it though.


Sounds terrific. I guess you'll just have to repeat the exercise and snap a shot of the newer one to show us all.


----------



## Katsch

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/peruvian-hat-359


Love this one


----------



## jbandsma

Katsch said:


> Lots of hard work and all lovely.


And the mother hated every bit of it. There were also 3 other sets of sweater, hat and socks, 3 football cocoons to go with those hats, 3 Steelers cocoons, and several other items. The football and Steelers things had been requested, as had 12 hats. None of it was ever used for the babies.


----------



## Katsch

mopgenorth said:


> True story: At a Christmas party in 1975 I had my very first Martini (I was barely drinking age) - We had been working on him for awhile, but almost exactly 9 months to the day of the party my youngest son was born. I've always called him my "Martini Baby", so as an adult now, every year he treats me to a Chocolate Martini on HIS birthday and we toast his dad for getting me drunk! LOL


Great story and chocolate martinis are delicious. I also love a lemon drop martini.


----------



## Katsch

edithann said:


> Great hats Kathy...wish you well tomorrow. My hats sold pretty well at my show, and I know you will do well too.
> Edie... :thumbup:


Thanks Edie
Sold a fairy while setting up. The lady purchased one last year and wanted another. I have two left.


----------



## edithann

Naneast said:


> Added to a happy hat parade...


Hi Nan, your work is always wonderful...beautiful hats you've added the the "happy hat parade."
:thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sounds terrific. I guess you'll just have to repeat the exercise and snap a shot of the newer one to show us all.


Yeah I'm going to have to do it again. The whole thing was half experiment and half lark.


----------



## Bobglory

JanieSue said:


> I am chewing my fingers off trying not to reply to her, she is a ugly piece of S--T inside & out.


He has the right idea ......


----------



## Jessica-Jean

trish2222 said:


> Two have been posted before and one never.


I love the hats, but I'm jealous of your son-in-law's hair. Can I get a transplant?? 

If you've never worn it, it is because you've never been out when it's cold enough for it? It's a gorgeous hat, but looks really warm.


----------



## Katsch

Knit hats last year for Zachary and Amber.


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> He has the right idea ......


Thank you, I needed a good one.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Naneast said:


> Added to a happy hat parade...


Fantastic hats!


----------



## Katsch

Another color work


----------



## edithann

JanieSue said:


> She is adorable, love her hat & poncho.


Ditto!
:thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Shannon123 said:


> Who's in?


I am!

Gigi


----------



## edithann

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/bonnet-and-booties-bonnet


Great hat...love the style...nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


The tam is lovely, but the others ... _Those_ are *HATS* as I knew them in childhood. Very delicate and ladylike. Wonderful!


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love your hats! Especially the bobble hat w/Latvian braid.
> 
> A friend showed me some of the Top This caps. If I had any tikes in the family, I'd be making them too.


my youngest grandson just turned 2 and of of course, Leo got the Lion hat - but he doesn't like to wear it - he just wants to carry it around and he goes to naps and bed with it!


----------



## mopgenorth

Katsch said:


> Another color work


and I bet it looks stunning on you too! Love it! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## mopgenorth

edithann said:


> Wow...what a wonderful assortment of hats...Your work is beautiful.. :thumbup:


Thank you Edith! That means so much coming from you!


----------



## bostonbean2

How is anyone supposed to get anything done around here? Twenty nine pages already! I loved all the hats, each and every one. You ladies amaze me. Here are a few I made. The grey and pink is for an AG doll with a poncho to match, model to arrive for Christmas. The two berets were knitted changing numbers on an adult size. The pink one is from a stitch'n bitch book. 

When I first tried teaching myself to knit with DPNs it was a Debbie Bliss pattern of a pillbox hat I got out of the library. I spent weeks just trying to get the stitches to stay on the needles. Never did accomplish making the hat but conquered DPNs.

Lots of lovely patterns here ladies, bless you all for taking the time and thank you CJ for starting this thread.


----------



## bostonbean2

Bobglory said:


> He has the right idea ......


I did this the other day. When I heard gurgling, I flushed again.😇


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nitnana said:


> Wish I could knit(or crochet which I don't do at all, at all!) like you KPers! You are all so talented & creative! Oh, my ~


As long as you're still alive and kicking, you can learn to do cute hats, and even learn to crochet. 
Elizabeth Zimmerman - in one of her books or newsletters - said that you can think of a hat as a swatch for a sweater. It's not much bigger than a proper swatch; it just has a tad more shaping than your average swatch.

So, knit a cap and add it to this parade! You can too!!


----------



## galaxycraft

Love all the additional hats posted to the parade.  
Thank you for sharing your Happy Hats. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Chesneys said:


> That would make a hilarious thread in it's own right. Love it!


It would be a very short topic, since most disasters get frogged, _not_ photographed.


----------



## valmac

ompuff said:


> Oh my, such an abundance of great hats. A talented bunch of needlers.
> 
> Sorry mine are all given away - when I finish more will post.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here are some of mine


----------



## Katsch

bostonbean2 said:


> How is anyone supposed to get anything done around here? Twenty nine pages already! I loved all the hats, each and every one. You ladies amaze me. Here are a few I made. The grey and pink is for an AG doll with a poncho to match, model to arrive for Christmas. The two berets were knitted changing numbers on an adult size. The pink one is from a stitch'n bitch book.
> 
> When I first tried teaching myself to knit with DPNs it was a Debbie Bliss pattern of a pillbox hat I got out of the library. I spent weeks just trying to get the stitches to stay on the needles. Never did accomplish making the hat but conquered DPNs.
> 
> Lots of lovely patterns here ladies, bless you all for taking the time and thank you CJ for starting this thread.


Haha, beautiful hats Bean. Love the soft colors.


----------



## valmac

Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


Love 'em!


----------



## Katsch

Nice valmac!


----------



## bostonbean2

Katsch said:


> Haha, beautiful hats Bean. Love the soft colors.


Thanks Kathy. How was your day today? You must be exhausted. Rest up for tomorrow and I know it will be a huge success.


----------



## valmac

jbandsma said:


> My nephew and his wife had triplets earlier this year. Some of the pictures include the rest of the sets that go with the hats...but I left out the ones done for the dog.
> 
> I just love seeing everybody else's hats. There's probably several more, if I can find them.


Gorgeous,everyone's hats are gorgeous!


----------



## valmac

mopgenorth said:


> Here are a few I made and have posted before...not that anyone noticed because of course no one ever looks at or cares about what I knit or have to say...sigh...what a sad sack I have turned out to be... (gaggle, gaggle)!!!


All fabulous Mo. Lovely work!


----------



## valmac

chrisjac said:


> I made this in one hour.......NOt! Raking 10 bags of leaves, 3 loads of laundry, organizing linen closet, etc. You know, life.


Bet you never looked at the knitting once either!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> You never know until you just try! Here is one I consider to be one of my epic failures. I love the yarn (Knit Picks Chroma) and I really love pattern...unfortunately the two just didn't marry the way I would have liked. Not quite sure what to do with it yet. It may not look too bad on camera, but in person it's definitely not one of my best! I might try felting it a bit and passing it down to my 5-year-old granddaughter. May not be a total loss!


I love your 'disaster'! Is there a pattern available for it? I can see that as part of an 1898 Hat.


----------



## valmac

mopgenorth said:
 

> Certainly no master, but I did go back and edit to "GAGgle, GAGgle"
> 
> Love ALL your hats Chris!!!


Good, 'cos G G makes me want to bitch slap someone!!!q


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Been there, done that. Recently used some yarn that was so awful (at least in my mind) that it couldn't be frogged...I cut off what I had knit and into the trash it went. I still have 2 skeins of the stuff, just "glaring" at me from one of my yarn bins...someone suggested I donate it. Actually I wouldn't wish the stuff on anyone!


There are other things one can do with yarn. I answered an ad from a puppet-maker who needed some stiff yarn to use as hair; I had just the thing - which I hated and he loved!

Arts-and-crafts teachers in schools are forever looking for materials; your unwanted yarn can be transformed without ever being knitted or crocheted.

Landfills do not need yarn.


----------



## valmac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> The ONE hat I wish I had taken a photograph of was a strange one. I was fairly new to spinning and had spun some very dark blue yarn, nice but boring. When I was spinning the plies together, I spotted a bag with some bright pieces of roving in it...think neon orange, yellow and lime green. Decided to see what would happen if I added some bits of these while plying. What I ended up with were "cocoon like" spirals, so I kept going with it.
> 
> On a ski weekend I took the yarn with me and started knitting a hat. During a break for a cup of Irish Coffee a snowboarder approached me...he said "That Hat is sick"....at first I was offended as I didn't know that "sick is good". The young man asked if I could finish the hat by the next afternoon because he wanted to buy it. I finished it that night in my motel room and he paid me $60.00 for that "sick hat". Never did get to take a photograph of it though.


Good deal! well done you!


----------



## valmac

Bobglory said:


> Here's a few of mine
> 
> Gigi


Those are magnifique!


----------



## valmac

jbandsma said:


> I also have the deer charts...and bunnies, roos, elephants.


Dirty Bad Girl!


----------



## JanieSue

Bobglory said:


> He has the right idea ......


Thank you, he certainly does and I needed a reminder.

Love all the hats, they are great.


----------



## fortunate1

Shannon123 said:


> Here goes F1. She'll go nutso!


Who..me or Amy?? Amy is already nutso..so me?? Nope, .


----------



## jbandsma

valmac said:


> Dirty Bad Girl!


Penguins and cows, too.


----------



## jbandsma

fortunate1 said:


> Who..me or Amy?? Amy is already nutso..so me?? Nope, .


Post a couple hats. I wanna see if your hats are as funny as you are.


----------



## valmac

JanieSue said:


> Here are a few, the checkerboard tam pattern is from a knitting magazine, not sure which one but it will come to me. It is one of my favorite hats.


All beautiful.


----------



## Katsch

bostonbean2 said:


> Thanks Kathy. How was your day today? You must be exhausted. Rest up for tomorrow and I know it will be a huge success.


I am very tired. Sitting with my feet up and nothing on my needles or hook. It saddens me but I do not know if I will do any craft fairs next year.


----------



## Katsch

bostonbean2 said:


> Thanks Kathy. How was your day today? You must be exhausted. Rest up for tomorrow and I know it will be a huge success.


  double post


----------



## chrisjac

valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


Love these! So beautiful.


----------



## valmac

mopgenorth said:


> as an aside - what are your thoughts on !!!! (exclamation points)? I use them A LOT !!!! when I get excited and enthusiastic, but I don't want ONE OF THOSE people who HAS TO EMPHASIZE every other thought. When I need to tone it down - just say the word!!!


Guilty. Open to chastisement also.


----------



## Shannon123

fortunate1 said:


> Who..me or Amy?? Amy is already nutso..so me?? Nope, .


Meant in a good way... You to go postal on her!


----------



## valmac

galaxycraft said:


> :thumbup:
> My failures were frogged into something else. ;-) :lol:
> Gave those frogs a bunch of kisses and made into many princes.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Shannon123 said:


> Meant in a good way... You to go postal on her!


Haha :XD:


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> How is anyone supposed to get anything done around here? Twenty nine pages already! I loved all the hats, each and every one. You ladies amaze me. Here are a few I made. The grey and pink is for an AG doll with a poncho to match, model to arrive for Christmas. The two berets were knitted changing numbers on an adult size. The pink one is from a stitch'n bitch book.
> 
> When I first tried teaching myself to knit with DPNs it was a Debbie Bliss pattern of a pillbox hat I got out of the library. I spent weeks just trying to get the stitches to stay on the needles. Never did accomplish making the hat but conquered DPNs.
> Lovely Bean! Love your color choices.
> Lots of lovely patterns here ladies, bless you all for taking the time and thank you CJ for starting this thread.


Lovely Bean! Love your color choices.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> I pulled out my rosary beads


I'm sure I still have some, but I couldn't lay hands on them in short order. I've no idea where in the house they are! For that matter, I'd need to look up the words for the accompanying prayers. A few days ago, I tested my memory of them ... and failed!


----------



## bostonbean2

Katsch said:


> I am very tired. Sitting with my feet up and nothing on my needles or hook. It saddens me but I do not know if I will do any craft fairs next year.


I am sure are. Soak those puppies and get a nice foot massage from hubs. Tomorrow it will be all over and you can really relax with no stress.


----------



## chrisjac

valmac said:


> Bet you never looked at the knitting once either!!!


Right! :wink:  ;-)


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


Lovely outfits! Cute hats.


----------



## cindye6556

Katsch said:


> On no not the unicorns :|


Did you see them?


----------



## BoogieCat

valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


Those are great! Am I weird that I have no desire to do colorwork? Maybe I'll give it a try after a few more learning years. I finally taught myself to knit about 3.5 years ago - and that's the truth!


----------



## cindye6556

jbandsma said:


> Penguins and cows, too.


Now that's a remark I resemble. Raise cows, collect penguins.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Jessica Jean, love that mitered square one! That is adorable.


It's easy to do in whatever yarn and size pleases the knitter. Make my day and make one!


----------



## chrisjac

loriadams said:


> Those are great! Am I weird that I have no desire to do colorwork? Maybe I'll give it a try after a few more learning years. I finally taught myself to knit about 3.5 years ago - and that's the truth!


I saw your work. You're my kind of knitter.


----------



## edithann

valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


Beautiful...lovely work!
:thumbup:


----------



## edithann

mopgenorth said:


> Thank you Edith! That means so much coming from you!


 ;-) ;-)


----------



## fortunate1

Shannon123 said:


> Meant in a good way... You to go postal on her![/quote
> 
> Ah..postal..so not right..nuclear, better. Going to see Smart Ass newest post..maybe her hubby Jack will show his embarrassed face..with the 3 kids..


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lostie said:


> Sigh ...... now I have been forced to buy the Debbie Bliss baby knits book from Amazon (cheap and used, as is best) and have to try to conquer mitred squares again :thumbup: You chaps are getting me excited :-D


Mitred squares do not require 'conquering', just patience for the first few. After that, you'll be doing them on auto-pilot. There's always someone willing to help on here.


----------



## bostonbean2

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sure I still have some, but I couldn't lay hands on them in short order. I've no idea where in the house they are! For that matter, I'd need to look up the words for the accompanying prayers. A few days ago, I tested my memory of them ... and failed!


Always have rosary beads from Rome, blessed by the pope brought to me by my cousin. I give them to friends when I feel they need/want them. I don't have any from Rome right now but have some from St. Patrick's Cathedral. I always pick some up when in NY when running low.


----------



## Katsch

cindye6556 said:


> Did you see them?


Yes I looked with one eye closed


----------



## Katsch

bostonbean2 said:


> I am sure are. Soak those puppies and get a nice foot massage from hubs. Tomorrow it will be all over and you can really relax with no stress.


I would but hubs is home


----------



## bostonbean2

loriadams said:


> Those are great! Am I weird that I have no desire to do colorwork? Maybe I'll give it a try after a few more learning years. I finally taught myself to knit about 3.5 years ago - and that's the truth!


Haha. Just don't say 3.5 ten years from now.😁


----------



## valmac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


All adorable!


----------



## edithann

Love all of your work! Great group of talented knitters/crocheters. Here's some of mine...


----------



## bostonbean2

Katsch said:


> I would but hubs is home


Well, a good soak won't hurt and the massage will have to wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> And the mother hated every bit of it. There were also 3 other sets of sweater, hat and socks, 3 football cocoons to go with those hats, 3 Steelers cocoons, and several other items. The football and Steelers things had been requested, as had 12 hats. None of it was ever used for the babies.


!!!???WHAT???!!!


----------



## valmac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/mitred-squares-baby-hat---or-cube-if-youve-no-babies-handy


Fascinating, love that hat..


----------



## Jessica-Jean

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Don't like knitting with chenille either but those colours! Love 'em!


Of the dozen or more balls we bought (Yes, 'we'; my darling no only drove me to the stores, he helped locate the very last balls on the floor under the bottom shelves!), only the two or three in that damned hat had a transition of deep bluey-purple. All the rest are just red-white-and-green and are in need of a new home. Interested?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I'm on input-overload! Also output-overload. I have plenty more, but ...

I love all the hats shown, and have collected more patterns. 

Thanks for this topic CJ.


----------



## cindye6556

Katsch said:


> Yes I looked with one eye closed


You can make me the penguins...


----------



## valmac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/bonnet-and-booties-bonnet


You did! Clever girl!


----------



## Chesneys

Katsch said:


> Knit hats last year for Zachary and Amber.


I want that brown one. What pattern is that? Great hat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> I have this pattern - I love it! and I'm going to make it out sparkly yarn! Sorry JJ - sometimes I just have to infringe on someone else's creativity!


Hey! Why not?? It was a fun knit. I actually did two - the other's sparkly green, but I think I must have given it away to someone, because I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Love all of your work! Great group of talented knitters/crocheters. Here's some of mine...


Always good Edie!


----------



## Chesneys

Jessica-Jean said:


> It would be a very short topic, since most disasters get frogged, _not_ photographed.


Well, maybe we can make it an ongoing one and photo before frogging. It really would be funny.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> But they are such cool hats!


Not at all! They're very warm hats, especially at minus too-many in a raging blizzard!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

willi66 said:


> great for QC summers!


I wish! It's too warm for summer wear. I should re-do it using raffia instead of yarn. I only made it because someone was having trouble doing hers, and she couldn't be swayed to use a pattern more suitable to her beginner skills.


----------



## Chesneys

edithann said:


> Love all of your work! Great group of talented knitters/crocheters. Here's some of mine...


All wonderfully colorful, but that one with the fake fur is a killer!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

Great hats everyone! Saving a lot of patterns, you are enablers!


----------



## bostonbean2

edithann said:


> Love all of your work! Great group of talented knitters/crocheters. Here's some of mine...


Great hats edithann.


----------



## Chesneys

loriadams said:


> Those are great! Am I weird that I have no desire to do colorwork? Maybe I'll give it a try after a few more learning years. I finally taught myself to knit about 3.5 years ago - and that's the truth!


Nope. You will see one someday that will wrestle you to the ground and say Knit Me. 3.5 years is just getting on a good roll. And congrats on teaching yourself!


----------



## BBatten17

AmyKnits said:


> Well, all I know is I am VERY glad I stumbled on this post!
> 
> I have been told time and time again by chrjac and Galaxycraft that I need to start paying more attention/giving more credence to the two of them because they each have over 40 years knitting experience.
> 
> My opinion has been that length of time knitting has no correlation to knowledge, talent and expertise.
> 
> Clearly I am proven wrong by this post.


Congratulations, Amy! You just won the Bitch of the Year Award! We can no longer compare you to The Joker - he's much better looking than you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jbandsma said:


> And the mother hated every bit of it. There were also 3 other sets of sweater, hat and socks, 3 football cocoons to go with those hats, 3 Steelers cocoons, and several other items. The football and Steelers things had been requested, as had 12 hats. None of it was ever used for the babies.


That's tragic!!! Was she afraid of damaging them in use? What an idiot - her, not you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> my youngest grandson just turned 2 and of of course, Leo got the Lion hat - but he doesn't like to wear it - he just wants to carry it around and he goes to naps and bed with it!


So? He has decided that it's a 'lovie'. I think that's better than wearing them.


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Always good Edie!


 ;-) ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> ... Here are a few I made. The grey and pink is for an AG doll with a poncho to match, model to arrive for Christmas. The two berets were knitted changing numbers on an adult size. The pink one is from a stitch'n bitch book. ...


Lovely hats! Next time, maybe try cropping the surroundings, so we get a better look?


----------



## edithann

Chesneys said:


> All wonderfully colorful, but that one with the fake fur is a killer!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Chesneys....thanks so much...sold a few of these at my arts/crafts show...
;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


Oh my! I'm glad you didn't add the patterns. My to-do list is already too long!


----------



## BBatten17

I want to thank everyone for their nice comments about the hats I posted. I had to work all day, so am just catching up. I'm amazed at all of the beautiful work posted. Too bad the super beyotch had to show up, so much for her ignoring our threads. Just more lies, what a surprise.


----------



## valmac

jbandsma said:


> And the mother hated every bit of it. There were also 3 other sets of sweater, hat and socks, 3 football cocoons to go with those hats, 3 Steelers cocoons, and several other items. The football and Steelers things had been requested, as had 12 hats. None of it was ever used for the babies.


What a shame, wonder what happened to.all your lovely work?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Katsch said:


> I am very tired. Sitting with my feet up and nothing on my needles or hook. It saddens me but I do not know if I will do any craft fairs next year.


Too much for one person? Maybe you can find someone to help out? Someone younger who'll take knitting lessons/guidance in lieu of cash payment?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

loriadams said:


> Those are great! Am I weird that I have no desire to do colorwork? Maybe I'll give it a try after a few more learning years. I finally taught myself to knit about 3.5 years ago - and that's the truth!


I have done one colourwork pattern, albeit twenty-odd times and tweaking it towards perfection at each repetition. Life is about enjoying what you can. Unless you _want_ to do colourwork, there's no need to do it. There are plenty of things that can be done without delving into colourwork, and with today's fancy tonals, painted, variegated, etc. yarns, you don't even have to to 'do' colourwork to get great 'colourwork'-looking finished objects.


----------



## edithann

bostonbean2 said:


> Great hats edithann.


Many thanks....


----------



## willi66

Katsch said:


> Yes but you could make them adult size. Use any beanie pattern add the fun fur and a snowman.


Might try that! Thanks


----------



## bostonbean2

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely hats! Next time, maybe try cropping the surroundings, so we get a better look?


I usually do but my tablet has been acting up photo wise. Every time I crop and try to save it freezes and crashes. Too tired to check into it right now.


----------



## willi66

Katsch said:


> Knit hats last year for Zachary and Amber.


Lovely work. Neat that the hat converts.


----------



## jbandsma

Chesneys said:


> !!!???WHAT???!!!


Yeah.


----------



## willi66

bostonbean2 said:


> How is anyone supposed to get anything done around here? Twenty nine pages already! I loved all the hats, each and every one. You ladies amaze me. Here are a few I made. The grey and pink is for an AG doll with a poncho to match, model to arrive for Christmas. The two berets were knitted changing numbers on an adult size. The pink one is from a stitch'n bitch book.
> 
> When I first tried teaching myself to knit with DPNs it was a Debbie Bliss pattern of a pillbox hat I got out of the library. I spent weeks just trying to get the stitches to stay on the needles. Never did accomplish making the hat but conquered DPNs.
> 
> Lovely. Do you have a pattern for the doll hat and poncho?
> 
> Lots of lovely patterns here ladies, bless you all for taking the time and thank you CJ for starting this thread.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

willi66 said:


> Lovely work. Neat that the hat converts.


A converting hat? Where? I seem to have missed that! WindingRoad was looking for a two-ended hat - infant sized on one end of the 'stocking' and one-year-old on the other. That kind of 'converting'? Or something else?


----------



## jbandsma

valmac said:


> What a shame, wonder what happened to.all your lovely work?


I have no idea and since I've been told never to speak to them again, (that includes MY sister) I have no way of finding out.


----------



## Katsch

Jessica-Jean said:


> Too much for one person? Maybe you can find someone to help out? Someone younger who'll take knitting lessons/guidance in lieu of cash payment?


You know I think I have had enough. I will miss meeting the people and seeing the young kids but with retirement looming it is time to do something else.


----------



## Katsch

willi66 said:


> Lovely work. Neat that the hat converts.


That one fold a few years back at a craft fair. I do have another kit in my craft room as it was a fun knit.
Night biddies turning in need my rest. Have a great Sunday.


----------



## Jojo61

These are wonderful, my favorite is the green and gold :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> A converting hat? Where? I seem to have missed that! WindingRoad was looking for a two-ended hat - infant sized on one end of the 'stocking' and one-year-old on the other. That kind of 'converting'? Or something else?


The hat convert to a cowl.


----------



## willi66

edithann said:


> Love all of your work! Great group of talented knitters/crocheters. Here's some of mine...


Lovely work. Red and black is a favorite combo.


----------



## willi66

valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


Great work. Love the soft colors in the last one


----------



## edithann

willi66 said:


> Lovely work. Red and black is a favorite combo.


Thanks again willi66, red is my favorite color...also like pairing it with black.


----------



## LizR

Jessica-Jean said:


> A converting hat? Where? I seem to have missed that! WindingRoad was looking for a two-ended hat - infant sized on one end of the 'stocking' and one-year-old on the other. That kind of 'converting'? Or something else?


Page 29 JJ. Kathy shows a hat that converts to a cowl.


----------



## jbandsma

I just realized I forgot to post these. They are wimples...a hat that can be pushed down for a cowl.


----------



## willi66

jbandsma said:


> I just realized I forgot to post these. They are wimples...a hat that can be pushed down for a cowl.


Lovely. They look decadent


----------



## SouthernGirl

They are all lovely and sweet. Especially like the colors of the second one.


----------



## Chesneys

edithann said:


> Hi Chesneys....thanks so much...sold a few of these at my arts/crafts show...
> ;-) :thumbup:


I bet you did! It would be a great chemo hat too.


----------



## edithann

Chesneys said:


> I bet you did! It would be a great chemo hat too.


Yes, 2 were for chemo hats... :thumbup:


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> I have no idea and since I've been told never to speak to them again, (that includes MY sister) I have no way of finding out.


There have been times when I have decided I am eternally grateful I was an only child. This is one of them.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Biddies, I've been mostly off-line today, just popping in a little here and there. Just read through about 19 pages and I have to say the hats I've seen so far are so beautiful!!!! I plan to post some of mine tomorrow. Great job all!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/london-beanie


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/cheerful-spirals


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/hallowig

Fashionable? No. 
Fun to knit? You bet! 
Fun to wear? Yes, and I even wear them in public and not only at Halloween.
They're actually very warm, though they require a scarf to keep them on in windy weather or when bending down to pick up something.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/convertible-tuque


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/sideways-shortrow-watch-cap


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/warmth-on-the-overnight-picket-line


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/tuck-ins


----------



## cindye6556

Chesneys said:


> There have been times when I have decided I am eternally grateful I was an only child.


 :thumbup: Amen! I'm an only, married an only, have an only!


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> I love your 'disaster'! Is there a pattern available for it? I can see that as part of an 1898 Hat.


I do have a pattern for it, but I have to look - I didn't like it so I didn't put it on my ravery page. When you see the designers sample you will understand why I was so disappointed with mine. going to look right now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/cant-lose-them


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/crocheted-beanie-kick

And that, dear patient biddies, is the end of my photo contribution to this topic ... until some more of my hats face the camera anyway. :twisted:


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not at all! They're very warm hats, especially at minus too-many in a raging blizzard!


HA! you got me there!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/frais

Here's my "epic fail" hat - I may try it again with a different yarn - I still really like the pattern.

I just now pulled it out of the dryer when I got home. I think I over felted slightly - not sure it will fit Mia but may fit little brother Leo - it's light colors, but I don't think it's too feminine for a little boy - especially shrunk!

Will post a picture in the morning - too many pineapple juleps to trust myself with a camera tonight!


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> So? He has decided that it's a 'lovie'. I think that's better than wearing them.


yep! I took it as a compliment! I sent them all to mom and there were plenty to go around for all Mia, Leo, their twin cousins and friends - I was so thrilled everyone liked them and everyone got the one they wanted!


----------



## mopgenorth

so many fabulous hats and accessories - I hope I didn't miss anyone to say how great they all are - WOW!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

LizR said:


> Page 29 JJ. Kathy shows a hat that converts to a cowl.


Thanks! I'd looked at it, but not the caption. Neat idea.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jbandsma said:


> I just realized I forgot to post these. They are wimples...a hat that can be pushed down for a cowl.


Are there actually people _able_ to wear such fuzziness so near their face? I see them, love them, but can already feel the urge to push that fuzz away from my face! Can't stand hair in my face either. I go crazy when I see someone with their hair cut in such a way as to cover one or both eyes - English Sheepdog style. I just want to pull the hair back and let them see the world and the world see them! (No, I haven't actually done that to anyone ... yet. :twisted: )


----------



## Hilary4

What a fantastic thread of inspiration and achievement!

As usual I'm late to the party - it's Sunday evening here, ELH has started night shift a couple of hours ago, daughter is out with friends and son is playing with his new gaming mouse.

These are baby hats for boys:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hilary4 said:


> What a fantastic thread of inspiration and achievement!
> 
> As usual I'm late to the party - it's Sunday evening here, ELH has started night shift a couple of hours ago, daughter is out with friends and son is playing with his new gaming mouse.
> 
> These are baby hats for boys:


Nice hats!


----------



## Hilary4

A couple for the hubby:


----------



## mopgenorth

Love all your hats Hilary!


----------



## Hilary4

Woodland creatures hat (my own design):


----------



## Hilary4

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/warmth-on-the-overnight-picket-line


Your cowl is gorgeous!


----------



## Hilary4

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/tuck-ins


One of my favourite colour combos!


----------



## Hilary4

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


Your cheeky tam is a classy tam!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hilary4 said:


> A couple for the hubby:


Hilary, you're teasing! Please, can you point the way to the pattern for the becabled one?


----------



## Hilary4

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


Fabulous variety!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hilary4 said:


> One of my favourite colour combos!


Why is it that men, at least mine, insist that blue cannot be worn with brown??? Those colours play well together in my eyes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hilary4 said:


> Woodland creatures hat (my own design):


Lovely, the whole batch!


----------



## Hilary4

Jessica-Jean said:


> Hilary, you're teasing! Please, can you point the way to the pattern for the becabled one?


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentleman-hat

I had some issues with this one: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-253625-1.html


----------



## Hilary4

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why is it that men, at least mine, insist that blue cannot be worn with brown??? Those colours play well together in my eyes.


I totally agree. I used to have a rolled arm 2-seater sofa covered in a patterned fabric of soft blue, fawn and brown and I just loved it!

I don't like chocolate with navy, one colour has to have the chance to dominate, not fight with the other colour.


----------



## Hilary4

There are just too many to comment on and interesting that 99% of us knit for humans, not coneheads!


----------



## GardenGirl

Cute! Kids will love these!


Katsch said:


> Great array of hats everyone.
> Below some of my hats ready for the craft fair tomorrow.
> All crochet.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you so much! 


Katsch said:


> Love your work, gorgeous!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

That's such a shame! 


jbandsma said:


> And the mother hated every bit of it. There were also 3 other sets of sweater, hat and socks, 3 football cocoons to go with those hats, 3 Steelers cocoons, and several other items. The football and Steelers things had been requested, as had 12 hats. None of it was ever used for the babies.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Awesome! 


Katsch said:


> Knit hats last year for Zachary and Amber.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it! 


Katsch said:


> Another color work


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, that's so cute! 


mopgenorth said:


> my youngest grandson just turned 2 and of of course, Leo got the Lion hat - but he doesn't like to wear it - he just wants to carry it around and he goes to naps and bed with it!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely - especially the wee grey/pink one! 


bostonbean2 said:


> How is anyone supposed to get anything done around here? Twenty nine pages already! I loved all the hats, each and every one. You ladies amaze me. Here are a few I made. The grey and pink is for an AG doll with a poncho to match, model to arrive for Christmas. The two berets were knitted changing numbers on an adult size. The pink one is from a stitch'n bitch book.
> 
> When I first tried teaching myself to knit with DPNs it was a Debbie Bliss pattern of a pillbox hat I got out of the library. I spent weeks just trying to get the stitches to stay on the needles. Never did accomplish making the hat but conquered DPNs.
> 
> Lots of lovely patterns here ladies, bless you all for taking the time and thank you CJ for starting this thread.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Brilliant! 


valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you, JJ - what a compliment! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely outfits! Cute hats.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you, Valmac! 


valmac said:


> All adorable!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Brilliant!! Love the 'head'! 


edithann said:


> Love all of your work! Great group of talented knitters/crocheters. Here's some of mine...


----------



## gr8knitwit2

He's a keeper!!! Red, white, green would be great but chenille - no, thanks! ... plus I'm in the UK. 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Of the dozen or more balls we bought (Yes, 'we'; my darling no only drove me to the stores, he helped locate the very last balls on the floor under the bottom shelves!), only the two or three in that damned hat had a transition of deep bluey-purple. All the rest are just red-white-and-green and are in need of a new home. Interested?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Beautiful! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/cheerful-spirals


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/tuck-ins


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


Hilary4 said:


> A couple for the hubby:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

They do! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Why is it that men, at least mine, insist that blue cannot be worn with brown??? Those colours play well together in my eyes.


----------



## kazzza

I have enjoyed looking at everyone's contributions and decided to add a few I have done recently.


----------



## Hilary4

kazzza said:


> I have enjoyed looking at everyone's contributions and decided to add a few I have done recently.


They all look cosy, but that third one is stunning - fab colours.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, cute! 


kazzza said:


> I have enjoyed looking at everyone's contributions and decided to add a few I have done recently.


----------



## kiwiannie

Fabulous hats,awesome work,colours and gifts. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

Very nice new additions


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/warmth-on-the-overnight-picket-line


Nice variety of hat styles and colors on this page Jessica.


----------



## willi66

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/warmth-on-the-overnight-picket-line


I like the color in this cowl and the stitch. Interesting story about the name of the cowl (on Ravelry)


----------



## willi66

Hilary4 said:


> They all look cosy, but that third one is stunning - fab colours.


Agreed and the model is cute!


----------



## kazzza

Model is grandson # 2.he is rather cute but not very helpful.. Just wants it off.
Sorry don't have a picture of the complete beanie in the below picture.. Note the stripe sequence is reversed to previous {picture modelled by grandson}
Yarn is "Loyal Pattern Prints" from http://naturallyyarnsnz.com. Very nice to knit with.


----------



## willi66

kazzza said:


> Sorry don't have this beanie complete... Note the stripe sequence is reversed to previous picture.
> Yarn is "Loyal Pattern Prints" from http://naturallyyarnsnz.com. Very nice to knit with.


Looks great so far


----------



## chrisjac

Hilary4 said:


> What a fantastic thread of inspiration and achievement!
> 
> As usual I'm late to the party - it's Sunday evening here, ELH has started night shift a couple of hours ago, daughter is out with friends and son is playing with his new gaming mouse.
> 
> These are baby hats for boys:


Hilary, I like your hats.


----------



## chrisjac

Hilary4 said:


> A couple for the hubby:


What is that lovely tweedy yarn? Great hats!

Just found the other link. The discontinued yarns are always the best!


----------



## chrisjac

Hilary4 said:


> Woodland creatures hat (my own design):


Everything is gorgeous!


----------



## God's Girl

All are lovely.


----------



## chrisjac

kazzza said:


> I have enjoyed looking at everyone's contributions and decided to add a few I have done recently.


I love your little guy and the hats are awesome!


----------



## omahelen

Thanks for this lovely thread what an amazing array of hats so many I love, dear me more to be added to my to do list.


----------



## chrisjac

omahelen said:


> Thanks for this lovely thread what an amazing array of hats so many I love, dear me more to be added to my to do list.


Nice to see you! We decided to have some fun!


----------



## jbandsma

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are there actually people _able_ to wear such fuzziness so near their face? I see them, love them, but can already feel the urge to push that fuzz away from my face! Can't stand hair in my face either. I go crazy when I see someone with their hair cut in such a way as to cover one or both eyes - English Sheepdog style. I just want to pull the hair back and let them see the world and the world see them! (No, I haven't actually done that to anyone ... yet. :twisted: )


Yes. My cousin bought both of these. She loves them.


----------



## Ann745

Fun topic! &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Mitch

What wonderful hats!


----------



## Glennis

Beautiful hats.


----------



## trish2222

These hats are so great looking that I'm itching to do a proper hat now - stashbusting for me!

To those who asked why I don't wear the hat I made for myself - willi66 and J-J - I seem to remember both asked.

I put it on periodically, look in a mirror, think 'nope' and take it back off again :lol: . I keep meaning to give it to the wee auntie but always leave without it. I'm not a hat person but I'm happy to make them for anybody else who asks. Now they'll be getting them whether they ask or not!

ETA *Mo* that hat you call a fail is most certainly not a fail. I like it!


----------



## LizR

Christine, thank you. This thread is a festival of hats. It is truly mind boggling how many wonderful and unique patterns there are available. 
I love your topics because they are always an invitation for everyone to join in and share their projects and ideas. 
I now have many more patterns on my 'hope to do' list.


----------



## ompuff

Just to say 'thanks' to all who have posted pictures of their creations on this topic.

It brings so much joy and appreciation - amazing how many different ways there are to make a hat.

     :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

LizR said:


> Christine, thank you. This thread is a festival of hats. It is truly mind boggling how many wonderful and unique patterns there are available.
> I love your topics because they are always an invitation for everyone to join in and share their projects and ideas.
> I now have many more patterns on my 'hope to do' list.


I have to second this



ompuff said:


> Just to say 'thanks' to all who have posted pictures of their creations on this topic.
> 
> It brings so much joy and appreciation - amazing how many different ways there are to make a hat.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


and this - I think I might have caught hat fever...

*Thank you, CJ, it's another inspired topic* :thumbup:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Hat's are such fun. Most knitters have yarn left over from other projects and this is a great way to use it up. Gifts, donations for the homeless or those in need, craft fairs or just a hat to match that sweater/poncho/scarf/shawl you knitted!

I love them all!


----------



## BoogieCat

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Hat's are such fun. Most knitters have yarn left over from other projects and this is a great way to use it up. Gifts, donations for the homeless or those in need, craft fairs or just a hat to match that sweater/poncho/scarf/shawl you knitted!
> 
> I love them all!


Exactly! I made my daughter a cowl and had just enough yarn left over to make a matching hat! Which I will finish this morning if I ever get off KP


----------



## sharmend

Beautiful hats!


----------



## dwidget

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


i love the gold and green hat. the style is unique. i like all the hats that kpers have posted but this one is intriguing. i would love to make one so if anyone knows where to locate the pattern please post the site for me.


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> and this - I think I might have caught hat fever...
> 
> *Thank you, CJ, it's another inspired topic* :thumbup:


We're having fun, aren't we?


----------



## bostonbean2

Jessica-Jean said:


> Why is it that men, at least mine, insist that blue cannot be worn with brown??? Those colours play well together in my eyes.


Blue and brown is a wonderful combo as is blue and yellow.


----------



## bostonbean2

Hilary4 said:


> What a fantastic thread of inspiration and achievement!
> 
> As usual I'm late to the party - it's Sunday evening here, ELH has started night shift a couple of hours ago, daughter is out with friends and son is playing with his new gaming mouse.
> 
> These are baby hats for boys:


Nice hats Hillary.


----------



## bostonbean2

kazzza said:


> I have enjoyed looking at everyone's contributions and decided to add a few I have done recently.


Lovely hats. Love the colors on the third one.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Lovely hats


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> We're having fun, aren't we?


Oh, yes. I hope the hats keep coming...


----------



## lil rayma

Hats and more hats. All fantastic. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Beachkc

I love the parade of hats. So many interesting and beautiful ones. I almost always have a hat going just for the fun of it and am showing a few I am keeping for me.


----------



## Swwhidbee

Awesome hats&#128516;


----------



## bostonbean2

Beachkc said:


> I love the parade of hats. So many interesting and beautiful ones. I almost always have a hat going just for the fun of it and am showing a few I am keeping for me.


Very nice hats. I can see why you are keeping them.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


Beachkc said:


> I love the parade of hats. So many interesting and beautiful ones. I almost always have a hat going just for the fun of it and am showing a few I am keeping for me.


----------



## dwidget

Swwhidbee said:


> Awesome hats😄


awesome. 
here are some that i made. there is only one mitt as i have to finish the 2nd one. it is called the hot dog mittens lol


----------



## ginalola

Fantastic selection of hats


----------



## Dorsey

What a beautiful bunch of hats. They put mine to shame, don't think I will post my pictures after all.


----------



## jbandsma

Dorsey said:


> What a beautiful bunch of hats. They put mine to shame, don't think I will post my pictures after all. boo hoo


Oh, do. We're always toughest on our own work but that hasn't stopped the rest of us from posting pictures.


----------



## BBatten17

Dorsey said:


> What a beautiful bunch of hats. They put mine to shame, don't think I will post my pictures after all.


Please don't feel that way!! We'd love to see yours, I'm sure they're just lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Dorsey said:


> What a beautiful bunch of hats. They put mine to shame, don't think I will post my pictures after all.


Oh go on. I did and they're definitely not brilliant :lol:. I have no shame...


----------



## Dorsey

Talked me into it. I will do it, as soon as I finish the one I am working on. And then wash them. So soon I will post.


----------



## Gabriell

Wonderful hats.A lot of ears will be kept warm.


----------



## bostonbean2

Dorsey said:


> Talked me into it. I will do it, as soon as I finish the one I am working on. And then wash them. So soon I will post.


I was just about to nudge you also and saw this post. Good for you. You should never feel apprehensive about posting your work.

Edited for typo.


----------



## purdeygirl

My happy contribution to this wonderful 42 page thread !!!


----------



## momforthree

I have some too.


----------



## Beachkc

The really nice thing about this thread is: There is no bad, good, better, perfact hats. They are all happy.


----------



## JanieSue

I have a few more hats I wanted to add. The Checkerboard hat is from Knitscene Magazine Spring 2012


----------



## judypfennemore

Wow 43 pages of drop dead gorgeous hats! Well done to all. I will post my baa- ble hat which I've just finished for my DD - too dark now for a good PIC.


----------



## galaxycraft

Happy Hats! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Great hats! Keep 'em coming....


----------



## bostonbean2

Keep these lovely hats coming!


----------



## JanieSue

I love all the beautiful hats and have found some new patterns to knit. Hope to see more. Thank you CJ


----------



## judypfennemore

JanieSue said:


> I love all the beautiful hats and have found some new patterns to knit. Hope to see more. Thank you CJ


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> Keep these lovely hats coming!


I like that Chris' threads are inclusive and so many members are showing their beautiful hats.

BTW I have been thinking of you. Do you have an appointment with the specialist yet? There have been so many posts perhaps I didn't see you posting about it.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> I like that Chris' threads are inclusive and so many members are showing their beautiful hats.
> 
> BTW I have been thinking of you. Do you have an appointment with the specialist yet? There have been so many posts perhaps I didn't see you posting about it.


They told me the referral would take a week. Tuesday it will be two. I am looking up specialists myself and tomorrow I will be calling. I am not waiting on them. This is a workman's comp and don't have to wait for approval from insurance. I'm starting to understand why people get attorneys when these things happen.


----------



## chrisjac

annacovasa said:


> I have some too.


I love your happy hats!
Christine


----------



## edithann

Beach KC...your hats are beautiful...lovely work!
 :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> I have a few more hats I wanted to add. The Checkerboard hat is from Knitscene Magazine Spring 2012


So nice to see your lovely Fair Isle work. Thank you!


----------



## edithann

JanieSue, your hats are awesome...thanks for sharing!
:thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

edithann said:


> JanieSue, your hats are awesome...thanks for sharing!
> :thumbup:


Thank you, I love yours also. They are all exquisite.


----------



## Chesneys

cindye6556 said:


> :thumbup: Amen! I'm an only, married an only, have an only!


Bet that has solved a lot of problems! :roll:

It has it's advantages. I learned to keep busy and enjoy my own company early. When I feel the need for people I go find 'em.

If the animals leave any time left over. Jinni was doing great, gained 4 pounds, eating, etc. and she crashed again yesterday. Back on anti-biotics. I think this is going to be for the rest of her life. Her poor old system and scarred kidneys just can't fight off that low grade infection any more.

Did you get your cow bred?


----------



## Chesneys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/cant-lose-them


I like this one in particular J-J. Very practical for the really cold days and the yarn worked up well. If we ever get moved up that way I may make one.


----------



## edithann

Some more hats....


----------



## tweeter

very pretty hats


----------



## JanieSue

JanieSue said:


> I have a few more hats I wanted to add. The Checkerboard hat is from Knitscene Magazine Spring 2012


The green hat is Lauren hat from Cascade free patterns, thought I had posted the name of the hat.

Hope you are not getting tree of Finn but just had to add one more of him wearing his fruit hat. Guess he is a eggplant.


----------



## JanieSue

edithann said:


> Some more hats....


Love them


----------



## Chesneys

Hilary4 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentleman-hat
> 
> I had some issues with this one: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-253625-1.html


Thanks for the link. I put this one in my library. Your hubby's turned out great!


----------



## Dorsey

I have never seen so many pretty, unusual, marvelous hats! Love 'em!
Dot


----------



## Chesneys

Hilary4 said:


> There are just too many to comment on and interesting that 99% of us knit for humans, not coneheads!


Gaackk! Gurgle, snort!

Ah. Saved the screen from the coffee.


----------



## ljknits

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite.
> 
> I would love to know the source of this adorable set. Can you provide any information? Thanks!


----------



## edithann

JanieSue said:


> Thank you, I love yours also. They are all exquisite.


Thanks...so much fun sharing other ideas!
:thumbup:


----------



## Chesneys

kazzza said:


> I have enjoyed looking at everyone's contributions and decided to add a few I have done recently.


Very, very nice. What is the yarn on the third one? And I love the soft wedgewood blue too. Dad and son have to look great together!


----------



## Hilary4

Chesneys said:


> Gaackk! Gurgle, snort!
> 
> Ah. Saved the screen from the coffee.


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Chesneys

Beachkc said:


> I love the parade of hats. So many interesting and beautiful ones. I almost always have a hat going just for the fun of it and am showing a few I am keeping for me.


I don't know which one I like best, Beach. You can knit a hat, girl!


----------



## Chesneys

Dorsey said:


> Talked me into it. I will do it, as soon as I finish the one I am working on. And then wash them. So soon I will post.


O come on, Dorsey. Most things are made for others, and when there is love in every stitch everything is beautiful!


----------



## Chesneys

purdeygirl said:


> My happy contribution to this wonderful 42 page thread !!!


I'm in love. You have to go kick some leaf piles in this one!


----------



## Chesneys

annacovasa said:


> I have some too.


Great assortment, but oh the pink :!:


----------



## Beachkc

My GS wearing his favorite hat and the second photo is his third hat, same pattern. No picture of second. He is great to knit for.


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Some more hats....


Amazing Edie! your new name!


----------



## Chesneys

Beachkc said:


> The really nice thing about this thread is: There is no bad, good, better, perfact hats. They are all happy.


Beach, you are exactly right. It lifts my spirits to read this thread.


----------



## jbandsma

Do headscarves count? Sometimes I like to use up leftover yarn on them.


----------



## chrisjac

My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


----------



## Chesneys

Beachkc said:


> My GS wearing his favorite hat and the second photo is his third hat, same pattern. No picture of second. He is great to knit for.


Gorgeous, Beach! And the hat is too. :mrgreen:


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


She is so cute, love her sweater & hat.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Precious! 


JanieSue said:


> The green hat is Lauren hat from Cascade free patterns, thought I had posted the name of the hat.
> 
> Hope you are not getting tree of Finn but just had to add one more of him wearing his fruit hat. Guess he is a eggplant.


----------



## LizR

JanieSue said:


> The green hat is Lauren hat from Cascade free patterns, thought I had posted the name of the hat.
> 
> Hope you are not getting tree of Finn but just had to add one more of him wearing his fruit hat. Guess he is a eggplant.


So cute. I have made the fruit and veg hats. Is this one the plum?


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


Oh my goodness. I would love to be able to give her a hug. So precious. Lovely hats and sweater Chris.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thanks for your feedback - here's the info:

*Body warmer (preemie)*:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/stoke/content/articles/2006/04/15/baby_body_warmer_feature.shtml

*Beanie Hat* - Kathleen Taylors Dakota Dreams 2007:

http://kathleen-dakotadreams.blogspot.com/2007/11/freebie...

*Pattern for Bootees:*

Tweed *Bootees* from Knitting Calendar 2008

Pattern for *Baby Elephant toy* - MrsMunro for Tea for Ted 2009:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Knit-Elsie-the-Elephant-toy-kni...

Pattern for *toy pinafore* - made it up as I went along to match body warmer/beanie hat etc



ljknits said:


> gr8knitwit2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite.
> 
> I would love to know the source of this adorable set. Can you provide any information? Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely hat, beautiful dimple! 


Beachkc said:


> My GS wearing his favorite hat and the second photo is his third hat, same pattern. No picture of second. He is great to knit for.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Cosy, cosy, darling! 


chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


----------



## JanieSue

LizR said:


> So cute. I have made the fruit and veg hats. Is this one the plum?


I used the Strawberry hat. Pattern because I liked the way the top was finished off better. Thank you


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Amazing Edie! your new name!


Thanks Christine... :wink:


----------



## Firstsoprano

mopgenorth said:


> Me too! I've had some wonderful success with Chroma - especially with socks (and considering it is 25% nylon that is really what it is made for) - but I wanted to try something different. My favorite experiment was using two balls of Chroma in the same colorway but each ball started at a different color - one started at a darkest color the other started at the lightest color and I combined the two to make a fair isle pattern - it's coming along great and I love the watching the colors change but the intensity stays the same.


Great idea for combinng the colours ... I will keep that idea for future reference.


----------



## Firstsoprano

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Yup, that's what I got stuck with too "Boutique Unforgettable" to make a scarf for a friend with a wool allergy...horrible stuff.
> 
> I have a small home based business making dryer balls but I use 100% wool roving for the core, or 100% Alpaca roving (for those with a wool allergy).
> 
> Unforgettable, fantastic name for the stuff...I'll never forget how horrible it is. Life is too short to knit with sh***y yarn!


I haven't much experience but I have tried Unforgettable and it was unforgettably awful to knit.


----------



## LizR

JanieSue said:


> I used the Strawberry hat. Pattern because I liked the way the top was finished off better. Thank you


I do like that top for the fruit hats except apple. I used it for eggplant too. The yarn was a little too dark for a plum.

Have you tried the sunflower? Very cute. Don't have a pic though.


----------



## Firstsoprano

mopgenorth said:


> Here is a fun little hat that just came out on Ravelry and it's free! It uses the daisy stitch which is really different and very easy to do!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daisy-hat-12


Thanks for the pattern. I see that I will have to do some practicing, but I have a feeling that a couple of my friends will be wearing these this winter.


----------



## Shannon123

Great projects everyone! I'm inspired to try hats again. The first hats I did we're with circulars that were just a tad big, think 18" or even possibly 20" around. I had no idea why my hats were so loose. One pattern I used was fine except the hats came out stiff as a shingle, another pattern was so big and loose. I was clueless as to needle size and yarn gauge.

Keep 'em coming, they are so fun to see.


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


Awwww!

I can just get a peek of the pattern on the hat, Chris. Very pretty. Do you have a pic of the set laid out?


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> Do headscarves count? Sometimes I like to use up leftover yarn on them.


Sure they do. Bring 'em on!


----------



## chrisjac

Chesneys said:


> Awwww!
> 
> I can just get a peek of the pattern on the hat, Chris. Very pretty. Do you have a pic of the set laid out?


I'll take a look. I lost a lot of my pictures as they were on my first laptop that crashed this morning. I had to go to the Geek Squad to restore it.

I found one, sorry it's so dark.


----------



## kazzza

Chesneys said:


> Very, very nice. What is the yarn on the third one? And I love the soft wedgewood blue too. Dad and son have to look great together!


Thanks Chesneys.. http://naturallyyarnsnz.com./


----------



## JanieSue

LizR said:


> I do like that top for the fruit hats except apple. I used it for eggplant too. The yarn was a little too dark for a plum.
> 
> Have you tried the sunflower? Very cute. Don't have a pic though.


I haven't seen the sunflower, I will check for it on Revelry.


----------



## willi66

Beachkc said:


> I love the parade of hats. So many interesting and beautiful ones. I almost always have a hat going just for the fun of it and am showing a few I am keeping for me.


----------



## JanieSue

Shannon123 said:


> Great projects everyone! I'm inspired to try hats again. The first hats I did we're with circulars that were just a tad big, think 18" or even possibly 20" around. I had no idea why my hats were so loose. One pattern I used was fine except the hats came out stiff as a shingle, another pattern was so big and loose. I was clueless as to needle size and yarn gauge.
> 
> Keep 'em coming, they are so fun to see.


I use 16" for adults and magic loop for children. I also go down a needle size or 2 on some of them depending on who they are being knitted for especially when using animal fiber.


----------



## willi66

Beachkc said:


> I love the parade of hats. So many interesting and beautiful ones. I almost always have a hat going just for the fun of it and am showing a few I am keeping for me.


Gorgeous hats. The first one is my favorite!


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> I'll take a look. I lost a lot of my pictures as they were on my first laptop that crashed this morning. I had to go to the Geek Squad to restore it.
> 
> I found one, sorry it's so dark.


Great knitting


----------



## willi66

Beachkc said:


> My GS wearing his favorite hat and the second photo is his third hat, same pattern. No picture of second. He is great to knit for.


Cute model and hats


----------



## willi66

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


Adorable


----------



## grannie

Beautiful work


----------



## jbandsma

Ok, headscarves (and a hat I'd forgotten)


----------



## jbandsma

And a few more


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> I'll take a look. I lost a lot of my pictures as they were on my first laptop that crashed this morning. I had to go to the Geek Squad to restore it.
> 
> I found one, sorry it's so dark.


That had to be a fun knit, Chris. I love the wooden buttons on the neutral yarn, and I also really like a baby jacket done in something more interesting than baby blue or pink. Very nice! Thanks for finding the pics. There is a baby due in March that I need to make something for and am gathering ideas.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Beautiful! 


jbandsma said:


> And a few more


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> And a few more


Baby shawls! All those shawls I have been drooling over and knowing I will never knit, just became a possibility. I never would have thought of it. Thank you, thank you. They are lovely, and something I would actually wear! O boy!


----------



## rujam

What a lovely selection of hats.


----------



## subtlewitch

I love them all! My daughter would adore the snowmen hats!


----------



## chrisjac

Chesneys said:


> That had to be a fun knit, Chris. I love the wooden buttons on the neutral yarn, and I also really like a baby jacket done in something more interesting than baby blue or pink. Very nice! Thanks for finding the pics. There is a baby due in March that I need to make something for and am gathering ideas.


I'll be happy to share the pattern with you. It's an old one and I had made one for my son when he was a baby.


----------



## jbandsma

Chesneys said:


> Baby shawls! All those shawls I have been drooling over and knowing I will never knit, just became a possibility. I never would have thought of it. Thank you, thank you. They are lovely, and something I would actually wear! O boy!


That's one of the reasons they're there. Extra yarn, plenty of patterns for bottom up triangle shawls and other lace patterns that you can easily adapt. They go fast, you get wonderful results, and you can say you knit lace.


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> That's one of the reasons they're there. Extra yarn, plenty of patterns for bottom up triangle shawls and other lace patterns that you can easily adapt. They go fast, you get wonderful results, and you can say you knit lace.


Smartypants...... Love it!


----------



## Sammiep

Great work.


----------



## Granana48

Nice array of hats!


----------



## Lostie

Don't stop the thread! One on the needles now


----------



## jbandsma

Lostie said:


> Don't stop the thread! One on the needles now


I think this thread will last forever.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Hilary4 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gentleman-hat
> 
> I had some issues with this one: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-253625-1.html


Thanks. I've put it to be the top portion of my _next_ 1898 Hat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

So *MANY* hats! All lovely, and all deserving of individual compliments. Now, I remember _why_ I am not subscribed to 'Pictures'. Every time I look, I increase the number of patterns I _want_ to do but can't possibly ever _get_ to do! What a dilemma!

I'll keep watching, in hopes of seeing even more lovely hats. I'm just a sucker for punishment! :twisted:


----------



## edithann

Jessica-Jean said:


> So *MANY* hats! All lovely, and all deserving of individual compliments. Now, I remember _why_ I am not subscribed to 'Pictures'. Every time I look, I increase the number of patterns I _want_ to do but can't possibly ever _get_ to do! What a dilemma!
> 
> I'll keep watching, in hopes of seeing even more lovely hats. I'm just a sucker for punishment! :twisted:


"Sucker for Punishment," aren't we all Jessica-Jean...It's been a great journey seeing all the lovely hats. I never realized how many beautiful and useful hats you have knitted. Thanks for sharing your lovely hats and and so much of your knowledge.
:wink: :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2

Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


Nice tams, Bean!


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> Christine, thank you. This thread is a festival of hats. It is truly mind boggling how many wonderful and unique patterns there are available.
> I love your topics because they are always an invitation for everyone to join in and share their projects and ideas.
> I now have many more patterns on my 'hope to do' list.


I agree about CJ's topics always good for an invitation to share.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Ni
> 
> Nice tams, Bean!


I have more coming, this is a parade after all.


----------



## Katsch

Nice hats Beachkc :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

bostonbean2 said:


> They told me the referral would take a week. Tuesday it will be two. I am looking up specialists myself and tomorrow I will be calling. I am not waiting on them. This is a workman's comp and don't have to wait for approval from insurance. I'm starting to understand why people get attorneys when these things happen.


Good idea Bean!


----------



## Katsch

edithann said:


> Some more hats....


Edie was the skyline hat done with duplicate stitch?


----------



## Katsch

JanieSue said:


> The green hat is Lauren hat from Cascade free patterns, thought I had posted the name of the hat.
> 
> Hope you are not getting tree of Finn but just had to add one more of him wearing his fruit hat. Guess he is a eggplant.


Cutest eggplant ever


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> I agree about CJ's topics always good for an invitation to share.


Thanks.


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> My first grandchild out for a walk with Dad. Wearing her Aran sweater and matching hat.


Beautiful CJ!


----------



## Katsch

Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


Are those berets felted? They're lovely!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


Did you manage to keep a straight face? :twisted:


----------



## galaxycraft

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

bostonbean2 said:


> Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


Love all of these. I wish I could felt as well as you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Katsch said:


> Edie was the skyline hat done with duplicate stitch?


Pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/ny-state-mind

Rounds 8  12 of last chart repeat are completed in Duplicate st.


----------



## BoogieCat

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


I thought that would happen. Did you laugh after they were out of earshot? :twisted:


----------



## edithann

bostonbean2 said:


> Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


All your hats are lovely...nice work..are any of them felted?
:thumbup:


----------



## Firstsoprano

Shannon123 said:


> Who's in?


Sitting on the patio thinking this looks pretty good!


----------



## edithann

Katsch said:


> Edie was the skyline hat done with duplicate stitch?


No Kathy, the pattern calls for it in rows 8-12, but I felt by knitting the black in a heavier yarn that would work for me...and, I think it did.
Hope you did well at your fair.


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> No Kathy, the pattern calls for it, but I felt by knitting the black in a heavier yarn that would work for me...and, I think it did.
> Hope you did well at your fair.


Smart!


----------



## Firstsoprano

Chesneys said:


> Did you name him Martin? :mrgreen:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Firstsoprano

Bobglory said:


> He has the right idea ......


OMG tooooooo funny!


----------



## maggie20736

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Firstsoprano

valmac said:


> Here are some of mine


The tams are gorgeous! More inspiration ..... now however am I going to choose what to knit next?


----------



## maggie20736

I love felted berets, and the pink hat is so sweet!


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


They are really cute and happy your customer liked them.


----------



## maggie20736

chrisjac said:


> I'll take a look. I lost a lot of my pictures as they were on my first laptop that crashed this morning. I had to go to the Geek Squad to restore it.
> 
> I found one, sorry it's so dark.


Beautiful work Chris!


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Cutest eggplant ever


Thank You


----------



## Firstsoprano

Katsch said:


> I am very tired. Sitting with my feet up and nothing on my needles or hook. It saddens me but I do not know if I will do any craft fairs next year.


Everything has it's time. When something is no longer enjoyable then it's time is up.


----------



## maggie20736

Beachkc said:


> My GS wearing his favorite hat and the second photo is his third hat, same pattern. No picture of second. He is great to knit for.


What a handsome young man and the slouch hat really suits him!


----------



## maggie20736

JanieSue said:


> I have a few more hats I wanted to add. The Checkerboard hat is from Knitscene Magazine Spring 2012


Lovely hats!


----------



## bostonbean2

Jessica-Jean said:


> Are those berets felted? They're lovely!


Yes, they are JJ. Felted hats are the very first hats I ever made when I first started knitting.


----------



## Katsch

Jessica-Jean said:


> Did you manage to keep a straight face? :twisted:


I did because my booth was busy and I could not tell her in front of all those people.


----------



## Katsch

Jessica-Jean said:


> Pattern: http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/ny-state-mind
> 
> Rounds 8  12 of last chart repeat are completed in Duplicate st.


I thought that was the hat that I had looked at.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> I'll be happy to share the pattern with you. It's an old one and I had made one for my son when he was a baby.


I love your sweaters, classic.


----------



## maggie20736

I don't want to bore everyone with a constant stream of comments, I've busy all day and I am just catching up. I love all the hats and all the talent shown, this is fun!


----------



## Katsch

loriadams said:


> I thought that would happen. Did you laugh after they were out of earshot? :twisted:


To myself, it was a good day but I am getting too old for set up and break down even with the help of the boy scouts :|


----------



## bostonbean2

loriadams said:


> Love all of these. I wish I could felt as well as you!


It is really easy and I do it by hand now. I have better control this way and no fear of messing up my machine.


----------



## Katsch

edithann said:


> No Kathy, the pattern calls for it in rows 8-12, but I felt by knitting the black in a heavier yarn that would work for me...and, I think it did.
> Hope you did well at your fair.


Oh good idea! Yes I did well. I am reading and catching up with 
KP as well as soaking my tired feet.


----------



## Firstsoprano

jbandsma said:


> I just realized I forgot to post these. They are wimples...a hat that can be pushed down for a cowl.


WOW!!!! Very classy


----------



## bostonbean2

edithann said:


> All your hats are lovely...nice work..are any of them felted?
> :thumbup:


All the berets are felted. I've never made a beret that wasn't.


----------



## maggie20736

Katsch said:


> Knit hats last year for Zachary and Amber.


Beautiful, Kathy!


----------



## Katsch

Firstsoprano said:


> Everything has it's time. When something is no longer enjoyable then it's time is up.


Yes and today cinched it for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Katsch said:


> I thought that was the hat that I had looked at.


One of the ones on Ravelry is done in double-knitting. I think that's a good possibility for the top portion of an 1898 Hat. Also, no fiddling with floats or duplicate stitch.


----------



## Firstsoprano

Jessica-Jean said:


> Details at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/cant-lose-them


What a clever idea! I hate it when the scarf pulls down and my neck gets cold.


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> Yes, they are JJ. Felted hats are the very first hats I ever made when I first started knitting.


I love your felted hats.


----------



## bostonbean2

Katsch said:


> Oh good idea! Yes I did well. I am reading and catching up with
> KP as well as soaking my tired feet.


Glad to hear you did well Kathy. Time to relax for yourself and don't forget that foot massage now that your home.


----------



## edithann

Katsch said:


> I thought that was the hat that I had looked at.


Yes Kathy, the pattern did call for rows 8-12 to be duplicate stitches, but as I stated before, I used a heavier yarn for the black and I think that made it work....Glad you did well at the show...time to relax...


----------



## bostonbean2

JanieSue said:


> I love your felted hats.


Thanks Janie, your grandson is precious and loved the hats.


----------



## JanieSue

maggie20736 said:


> Lovely hats!


Thank you


----------



## Firstsoprano

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


Somebody is going to have a lot of fun wearing your unicorn hats


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Firstsoprano said:


> Somebody is going to have a lot of fun wearing your unicorn hats


Yes, and all the adults around her are going to need to govern their filthy minds!!!


----------



## chrisjac

Well, we've done it. 52 pages of Biddies and friends Happy Hats. Take that you non-believers! We have fun because we share. That's what this craft is about! Let the fun continue!

Edited to correct spelling


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Well, we've done it. 52 hats of Biddies and friends Happy Hats. Take that you non-believers! We have fun because we share. That's what this craft is about! Let the fun continue!


I think you mean 52 _pages_, because I'm certain there were far more than 52 individual head-coverings pictured.


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think you mean 52 _pages_, because I'm certain there were far more than 52 individual head-coverings pictured.


Thank you, I corrected it.


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Well, we've done it. 52 pages of Biddies and friends Happy Hats. Take that you non-believers
> ! We have fun because we share. That's what this craft is about! Let the fun continue!


I think we will be seeing more hats. They are all so pretty. I love hats.


----------



## Katsch

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, and all the adults around her are going to need to govern their filthy minds!!!


I hope so :|


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Lovely! 


bostonbean2 said:


> Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Well deserved - well done, Kathy! 


Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


----------



## BBatten17

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

I am enjoying this thread sooo much. Thanks Christine for starting it. The amount of talent displayed on these pages is staggering. I want to make them all!

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> I am enjoying this thread sooo much. Thanks Christine for starting it. The amount of talent displayed on these pages is staggering. I want to make them all!
> 
> Gigi


Thanks Gigi, I would love to make them all also.


----------



## bostonbean2

Here are some more felted berets, two other hats and a crocheted head warmer. I am not sure that is what they call them. I had one as a child but it tied under the chin.


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> I'll be happy to share the pattern with you. It's an old one and I had made one for my son when he was a baby.


I would like that very much. PM an email address? Or a snail mail?


----------



## chrisjac

Chesneys said:


> I would like that very much. PM an email address? Or a snail mail?


PM


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> That's one of the reasons they're there. Extra yarn, plenty of patterns for bottom up triangle shawls and other lace patterns that you can easily adapt. They go fast, you get wonderful results, and you can say you knit lace.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

JanieSue said:


> I think we will be seeing more hats. They are all so pretty. I love hats.


I'll post at least one more - you all made my mind up for me to knit one with texture!


----------



## Chesneys

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


Well, of course she did! Dick-son looks great, now that he has been - ahem - fixed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> Here are some more felted berets, two other hats and a crocheted head warmer. I am not sure that is what they call them. I had one as a child but it tied under the chin.


In some places, they were called 'jibbers'. http://ths.gardenweb.com/discussions/2400427/jibber-with-pictures


----------



## mopgenorth

bostonbean2 said:


> Here are some more felted berets, two other hats and a crocheted head warmer. I am not sure that is what they call them. I had one as a child but it tied under the chin.


Amazing hats! The felted ones are perfection!


----------



## bostonbean2

Jessica-Jean said:


> In some places they were called 'jibbers'. http://ths.gardenweb.com/discussions/2400427/jibber-with-pictures


JJ, how did you ever find this. I have never seen or heard the word jibber. In fact I don't remember wearing hats at all in the winter as a child but only the jibber. Thank you!


----------



## bostonbean2

mopgenorth said:


> Amazing hats! The felted ones are perfection!


Thank you Mo!


----------



## BBatten17

Jessica-Jean said:


> In some places they were called 'jibbers'. http://ths.gardenweb.com/discussions/2400427/jibber-with-pictures


I remember those! I had one that had flowers embroidered on it. Wow, that was a step back to my childhood! I never knew what they were called. I can't even remember what I called it. I also can't remember what I had for dinner. Today. Two hours ago. :shock:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> JJ, how did you ever find this. I have never seen or heard the word jibber. In fact I don't remember wearing hats at all in the winter as a child but only the jibber. Thank you!


A topic came up on KP some time ago and someone dropped that word as being the name for what I wore all through my teens in north central Massachusetts' winters. Today, I just did a Google Images Search for it and found that. The one I had was the softest white acrylic with matching mittens; I'd bought it at the W.T.Grant department store. The mittens did _not_ keep my fingers warm. The hat did keep my ears warm. I had hair then, so the rest of my head was OK uncovered.  Never wore a scarf back then either.


----------



## bostonbean2

BBatten17 said:


> I remember those! I had one that had flowers embroidered on it. Wow, that was a step back to my childhood! I never knew what they were called. I can't even remember what I called it. I also can't remember what I had for dinner. Today. Two hours ago. :shock:


 :lol: :XD:

When I made it I asked around and there wasn't anyone that could recall. I think the pattern called it ear or head warmer.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> They told me the referral would take a week. Tuesday it will be two. I am looking up specialists myself and tomorrow I will be calling. I am not waiting on them. This is a workman's comp and don't have to wait for approval from insurance. I'm starting to understand why people get attorneys when these things happen.


Had to leave for a while and missed seeing your reply.

This is truly awful. Someone is dragging his/her feet. So wrong when you are in severe pain. I think I might have gone and sat in the office until something was done but i'm sure that would have been difficult for you in your condition.

Glad you are looking up some specialists independently. If there is no insurance problem that is the way to go. It is amazing that you live in one of the best cities in the country for medical care and they can't even get you an appointment.


----------



## LizR

JanieSue said:


> The green hat is Lauren hat from Cascade free patterns, thought I had posted the name of the hat.
> 
> Hope you are not getting tree of Finn but just had to add one more of him wearing his fruit hat. Guess he is a eggplant.


Well he's the cutest eggplant ever.


----------



## cah

Thanks to you gals, I have a HIP (hat in progress). I probably should have worked on the shrug, socks, towel, or dishcloth I already have on the needles, but you know how it is ... The hat is for my son and the pattern is called "Mr. Tom's Beanie" on Ravelry. The yarn is Drops Merino Extra Fine. Sorry about the fuzzy picture.

I will be making a few alterations to the pattern but I can't answer any questions about it. Just go ask the designer!!!  :lol:


----------



## bostonbean2

Jessica-Jean said:


> A topic came up on KP some time ago and someone dropped that word as being the name for what I wore all through my teens in north central Massachusetts' winters. Today, I just did a Google Images Search for it and found that. The one I had was the softest white acrylic with matching mittens; I'd bought it at the W.T.Grant department store. The mittens did _not_ keep my fingers warm. The hat did keep my ears warm. I had hair then, so the rest of my head was OK uncovered.  Never wore a scarf back then either.


I wore the jibber until I was about 12 and after that it was hats. They must have gone out of style because I never remember seeing one again until I saw this pattern. Same thing with scarves, I was about 12 when I first started wearing them. You are so right about the mittens, I remember getting to school with my hands frozen.


----------



## bostonbean2

cah said:


> Thanks to you gals, I have a HIP (hat in progress). I probably should have worked on the shrug, socks, towel, or dishcloth I already have on the needles, but you know how it is ... The hat is for my son and the pattern is called "Mr. Tom's Beanie" on Ravelry. The yarn is Drops Merino Extra Fine. Sorry about the fuzzy picture.
> 
> I will be making a few alterations to the pattern but I can't answer any questions about it. Just go ask the designer!!!  :lol:


Make sure you post when you finish it cah.


----------



## Chesneys

BBatten17 said:


> I remember those! I had one that had flowers embroidered on it. Wow, that was a step back to my childhood! I never knew what they were called. I can't even remember what I called it. I also can't remember what I had for dinner. Today. Two hours ago. :shock:


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> I will be making a few alterations to the pattern but I can't answer any questions about it. Just go ask the designer!!!  :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Smarty


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> Thanks to you gals, I have a HIP (hat in progress). I probably should have worked on the shrug, socks, towel, or dishcloth I already have on the needles, but you know how it is ... The hat is for my son and the pattern is called "Mr. Tom's Beanie" on Ravelry. The yarn is Drops Merino Extra Fine. Sorry about the fuzzy picture.
> 
> I will be making a few alterations to the pattern but I can't answer any questions about it. Just go ask the designer!!!  :lol:


You nailed that one!


----------



## JanieSue

cah said:


> Thanks to you gals, I have a HIP (hat in progress). I probably should have worked on the shrug, socks, towel, or dishcloth I already have on the needles, but you know how it is ... The hat is for my son and the pattern is called "Mr. Tom's Beanie" on Ravelry. The yarn is Drops Merino Extra Fine. Sorry about the fuzzy picture.
> 
> I will be making a few alterations to the pattern but I can't answer any questions about it. Just go ask the designer!!!  :lol:


Your hat is going to be really nice, I love the color you have chosen.


----------



## BoogieCat

cah said:


> Thanks to you gals, I have a HIP (hat in progress). I probably should have worked on the shrug, socks, towel, or dishcloth I already have on the needles, but you know how it is ... The hat is for my son and the pattern is called "Mr. Tom's Beanie" on Ravelry. The yarn is Drops Merino Extra Fine. Sorry about the fuzzy picture.
> 
> I will be making a few alterations to the pattern but I can't answer any questions about it. Just go ask the designer!!!  :lol:


That's going to be a good looking hat, I really like that color.
Here's my HIP


----------



## JanieSue

loriadams said:


> That's going to be a good looking hat, I really like that color.
> Here's my HIP


I love it, awesome color also.


----------



## mopgenorth

loriadams said:


> That's going to be a good looking hat, I really like that color.
> Here's my HIP


Lori - is that "Christian's Hat"??? I've been meaning to make that one and the matching scarf but of course I haven't yet. I'm counting on my good intentions for a little wiggle room into heaven - (otherwise I'm probably screwed...not to mention damned to the eternal flames forever)...

Here are the links in case you don't know what I'm talking about...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-scarf


----------



## valmac

Jessica-Jean, all your hats are great - you must have quite a collection!


----------



## valmac

bostonbean2 said:


> Since I have to take these out soon anyway I thought I would let them march in the parade.


Thanks for sharing, great work Bean.


----------



## BBatten17

loriadams said:


> That's going to be a good looking hat, I really like that color.
> Here's my HIP


Lorie, that's really cool, I love the pattern, and the color.


----------



## valmac

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


Still can't look at them without laughing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

valmac said:


> Jessica-Jean, all your hats are great - you must have quite a collection!


Thank you. I do, and - because I have very few hairs remaining on my scalp - I rotate the light weight ones indoors all fall, winter, and spring. I don't care if whoever's at the front door thinks I'm crazy to wear a hat inside. With a warm head, I don't get chilled.


----------



## valmac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, and all the adults around her are going to need to govern their filthy minds!!!


I just hope I don't bump into some kid wearing one, don't think I could contain myself - I just had another laugh looking at Kath's pics again, on this thread!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

mopgenorth said:


> ... Here are the links in case you don't know what I'm talking about...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-scarf


I didn't know what you were talking about, but now I have yet another variation to use for the top of a future 1898 Hat, and a reversible scarf to go with it. Thank you!


----------



## valmac

bostonbean2 said:


> Here are some more felted berets, two other hats and a crocheted head warmer. I am not sure that is what they call them. I had one as a child but it tied under the chin.


All lovely!


----------



## mopgenorth

Jessica-Jean said:


> I didn't know what you were talking about, but now I have yet another variation to use for the top of a future 1898 Hat, and a reversible scarf to go with it. Thank you!


welcome! my pleasure to help promote the cause!


----------



## valmac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you. I do, and - because I have very few hairs remaining on my scalp - I rotate the light weight ones indoors all fall, winter, and spring. I don't care if whoever's at the front door thinks I'm crazy to wear a hat inside. With a warm head, I don't get chilled.


And mitts too if your hands are cold - who cares what anyone thinks!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

valmac said:


> And mitts too if your hands are cold - who cares what anyone thinks!!


I never much did, and - pushing 70 - I certainly don't now.


----------



## bostonbean2

valmac said:


> Thanks for sharing, great work Bean.


Thank you val.


----------



## bostonbean2

valmac said:


> I just hope I don't bump into some kid wearing one, don't think I could contain myself - I just had another laugh looking at Kath's pics again, on this thread!


 :lol: :XD: :lol: Me too.


----------



## glnwhi

Great hats


----------



## fortunate1

Love all the hard! You all are amazing knitters!
I want that hat thingy that you can use as a cowl..going in reverse order to find it...


----------



## mopgenorth

oops - F1 - sent you a PM


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

A more beautiful and varied display of hats has never been seen! So much time and talent has been showcased here.
I can't compete, but I did make one hat. The picture I can find is a collage.

Edited to say, she was all mismatched in that one picture because my mom wanted one like that - go figure


----------



## kazzza

Lovely work everyone , thanks for sharing.. . it has been so good seeing everyone's "happy hats".


----------



## mopgenorth

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> A more beautiful and varied display of hats has never been seen! So much time and talent has been showcased here.
> I can't compete, but I did make one hat. The picture I can find is a collage.
> 
> Edited to say, she was all mismatched in that one picture because my mom wanted one like that - go figure


so stinkin cute!!! Adorable!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


bostonbean2 said:


> Here are some more felted berets, two other hats and a crocheted head warmer. I am not sure that is what they call them. I had one as a child but it tied under the chin.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Like it - nice pattern and colour! 


loriadams said:


> That's going to be a good looking hat, I really like that color.
> Here's my HIP


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Sweet! 


Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> A more beautiful and varied display of hats has never been seen! So much time and talent has been showcased here.
> I can't compete, but I did make one hat. The picture I can find is a collage.
> 
> Edited to say, she was all mismatched in that one picture because my mom wanted one like that - go figure


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Seen this pattern a few times - always love it - but the colours you've chosen are beautiful! 


judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


----------



## mopgenorth

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


it looks wonderful!


----------



## chrisjac

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> A more beautiful and varied display of hats has never been seen! So much time and talent has been showcased here.
> I can't compete, but I did make one hat. The picture I can find is a collage.
> 
> Edited to say, she was all mismatched in that one picture because my mom wanted one like that - go figure


Ohhhh! Look at that little beauty!


----------



## Katsch

Bean your berets are fabulous.


----------



## Katsch

Chesneys said:


> Well, of course she did! Dick-son looks great, now that he has been - ahem - fixed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch

valmac said:


> I just hope I don't bump into some kid wearing one, don't think I could contain myself - I just had another laugh looking at Kath's pics again, on this thread!


 :XD: I just had to


----------



## Katsch

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


Beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## maggie20736

Crown for my DD.


----------



## chrisjac

maggie20736 said:


> Crown for my DD.


Good to be Queen!


----------



## BoogieCat

mopgenorth said:


> Lori - is that "Christian's Hat"??? I've been meaning to make that one and the matching scarf but of course I haven't yet. I'm counting on my good intentions for a little wiggle room into heaven - (otherwise I'm probably screwed...not to mention damned to the eternal flames forever)...
> 
> Here are the links in case you don't know what I'm talking about...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-scarf


Yes! Sorry I didn't answer sooner. I have both downloaded to my tablet.


----------



## chrisjac

loriadams said:


> Yes! Sorry I didn't answer sooner. I have both downloaded to my tablet.


One of my laptops died yesterday. I need to find a "tablet"!


----------



## BoogieCat

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


This is so cute!


----------



## BoogieCat

chrisjac said:


> One of my laptops died yesterday. I need to find a "tablet"!


This would be a good time to get one - surely they will be on sale for the holidays. Mine is a Samsung Galaxy. It sure is handy.


----------



## Aunty M

What a myriad of styles of hats posted on this topic. All beautiful, too.


----------



## chrisjac

loriadams said:


> This would be a good time to get one - surely they will be on sale for the holidays. Mine is a Samsung Galaxy. It sure is handy.


Thanks Lori.


----------



## bostonbean2

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> A more beautiful and varied display of hats has never been seen! So much time and talent has been showcased here.
> I can't compete, but I did make one hat. The picture I can find is a collage.
> 
> Edited to say, she was all mismatched in that one picture because my mom wanted one like that - go figure


Adorable and so sweet.


----------



## bostonbean2

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


Very, very nice.


----------



## bostonbean2

Katsch said:


> Bean your berets are fabulous.


Thank you.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you.


Bean, do you have the basic pattern for your lovely berets?


----------



## valmac

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


Good job Judy - I love this pattern, another one on my 'to do' list! Some knitters on KP block their hats on balloons, seems to work well.


----------



## valmac

chrisjac said:


> One of my laptops died yesterday. I need to find a "tablet"!


If you can manage it, buy an iPad, you won't be sorry!


----------



## judypfennemore

valmac said:


> Good job Judy - I love this pattern, another one on my 'to do' list! Some knitters on KP block their hats on balloons, seems to work well.


Thank you! I've been given some inspired ideas, what a creative group - balloons, bowls, butternut, and various squash types. I like the squash idea as I guess a few pins, if necessary, could be sqwished into the squash to pull the beanie into shape.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Bean, do you have the basic pattern for your lovely berets?


I would have to hunt for it. I will try and have it in the next day or so. I have to start calling some orthopedic drs.


----------



## cindye6556

bostonbean2 said:


> I would have to hunt for it. I will try and have it in the next day or so. I have to start calling some orthopedic drs.


Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## chrisjac

valmac said:


> If you can manage it, buy an iPad, you won't be sorry!


Going shopping!


----------



## Lostie

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


Snap! I have a baa-ble hat on my needles. No modelling head as others use, but the dog's toy ball that is too big and heavy for him might do :thumbup:


----------



## valmac

bostonbean2 said:


> I would have to hunt for it. I will try and have it in the next day or so. I have to start calling some orthopedic drs.


Hope that goes better for you.


----------



## B4

It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


----------



## chrisjac

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


What an incredible collection! where have you been?


----------



## JanieSue

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


Beautiful, I have this one on my do list for my GS.

I like to use a bowl for blocking more than the heads especially for children hats. Keeps them from getting stretch.


----------



## JanieSue

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


OH, Wow, they are all gorgeous and love how you have them displayed. The black & white one caught my eye. Hope you can share pattern source for it.


----------



## mopgenorth

valmac said:


> If you can manage it, buy an iPad, you won't be sorry!


and if you can't manage, I picked up several Kindle 7" Fire tablets for $49 each - one for me and a couple for gifts - see their website...although so far I haven't tried to use it for anything other than my prime TV and movies and of course for reading. Not sure how it compares to the iPad.


----------



## judypfennemore

Lostie said:


> Snap! I have a baa-ble hat on my needles. No modelling head as others use, but the dog's toy ball that is too big and heavy for him might do :thumbup:


Thoroughly enjoyed knitting mine Lostie. I'm not sure that I would knit as much ribbing next time though..... Please share once you're done.


----------



## judypfennemore

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Wow oh wow oh WOW!!!! 57 pages and counting.....


----------



## bostonbean2

cindye6556 said:


> Good luck, and please keep us posted.


I have an appointment on December 7th. I am happy to have an appointment but disappointed I have to wait. Everyone has told me there is a long wait time for specialists. They were obviously right.


----------



## cindye6556

bostonbean2 said:


> I have an appointment on December 7th. I am happy to have an appointment but disappointed I have to wait. Everyone has told me there is a long wait time for specialists. They were obviously right.


Glad you got one, just sorry you have to wait. Too bad your doctor didn't jump on this sooner.

It annoys me to no end how long you have to wait to see doctors. My hub's GP wants him to see immunologist and wait for him is end of December.


----------



## judypfennemore

bostonbean2 said:


> I have an appointment on December 7th. I am happy to have an appointment but disappointed I have to wait. Everyone has told me there is a long wait time for specialists. They were obviously right.


So sorry, hope you aren't in pain bean


----------



## jbandsma

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Do you have a link for the chart of the first one...the tumbling blocks? I'd appreciate pointing me in that direction.


----------



## chrisjac

judypfennemore said:


> Wow oh wow oh WOW!!!! 57 pages and counting.....


A wonderful community of knitting folk.


----------



## bostonbean2

cindye6556 said:


> Glad you got one, just sorry you have to wait. Too bad your doctor didn't jump on this sooner.
> 
> It annoys me to no end how long you have to wait to see doctors. My hub's GP wants him to see immunologist and wait for him is end of December.


I guess if your not bleeding to death and truly need emergency care you have to wait. I've been very fortunate health wise and have only needed my regular checkups. My eyes are another story. I have been told stories of getting diagnosed with cancer then having to wait six weeks or more for an appointment. I'll be honest, I didn't believe it but I am realizing it is now probably the norm.


----------



## B4

JanieSue said:


> OH, Wow, they are all gorgeous and love how you have them displayed. The black & white one caught my eye. Hope you can share pattern source for it.


Hi Janie, it is a paid pattern.. Black Pug Knits by MC Escher Hat, a fun hat to knit, I also just finished this hat, but forgot to take a picture and its already gone to a friend, I knit it in light purple with a white for the Latvian braid. City Chic Winter Hat by Caron Design team allfreeknitting.com Ruth


----------



## bostonbean2

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Gorgeous hats! Really lovely hats, thank you for sharing.


----------



## galaxycraft

B4 said:


> Hi Janie, it is a paid pattern.. Black Pug Knits by MC Escher Hat, a fun hat to knit,
> 
> I also just finished this hat, but forgot to take a picture and its already gone to a friend, I knit it in light purple with a white for the Latvian braid.
> 
> City Chic Winter Hat by Caron Design team allfreeknitting.com Ruth


Original Name - Pop of Neon Hat by Caron Design Team 
PDF Download Page - http://www.yarnspirations.com/pop-of-neon-hat.html

Just providing the original information.
As most of us know that the allfree sites can/will/are erroneous with many patterns (one example if any corrections - those corrections are Not updated on the all free sites).

I have made several of this hat as well. It is a great pattern. 

-----------------------------
Other pattern --
MC Escher Ski Hat by Andrea Rainey 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mc-escher-ski-hat
This website is no longer accessible
CDA Yarn and Fiber
cdayarnandfiber.com
(Black Pug Knits)
Website
notes

Unfortunately, in 2014 I was diagnosed with a rare form of leukemia, so the store is closed, but knit happens!


----------



## cindye6556

bostonbean2 said:


> I guess if your not bleeding to death and truly need emergency care you have to wait. I've been very fortunate health wise and have only needed my regular checkups. My eyes are another story. I have been told stories of getting diagnosed with cancer then having to wait six weeks or more for an appointment. I'll be honest, I didn't believe it but I am realizing it is now probably the norm.


I know and it's only going to to get worse. At least in our case we don't have to make 300 mile round trip to Denver in December.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Bean, do you have the basic pattern for your lovely berets?


Here you go CJ. I found this pattern a couple of years ago. It is better than the pattern I used to use, loosing it was a plus. When finished knitting it, it is smaller than others but the felting/shrinking goes faster. Half the felted berets I displayed were done with this pattern. As you can see not any different, only an easier time of felting for me.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/preyarn-beret


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Wow - favourite is the first one!


----------



## bostonbean2

judypfennemore said:


> So sorry, hope you aren't in pain bean


Oh, but I am. I am on one crutch but can't stand for very long. I've been pretty house bound except for appointments. At night it is bad, throbs like a tooth ache. It throbs during the day too but when you keep busy you get a little peace.


----------



## cah

bostonbean2 said:


> Make sure you post when you finish it cah.


Will do!


----------



## jbandsma

B4 said:


> Hi Janie, it is a paid pattern.. Black Pug Knits by MC Escher Hat, a fun hat to knit, I also just finished this hat, but forgot to take a picture and its already gone to a friend, I knit it in light purple with a white for the Latvian braid. City Chic Winter Hat by Caron Design team allfreeknitting.com Ruth


Evidently, it is no longer available.


----------



## cah

loriadams said:


> That's going to be a good looking hat, I really like that color.
> Here's my HIP


Oh rats, now I want to rip mine and restart with your pattern! This is why I don't hang out in the Picture forum. :lol: I won't do it though, I'll finish mine and start another one!


----------



## judypfennemore

bostonbean2 said:


> Oh, but I am. I am on one crutch but can't stand for very long. I've been pretty house bound except for appointments. At night it is bad, throbs like a tooth ache. It throbs during the day too but when you keep busy you get a little peace.


So sorry bean, hope you have a group of supportive friends. Cant believe you have to endure this....


----------



## cah

bostonbean2 said:


> Oh, but I am. I am on one crutch but can't stand for very long. I've been pretty house bound except for appointments. At night it is bad, throbs like a tooth ache. It throbs during the day too but when you keep busy you get a little peace.


I hope you get the appointment you need soon. I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Firstsoprano

valmac said:


> If you can manage it, buy an iPad, you won't be sorry!


That's my choice. I have an iPad and a Kindle Fire and prefer my iPad. I use the kindle mainly for reading in bed.


----------



## Firstsoprano

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


WOW! Beautiful hats.


----------



## Firstsoprano

mopgenorth said:


> and if you can't manage, I picked up several Kindle 7" Fire tablets for $49 each - one for me and a couple for gifts - see their website...although so far I haven't tried to use it for anything other than my prime TV and movies and of course for reading. Not sure how it compares to the iPad.


Not as good as the iPad. Fewer apps for one thing


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> I have an appointment on December 7th. I am happy to have an appointment but disappointed I have to wait. Everyone has told me there is a long wait time for specialists. They were obviously right.


We are lucky, we have a orthopedic hospital owned by orthopedic doctors, I am able to get in to see one of them within a day or so. Only thing they have a different Dr for each body part.


----------



## JanieSue

B4 said:


> Hi Janie, it is a paid pattern.. Black Pug Knits by MC Escher Hat, a fun hat to knit, I also just finished this hat, but forgot to take a picture and its already gone to a friend, I knit it in light purple with a white for the Latvian braid. City Chic Winter Hat by Caron Design team allfreeknitting.com Ruth


Thank you for the info, I love that hat.


----------



## LizR

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


I usually use an upside down mixing bowl (l have all sizes) or a bulbous vase.
Love your Baa-ble hat with the black sheep. Here is mine in Spring colors.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> One of my laptops died yesterday. I need to find a "tablet"!


DD surprised me with a Galaxy Tablet last Christmas and I am loving the convenience of having it.


----------



## LizR

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Lovely hats all. I especially like your Tumbling Blocks pattern in black and white. So intricate and eye catching.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Here you go CJ. I found this pattern a couple of years ago. It is better than the pattern I used to use, loosing it was a plus. When finished knitting it, it is smaller than others but the felting/shrinking goes faster. Half the felted berets I displayed were done with this pattern. As you can see not any different, only an easier time of felting for me.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/preyarn-beret


Thank you Bean! So it does fit well after felting?


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> DD surprised me with a Galaxy Tablet last Christmas and I am loving the convenience of having it.


Good advice!


----------



## cindye6556

LizR said:


> DD surprised me with a Galaxy Tablet last Christmas and I am loving the convenience of having it.


I have one as well, and use it for almost everything.


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Good advice!


You're better off with an android or an ios tablet than one of the company specific ones, like the Kindle or the Nook. With the iPad, I can get books from any of the companies because there are apps for Kindle, Nook, Kobo, etc. Can't do that on any of those individually.

There are lots more apps for the android or ios that are truly useful that won't work on the others. And a big majority of them are free or under $3.


----------



## judypfennemore

LizR said:


> I usually use an upside down mixing bowl (l have all sizes) or a bulbous vase.
> Love your Baa-ble hat with the black sheep. Here is mine in Spring colors.


High five and SNAP!! Love your colours too! Hubs comment about the sheep was that they should all have been black with just one white one....he has a quirky sense of humour.


----------



## cah

B4, I love your hats! The one that looks like a cupcake in the third picture is extra awesome. I've not seen one like that before.


----------



## trish2222

Katsch said:


> Well, my customer today bought both unicorn hats!!


Yay!!

More great hats too :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76

Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.

The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.

The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


----------



## chrisjac

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


Awesome, who says Biddies can't do Fair Isle?


----------



## LizR

cindye6556 said:


> I have one as well, and use it for almost everything.


According to my daughter the Galaxy had better reviews and was half the price of the 10.1 i-pad. 
Did you see I finally found out how to screenshot on it by stroking the heel of my hand lightly across the screen In either direction. I had tried everything else suggested without success.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Oooooh lovely! 


Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


----------



## LizR

judypfennemore said:


> High five and SNAP!! Love your colours too! Hubs comment about the sheep was that they should all have been black with just one white one....he has a quirky sense of humour.


Now that would be both quirky and eye catching. Perhaps my next one.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## judypfennemore

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


Love them both and particularly like the yarn and texture of the first one


----------



## LizR

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


Lovely hats Mercygirl.

It has been impossible time wise for me to comment on evryone's work individually so may I say congratulations to everyone who has posted their fine hats and accessories on this wonderful thread. 
Great job!


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> You're better off with an android or an ios tablet than one of the company specific ones, like the Kindle or the Nook. With the iPad, I can get books from any of the companies because there are apps for Kindle, Nook, Kobo, etc. Can't do that on any of those individually.
> 
> There are lots more apps for the android or ios that are truly useful that won't work on the others. And a big majority of them are free or under $3.


Stupid me, where do you find these androids or ios.?


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Stupid me, where do you find these androids or ios.?


My tablet is an android. Don't know about others though.

Sounds like something from out space. :shock:


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> Stupid me, where do you find these androids or ios.?


Best buy, walmart, some targets, amazon, cell phone providers....


----------



## CaroleD53

Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Stupid me, where do you find these androids or ios.?


I have a 10 inch Lenovo tablet which is 'android' - its user friendly and can do most of what i want with it. I do however prefer my black and white kindle for reading - it mimics printers ink, just cant think of the marketing jargon - love its size and lack of glare provides less stress on my eyes. Loads of tablets available online here so where you are, im sure you're drowning in them. Perhaps some favourite brands from others will help.


----------



## chrisjac

CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


Love it, love the little person! I made the same pumpkin hat for my GD!


----------



## CaroleD53

chrisjac said:


> Love it, love the little person! I made the same pumpkin hat for my GD!


The pumpkin hat grew and grew. It would have done again this year but it was too mild to need a hat at Halloween! That would have been its third season.


----------



## BoogieCat

LizR said:


> According to my daughter the Galaxy had better reviews and was half the price of the 10.1 i-pad.
> Did you see I finally found out how to screenshot on it by stroking the heel of my hand lightly across the screen In either direction. I had tried everything else suggested without success.


Liz, I tried this with my Galaxy but it didn't work. Mine is a couple or three years old - so maybe it doesn't have this capability?
Thanks


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So lovely! 


CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Stupid me, where do you find these androids or ios.?


Android and ios are the platforms tablets run on. iOS for the Apple products, Android for Samsung or other Google devices. Android is developed on a Linux base, not sure what ios is based on.


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> Android and ios are the platforms tablets run on. iOS for the Apple products, Android for Samsung or other Google devices. Android is developed on a Linux base, not sure what ios is based on.


Learning, learning,learning............


----------



## trish2222

CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


Great photos of the little rascal and great hats :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe

chrisjac said:


> Learning, learning,learning............


Google is your friend:

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413145,00.asp


----------



## chrisjac

dijewe said:


> Google is your friend:
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2413145,00.asp


Nice link, thanks.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Here's some more, your hat's are lovely!


So many wonderful hats, I wonder how many hours added up?!?
GS always requests a cartoon hat etc. so I make one most every fall. They are not pretty or sweet or even practical but he loves them! No patterns usually, just look at a picture or critter and do my best.


----------



## bostonbean2

Montana Gramma said:


> So many wonderful hats, I wonder how many hours added up?!?
> GS always requests a cartoon hat etc. so I make one most every fall. They are not pretty or sweet or even practical but he loves them! No patterns usually, just look at a picture or critter and do my best.


Your hats are adorable.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Well, with that beautiful wedding you were extra busy this year. Then you have the wedding next year. I hope you don't overextend yourself and wear yourself out.

When you get back to craft fairs some time in the future, I imagine there will be a queue of people who will have missed you and the charming items that come off your needles and hooks.



Katsch said:


> I am very tired. Sitting with my feet up and nothing on my needles or hook. It saddens me but I do not know if I will do any craft fairs next year.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I tend to use *bold* typeface a lot. Using the tags is a nice toy to have for the forum. Then sometimes I find just the right smiley and may go overboard.





valmac said:


> Guilty. Open to chastisement also.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Good Grief, Charley Brown, I didn't realize how many pages behind I have gotten here. Between hats and the attic, I may as well just read the last couple of pages. Feel as if I have hats in the belfry.

All the hats I have seen are inspirational. Both my charity groups are making hats and scarves so I had better get off the keyboard and back to my needles and crochet hook. Ciao!


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Thank you Bean! So it does fit well after felting?


Yes it does but you have to remember felting is not an exact science. There are too many variables to consider. What I did was purchase 100% wool fom Michael's or ACMoore with a 50% off coupon. Takes the bite out of trial and error and you will have them. There really is no other way and any errors along the way will make you a better felter.


----------



## CaroleD53

gr8knitwit2 said:


> So lovely!


Thanks!


----------



## CaroleD53

trish2222 said:


> Great photos of the little rascal and great hats :thumbup:


Thanks. It will soon be time to get the Santa one out, if it still fits!


----------



## bostonbean2

JanieSue said:


> We are lucky, we have a orthopedic hospital owned by orthopedic doctors, I am able to get in to see one of them within a day or so. Only thing they have a different Dr for each body part.


I did some research last night for orthopedic drs. After calling a few this morning and being frustrated with the wait time I called again inquiring about my referral. They were going to call me later today. My appointment is with a foot and ankle specialist and the dr. is asst professor of surgery. I have been checking him out.


----------



## bostonbean2

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


Great job on the fair isle.


----------



## bostonbean2

CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


Beautiful hats.

Who would of thought there could be so many different hats?

ETA: Forgot the precious wee one. Beautiful smile.


----------



## Montana Gramma

bostonbean2 said:


> Your hats are adorable.


Thankyou! 
Surely hope you get that ouch looked after soon! Good for you to research, we have to be our own health care advocates don't we!?! I always ask the Docs the hard questions, like how many times have you done this procedure and what is the success rate average and percentage. It is a fair question and if they bristle, I ask them why they feel the need to question my questions! Usually they get real and realize I am looking after número uno so I can look after everyone else. If they are still put out, I do more research!!


----------



## bostonbean2

With the Android it most often has to do with the version (OS)
They are all named after tasty treats. Some of them are Cupcake, Donut, KitKat, Jelly Bean, Marshmallow to name a few. I think Marshmallow is the latest.


----------



## Larailayda

&#128150;Lovely Ladies with Gorgeous Hats&#128150;
Am attaching a photo of mine, obviously not because it is great knitting or anything, but because you were my &#128154;Teachers&#128156;: people here had the kindness and patience to show me how to make a cap, and what an icord was, and how to sew/crochet things together. You know, until i discovered you, i had never even sewn on a button in my life&#128566; But what is even more important to me, is that you Ladies, and especially Miss Jessica Jean, taught me how each stich holds our love&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;
&#304; am grateful&#127774;&#127759;&#127774;
Xoxo, Lara


----------



## LizR

loriadams said:


> Liz, I tried this with my Galaxy but it didn't work. Mine is a couple or three years old - so maybe it doesn't have this capability?
> Thanks


Mine is newer, a year old in December. It is constantly upgrading itself.

I asked Google Voice how to screen shot on my Galaxy and a number of sites came up with several suggestions. Perhaps one of them might work on yours. My solution was not one of those suggested. Hope you find the right one. 
No business number to call with questions these days Just like Facebook, only community help in FAQ.


----------



## LizR

jbandsma said:


> Android and ios are the platforms tablets run on. iOS for the Apple products, Android for Samsung or other Google devices. Android is developed on a Linux base, not sure what ios is based on.


Thanks Judy. That helps me understand better. I was told it was an android, not why. 
:roll:


----------



## Montana Gramma

Larailayda said:


> 💖Lovely Ladies with Gorgeous Hats💖
> Am attaching a photo of mine, obviously not because it is great knitting or anything, but because you were my 💚Teachers💜: people here had the kindness and patience to show me how to make a cap, and what an icord was, and how to sew/crochet things together. You know, until i discovered you, i had never even sewn on a button in my life😶 But what is even more important to me, is that you Ladies, and especially Miss Jessica Jean, taught me how each stich holds our love💕💕💕
> İ am grateful🌞🌏🌞
> Xoxo, Lara


Oh my, my GS would love this! Great job!


----------



## LizR

Montana Gramma said:


> So many wonderful hats, I wonder how many hours added up?!?
> GS always requests a cartoon hat etc. so I make one most every fall. They are not pretty or sweet or even practical but he loves them! No patterns usually, just look at a picture or critter and do my best.


Just love your hats especially the penguin.


----------



## jbandsma

I forgot to upload this one. This was a special request from a zombie fan who fell in love with the brain hat but wanted one a little riper. It went to Germany, where it was confiscated by customs. As you can see, he finally did get it back.


----------



## bostonbean2

Larailayda said:


> 💖Lovely Ladies with Gorgeous Hats💖
> Am attaching a photo of mine, obviously not because it is great knitting or anything, but because you were my 💚Teachers💜: people here had the kindness and patience to show me how to make a cap, and what an icord was, and how to sew/crochet things together. You know, until i discovered you, i had never even sewn on a button in my life😶 But what is even more important to me, is that you Ladies, and especially Miss Jessica Jean, taught me how each stich holds our love💕💕💕
> İ am grateful🌞🌏🌞
> Xoxo, Lara


Good work Lara, thank you posting. Isn't it amazing the things we can learn from one another?


----------



## LizR

jbandsma said:


> I forgot to upload this one. This was a special request from a zombie fan who fell in love with the brain hat but wanted one a little riper. It went to Germany, where it was confiscated by customs. As you can see, he finally did get it back.


Oh my. Before I read it was the brain hat I was seeing snakes.

He wears it well.


----------



## bostonbean2

jbandsma said:


> I forgot to upload this one. This was a special request from a zombie fan who fell in love with the brain hat but wanted one a little riper. It went to Germany, where it was confiscated by customs. As you can see, he finally did get it back.


That hat would be the one to make for a neurologist or psychiatrist.


----------



## Katsch

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Beautiful B4


----------



## Larailayda

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh my, my GS would love this! Great job!


You are so sweet Montana Gramma💜🌏💚


----------



## Katsch

bostonbean2 said:


> I have an appointment on December 7th. I am happy to have an appointment but disappointed I have to wait. Everyone has told me there is a long wait time for specialists. They were obviously right.


Happy you finally have an appointment.


----------



## Larailayda

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh my, my GS would love this! Great job!


You are so sweet Montana Gramma💜🌏💚


----------



## Katsch

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


Nice Mercy!


----------



## Katsch

CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


Beautiful children and nice work!


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> That hat would be the one to make for a neurologist or psychiatrist.


Bean. So happy you finally have an appointment. Stay comfortable until then.

Love, love, love your berets. I do not look well in them myself but love them on others.

Our school uniform hat was a beret so perhaps after being forced to wear one for 6 years as a teen....beretted out maybe?


----------



## Katsch

MarilynKnits said:


> Well, with that beautiful wedding you were extra busy this year. Then you have the wedding next year. I hope you don't overextend yourself and wear yourself out.
> 
> When you get back to craft fairs some time in the future, I imagine there will be a queue of people who will have missed you and the charming items that come off your needles and hooks.


Hi Marilyn 
I felt quite sad that I made the decision yesterday but not so much today. I feel rather liberated and am thinking of who shall be the recipient of some of the knits I have left. I think someone here said it well, that everything has its time and this may be it. Shannon also mentioned that I can knit more for myself now and she is right not to mention perhaps future grands.  
Driving home today I felt happy and free.


----------



## cindye6556

loriadams said:


> Liz, I tried this with my Galaxy but it didn't work. Mine is a couple or three years old - so maybe it doesn't have this capability?
> Thanks


Mine is 1st generation, work for me.


----------



## Katsch

Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the ribbing on the inside.


----------



## Larailayda

jbandsma said:


> I forgot to upload this one. This was a special request from a zombie fan who fell in love with the brain hat but wanted one a little riper. It went to Germany, where it was confiscated by customs. As you can see, he finally did get it back.


Ohhh, i love it!!! 
Mine sort of looks like it's an offspring of that movie with Steve McQueen, The Blob, LOL😹 Think i went overboard with my icord: was too excited when i learned how to do it and it came out way too long. Some one in Customs must have been a true zombie movie fan, LOL. Those crevices are too perfect👍
Xoxo, Lara


----------



## cindye6556

MarilynKnits said:


> I tend to use *bold* typeface a lot. Using the tags is a nice toy to have for the forum. Then sometimes I find just the right smiley and may go overboard.


Cute, now can you find me a dancing Miz. Minnie? My world would be complete!


----------



## Larailayda

bostonbean2 said:


> Good work Lara, thank you posting. Isn't it amazing the things we can learn from one another?


Oh My 💖Boston Bean💕 My, it certainly is!👏🌏👏💚 
You are all in my heart💜💖💚💜💖


----------



## jbandsma

cindye6556 said:


> Cute, now can you find me a dancing Miz. Minnie? My world would be complete!


Really?


----------



## Larailayda

LizR said:


> Oh my. Before I read it was the brain hat I was seeing snakes.
> 
> He wears it well.


😹😹😹


----------



## Larailayda

bostonbean2 said:


> That hat would be the one to make for a neurologist or psychiatrist.


Wouldn't it though?👏💚👏 Jbandsmama's would be the perfect present!💜👍💚My Dear Dad is a psychiatrist, there is something i want to make for him&my Mom, just having trouble figuring it out and all.
Love, Lara


----------



## cindye6556

jbandsma said:


> Really?


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup

Thank you! Cute!


----------



## BoogieCat

Larailayda said:


> 💖Lovely Ladies with Gorgeous Hats💖
> Am attaching a photo of mine, obviously not because it is great knitting or anything, but because you were my 💚Teachers💜: people here had the kindness and patience to show me how to make a cap, and what an icord was, and how to sew/crochet things together. You know, until i discovered you, i had never even sewn on a button in my life😶 But what is even more important to me, is that you Ladies, and especially Miss Jessica Jean, taught me how each stich holds our love💕💕💕
> İ am grateful🌞🌏🌞
> Xoxo, Lara


Your hat is so cute! My daughter would love it too.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Wow! Beautiful! 


Katsch said:


> Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the ribbing on the inside.


----------



## Larailayda

loriadams said:


> Your hat is so cute! My daughter would love it too.


💖😂💖🌏


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the ribbing on the inside.


Have you tried blocking it again without the plate to see if it will shrink. I use a couple paper plates to block my tams on, that way I can fold the paper plates and not stretch the band. My only other suggestion would be to try to take part of the band off and reknit the band with a smaller needle. Hope you can get it to fit, it is real pretty.


----------



## Mercygirl76

bostonbean2 said:


> Great job on the fair isle.


Thanks, Bean!


----------



## Mercygirl76

Larailayda said:


> 💖Lovely Ladies with Gorgeous Hats💖
> Am attaching a photo of mine, obviously not because it is great knitting or anything, but because you were my 💚Teachers💜: people here had the kindness and patience to show me how to make a cap, and what an icord was, and how to sew/crochet things together. You know, until i discovered you, i had never even sewn on a button in my life😶 But what is even more important to me, is that you Ladies, and especially Miss Jessica Jean, taught me how each stich holds our love💕💕💕
> İ am grateful🌞🌏🌞
> Xoxo, Lara


Lara, I love your hat!! To me, it seems like all the colorful creative ideas are right there in our "brain" ready to burst into the world. I just love it!


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Have you tried blocking it again without the plate to see if it will shrink. I use a couple paper plates to block my tams on, that way I can fold the paper plates and not stretch the band. My only other suggestion would be to try to take part of the band off and reknit the band with a smaller needle. Hope you can get it to fit, it is real pretty.


You're my kind of knitter Janie. You know how to save the day. It's a great little hat.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Thank you for your persistence in plowing through all those pages. 
Thank you even more for posting your great collection! 
I love the display of the tiny hats!

I just have one complaint. You didn't give the names of or links to any of those first two frames of photos. That's just teasing us!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jbandsma said:


> I forgot to upload this one. This was a special request from a zombie fan who fell in love with the brain hat but wanted one a little riper. It went to Germany, where it was confiscated by customs. As you can see, he finally did get it back.


That is one wild hat! I guess all customs agents are hired from the same pool of ne'er-do-wells. Glad he got it back though. He looks like a fun guy to be around!


----------



## Katsch

JanieSue said:


> Have you tried blocking it again without the plate to see if it will shrink. I use a couple paper plates to block my tams on, that way I can fold the paper plates and not stretch the band. My only other suggestion would be to try to take part of the band off and reknit the band with a smaller needle. Hope you can get it to fit, it is real pretty.


Thanks Janie, no I have not tried to block again. I did not think that would work. I guess it would be worth a try. I thought of taking it apart but sometimes you just do not want to do that :|


----------



## Jessica-Jean

judypfennemore said:


> Proudly part of the happy hats team! My baa-ble hat is just complete and I'm nervously approaching the blocking bit .......without a modelling head which I see you all use!


Thank you for showing us it! It's gorgeous, and it's now added to an upcoming top portion of another 1898 Hat.


----------



## Larailayda

Mercygirl76 said:


> Lara, I love your hat!! To me, it seems like all the colorful creative ideas are right there in our "brain" ready to burst into the world. I just love it!


Awww, My Most Dear 💖Mercygirl💕, Such wonderfully supportive words you always have! Whenever i have read your posts, i had always gotten that very same feeling, as when i listen to 'Eye of The Tiger': go for it, give it a try, don't be afraid it is only yarn and we will help you out!

Love you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

B4 said:


> Hi Janie, it is a paid pattern.. Black Pug Knits by MC Escher Hat, a fun hat to knit, I also just finished this hat, but forgot to take a picture and its already gone to a friend, I knit it in light purple with a white for the Latvian braid. City Chic Winter Hat by Caron Design team allfreeknitting.com Ruth


Escher: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mc-escher-ski-hat
Unfortunately, the website from which the pattern _was_ available is gone.  
*Maybe B4 or one of the Ravelry members who used it might be willing to sell it.*
I'd love to make it - in the day-glow green and orange I was given on Sunday. 

Similar to the Escher Hat: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/illusion-tessellation


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> I did some research last night for orthopedic drs. After calling a few this morning and being frustrated with the wait time I called again inquiring about my referral. They were going to call me later today. My appointment is with a foot and ankle specialist and the dr. is asst professor of surgery. I have been checking him out.


 I went in to my primary care's office for blood work today and my tech was walking around in a ankle boot. She said they let her walk on her ankle for 2 months before finding a stress fracture. Makes me wonder about the doctors. 
I thought of you when I was talking with her.


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Thanks Janie, no I have not tried to block again. I did not think that would work. I guess it would be worth a try. I thought of taking it apart but sometimes you just do not want to do that :|


You could try to pick up the edge and knit it tighter but it looks like it has a lace edge. If it were mine I would try to block it again first. Depends on the fiber if it will work. I have removed the cast on edge before and knit a new edging. Takes some time but it can be done.


----------



## Mercygirl76

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


B4, your hats are simply lovely!!!!!! All of them!!! I love your fair isle hat, too!!!


----------



## JanieSue

CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


They are adorable, hats and children.


----------



## Mercygirl76

chrisjac said:


> What an incredible collection! where have you been?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> Here you go CJ. I found this pattern a couple of years ago. It is better than the pattern I used to use, loosing it was a plus. When finished knitting it, it is smaller than others but the felting/shrinking goes faster. Half the felted berets I displayed were done with this pattern. As you can see not any different, only an easier time of felting for me.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/preyarn-beret


I hadn't asked, but I thank you for that!


----------



## JanieSue

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


They are beautiful


----------



## LizR

Katsch said:


> Thanks Janie, no I have not tried to block again. I did not think that would work. I guess it would be worth a try. I thought of taking it apart but sometimes you just do not want to do that :|


Kathy have you considered opening the top and fr.ogging back a few rows. Knit a blue edge like the bottom and end up with a nice cowl/neck warmer. The neckwarmer/gaiters I make are essentially a nice stretchy hat pattern with no decreases, a few rows of rib to finish then cast off loosely. 26" should be very comfortable.


----------



## soccerballetmom

cindye6556 said:


> I have one as well, and use it for almost everything.


Same here, Samsung Galaxy Note 8.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


Only found it as a cowl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arcite-cowl

http://www.ravelry.com/people/DeborahTomasello


----------



## soccerballetmom

I've really enjoyed looking at all of the "Happy Hats" here. Here are a few of mine.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-forest-tam


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Mercygirl76 said:


> Here are a couple of hats I have knitted that I could get my hands on pictures easily.
> 
> The first is a test knit I did for a friend who is a designer. It is called the Arcite hat and can be found on Ravelry.
> 
> The other is my first attempt at fair isle. I did it a workshop here on KP with Deb Tomisello (sp?) She is no longer on KP, but is very active on Ravelry.


"Oreo Hat" at: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fair-isle-sampler-hat-2


----------



## chrisjac

soccerballetmom said:


> I've really enjoyed looking at all of the "Happy Hats" here. Here are a few of mine.


Lovely collection. So many happy babies will be wearing your wonderful hats! Nice to see you!


----------



## soccerballetmom

chrisjac said:


> Lovely collection. Nice to see you !


Thank you!


----------



## BoogieCat

soccerballetmom said:


> I've really enjoyed looking at all of the "Happy Hats" here. Here are a few of mine.


Lovely! And the baby hats are so precious!


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> Kathy have you considered opening the top and fr.ogging back a few rows. Knit a blue edge like the bottom and end up with a nice cowl/neck warmer. The neckwarmer/gaiters I make are essentially a nice stretchy hat pattern with no decreases, a few rows of rib to finish then cast off loosely. 26" should be very comfortable.


That is another idea.


----------



## bostonbean2

JanieSue said:


> I went in to my primary care's office for blood work today and my tech was walking around in a ankle boot. She said they let her walk on her ankle for 2 months before finding a stress fracture. Makes me wonder about the doctors.
> I thought of you when I was talking with her.


Not very encouraging I'm afraid but a frightening reality. I am bothered by the possibility of making it worse by the waiting. What are the alternatives?


----------



## cindye6556

bostonbean2 said:


> Not very encouraging I'm afraid but a frightening reality. I am bothered by the possibility of making it worse by the waiting. What are the alternatives?


The only one that comes to mind is E.R.

You said they called about your referral today, how long a wait for that doctor, or is it the same one you have appt with on the 7th?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Katsch said:


> Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the *ribbing* on the inside.


Ribbing? What ribbing? I see a very nice picot hemmed band of stockinette - which by its nature isn't all that elastic, not like ribbing.

Undoing it is unthinkable. Picking up stitches either along that picot-fold or on the inside at the point where it's attached, and working - using smaller needles and a bit finer yarn? decreasing as few stitches too? - an inch or so of 1x1 ribbing should pull it in some.

Someone mentioned blocking berets using paper plates, since they can be partially folded before insertion into the hat. I'd first put the paper plate(s) into a thin plastic bag, so they don't get wet from the wet beret.

The joy of blocking is that it's a chance to change the final result - at every wash. That requirement to block is also why many in today's super-busy society don't want clothes that require blocking, or do like me and wear the item unblocked. My greens beret doesn't look like a proper beret, _because_ it's never been blocked. Now that I've heard about the paper plates, I just may block it after its next wash.

I hope you find a solution to your liking. It is a lovely piece of knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Larailayda said:


> 💖Lovely Ladies with Gorgeous Hats💖
> Am attaching a photo of mine, obviously not because it is great knitting or anything, but because you were my 💚Teachers💜: people here had the kindness and patience to show me how to make a cap, and what an icord was, and how to sew/crochet things together. You know, until i discovered you, i had never even sewn on a button in my life😶 But what is even more important to me, is that you Ladies, and especially Miss Jessica Jean, taught me how each stitch holds our love💕💕💕
> İ am grateful🌞🌏🌞
> Xoxo, Lara


I thank you, but you don't need to single me out. Most of the folks on KP are very willing to help out those in need of help or encouragement. You see, we're the yarn-obsessed. We _love_ to spread our obsession/addiction, and you have greatly pleased everyone here by showing the results of the help and encouragement given.

Kudos to *you* for being a willing student and learning so very well!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> I did some research last night for orthopedic drs. After calling a few this morning and being frustrated with the wait time I called again inquiring about my referral. They were going to call me later today. My appointment is with a foot and ankle specialist and the dr. is asst professor of surgery. I have been checking him out.


At least, one might suppose him to be very knowledgeable. I wish I could offer you some magical cure! At this rate, you're still going to be hobbling about all through the holidays. Bummer!:thumbdown:


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> Not very encouraging I'm afraid but a frightening reality. I am bothered by the possibility of making it worse by the waiting. What are the alternatives?


Can't blame you for being worried. I know I would be. Considering it's an injury to a weight bearing area i'm still surprised at the length of time they are taking. 
My 44 year old son called a couple of days ago. Vision in one eye blurry, so bad he couldn't see out of it. According to the eye surgeon he saw that day it is a fast growing cataract. He is scheduled for surgery Dec. 19 at Mass Eye and Ear. It will be a long 3 weeks.


----------



## bostonbean2

soccerballetmom said:


> I've really enjoyed looking at all of the "Happy Hats" here. Here are a few of mine.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-forest-tam


Great hats, some never before seen by me.


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> Not very encouraging I'm afraid but a frightening reality. I am bothered by the possibility of making it worse by the waiting. What are the alternatives?


Not much you can do until you know for sure what is wrong but from the pain you are having it sounds like a fracture.


----------



## bostonbean2

cindye6556 said:


> The only one that comes to mind is E.R.
> 
> You said they called about your referral today, how long a wait for that doctor, or is it the same one you have appt with on the 7th?


I was thinking ER but they may do the same and set me up with an appointment same as I am getting. I made some phone calls this morning and there was a wait and had to wait weeks. I got frustrated and called my drs.office about my referral. They told me they were going to call me later today. So I took the app. on the 7th. At least they have my xrays and will not have to do that again. They did say I would probably need an MRI. I just hope I don't have to wait another 3 weeks after that.


----------



## cindye6556

LizR said:


> Can't blame you for being worried. I know I would be. Considering it's an injury to a weight bearing area i'm still surprised at the length of time they are taking.
> My 44 year old son called a couple of days ago. Vision in one eye blurry, so bad he couldn't see out of it. According to the eye surgeon he saw that day it is a fast growing cataract. He is scheduled for surgery Dec. 19 at Mass Eye and Ear. It will be a long 3 weeks.


Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## B4

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for your persistence in plowing through all those pages.
> Thank you even more for posting your great collection!
> I love the display of the tiny hats!
> 
> I just have one complaint. You didn't give the names of or links to any of those first two frames of photos. That's just teasing us!


so sorry Jessica Jean, the first one is the Escher hat which is unavailable now, go figure eh! then I said to check out the City chic Winter hat, from allfreeknitting.com, I loved that one. the second picture is called a sidewinder slouchy beanie by Johnny Vasquez, the black and white done
with walmart yarn bigger then the yellow and black one done with berroco yarn, (much nicer) the red one with the black strip is called LA Winter hat, just type it in and it will come up (green hat, a nice rib hat.
my post on page 57, WHEW, Ruth and now were up to page 67, I'll never get anything done.


----------



## cindye6556

bostonbean2 said:


> I was thinking ER but they may do the same and set me up with an appointment same as I am getting. I made some phone calls this morning and there was a wait and had to wait weeks. I got frustrated and called my drs.office about my referral. They told me they were going to call me later today. So I took the app. on the 7th. At least they have my xrays and will not have to do that again. They did say I would probably need an MRI. I just hope I don't have to wait another 3 weeks after that.


I am so sorry. I know you're hurting and doing anything requiring walking or standing almost impossible. I don't know how you've made it this long.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> Can't blame you for being worried. I know I would be. Considering it's an injury to a weight bearing area i'm still surprised at the length of time they are taking.
> My 44 year old son called a couple of days ago. Vision in one eye blurry, so bad he couldn't see out of it. According to the eye surgeon he saw that day it is a fast growing cataract. He is scheduled for surgery Dec. 19 at Mass Eye and Ear. It will be a long 3 weeks.


I didn't realize people that young get cateracts. He couldn't be in a better hospital. Wishing him well Liz.


----------



## bostonbean2

cindye6556 said:


> I am so sorry. I know you're hurting and doing anything requiring walking or standing almost impossible. I don't know how you've made it this long.


I almost lost it today while making the phone calls. I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask if they should have a cancellation if they can slide me in.


----------



## fortunate1

Bean..call ER, tell them your problem, and pain level. Ask if there is a doctor on call in case it needs repair. You can ask for information. Often there is an orthopedic on call. At least try. Also MRI's often at the hospital..and read quickly. If you need aa referral, ER does get faster attention!

Just a thought.


----------



## MarilynKnits

When my DH had to have surgery for spinal stenosis and interviewed the doctor our primary recommended, he asked the doc to hold his hands out straight in front of him. D looked, said "Okay, your hands don't shake. Let's make our appointment."



Montana Gramma said:


> Thankyou!
> Surely hope you get that ouch looked after soon! Good for you to research, we have to be our own health care advocates don't we!?! I always ask the Docs the hard questions, like how many times have you done this procedure and what is the success rate average and percentage. It is a fair question and if they bristle, I ask them why they feel the need to question my questions! Usually they get real and realize I am looking after número uno so I can look after everyone else. If they are still put out, I do more research!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

B4 said:


> so sorry Jessica Jean, the first one is the Escher hat which is unavailable now, go figure eh! then I said to check out the City chic Winter hat, from allfreeknitting.com, I loved that one. the second picture is called a sidewinder slouchy beanie by Johnny Vasquez, the black and white done
> with walmart yarn bigger then the yellow and black one done with berroco yarn, (much nicer) the red one with the black strip is called LA Winter hat, just type it in and it will come up (green hat, a nice rib hat.
> my post on page 57, WHEW, Ruth and now were up to page 67, I'll never get anything done.


Thank you very much!
Sidewinders - _great_ for practicing short rows and using your dusty straight needles:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sidewinder-free
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sidewinder-slouchy-beanie

Couldn't find the LA Winter Hat; google insists I'm asking about sport teams!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I think I read every post. I think I saw every hat. I'm blown away by all the beautiful hats! My to-do list has been greatly lengthened! Thank you each and every one!


----------



## cindye6556

fortunate1 said:


> Bean..call ER, tell them your problem, and pain level. Ask if there is a doctor on call in case it needs repair. You can ask for information. Often there is an orthopedic on call. At least try. Also MRI's often at the hospital..and read quickly. If you need aa referral, ER does get faster attention!
> 
> Just a thought.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> I almost lost it today while making the phone calls. I'm going to call them tomorrow and ask if they should have a cancellation if they can slide me in.


If you go to the ER they might give you a walking boot and something for pain. I took extra strength Tylenol for my broken shoulder because I can't tolerate the strong pain pills. It helped a lot.


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you very much!
> Sidewinders - _great_ for practicing short rows and using your dusty straight needles:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sidewinder-free
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sidewinder-slouchy-beanie
> 
> Couldn't find the LA Winter Hat; google insists I'm asking about sport teams!!


Don't you love all the sports team hats that pop up when you google La Winter hat?


----------



## JanieSue

Jessica-Jean said:


> I think I read every post. I think I saw every hat. I'm blown away by all the beautiful hats! My to-do list has been greatly lengthened! Thank you each and every one!


Mine has increased also and I really don't need anymore hats but there are a couple that I can't resist.


----------



## fortunate1

I need a little advise.

Seems I finally made the princesses DNR..should I be proud? Or terribly sad?

On one hand, I am now free to chatter at her without her neurotic behavior..on the other hand..I may have to work harder to flip her switch..oh bother!


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> Mine has increased also and I really don't need anymore hats but there are a couple that I can't resist.


Stash busting time!


----------



## bostonbean2

fortunate1 said:


> Bean..call ER, tell them your problem, and pain level. Ask if there is a doctor on call in case it needs repair. You can ask for information. Often there is an orthopedic on call. At least try. Also MRI's often at the hospital..and read quickly. If you need aa referral, ER does get faster attention!
> 
> Just a thought.


I'm mad at myself for not going to ER weeks ago. I could call and ask. Just don't want to go and end up doing what I have already done. They aren't sending me to an orthopedic but to a foot and ankle specialist and surgeon. The Dr. felt the orthopedic was too general and needed someone who specialized in the foot and ankle.


----------



## bostonbean2

JanieSue said:


> If you go to the ER they might give you a walking boot and something for pain. I took extra strength Tylenol for my broken shoulder because I can't tolerate the strong pain pills. It helped a lot.


I have a hard shoe, don't know if a boot would be better.


----------



## JanieSue

fortunate1 said:


> I need a little advise.
> 
> Seems I finally made the princesses DNR..should I be proud? Or terribly sad?
> 
> On one hand, I am now free to chatter at her without her neurotic behavior..on the other hand..I may have to work harder to flip her switch..oh bother!


I would be proud but doubt that she can refrain from replying. Maybe a day or so.


----------



## chrisjac

fortunate1 said:


> I need a little advise.
> 
> Seems I finally made the princesses DNR..should I be proud? Or terribly sad?
> 
> On one hand, I am now free to chatter at her without her neurotic behavior..on the other hand..I may have to work harder to flip her switch..oh bother!


How did you accomplish that? I would love to know.


----------



## Bobglory

Katsch said:


> Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the ribbing on the inside.


What about picking up stitches on the inside above where the picot band starts. Figure out how many you need to decrease to get from 26" to 21".

Knit one round. Decrease a quarter of those stitches evenly the next round, knit the third, decrease another quarter on the fourth etc until you have four decrease rounds, then bind off loosely.

The new band shouldn't show, but it might take up the slack enough to salvage this gorgeous hat.

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> What about picking up stitches on the inside above where the picot band starts. Figure out how many you need to decrease to get from 26" to 21".
> 
> Knit one round. Decrease a quarter of those stitches evenly the next round, knit the third, decrease another quarter on the fourth etc until you have four decrease rounds, then bind off loosely.
> 
> The new band shouldn't show, but it might take up the slack enough to salvage this gorgeous hat.
> 
> Gigi


That is a creative possibility! I like it!


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> I have a hard shoe, don't know if a boot would be better.


The walking boot is like a cast and will keep the ankle straight. I had a compression fracture about 10yrs ago and my orthopedic Dr gave me a choice of the walking boot or cast. I chose the walking boot because I could take it off to shower. My ankle didn't hurt with it on.


----------



## Bobglory

fortunate1 said:


> I need a little advise.
> 
> Seems I finally made the princesses DNR..should I be proud? Or terribly sad?
> 
> On one hand, I am now free to chatter at her without her neurotic behavior..on the other hand..I may have to work harder to flip her switch..oh bother!


I vote celebrate.... Moscato?

Gigi


----------



## Katsch

Bobglory said:


> What about picking up stitches on the inside above where the picot band starts. Figure out how many you need to decrease to get from 26" to 21".
> 
> Knit one round. Decrease a quarter of those stitches evenly the next round, knit the third, decrease another quarter on the fourth etc until you have four decrease rounds, then bind off loosely.
> 
> The new band shouldn't show, but it might take up the slack enough to salvage this gorgeous hat.
> 
> Gigi


I like this idea, thanks.


----------



## bostonbean2

JanieSue said:


> The walking boot is like a cast and will keep the ankle straight. I had a compression fracture about 10yrs ago and my orthopedic Dr gave me a choice of the walking boot or cast. I chose the walking boot because I could take it off to shower. My ankle didn't hurt with it on.


Thank you for that info. I don't like pain meds either.


----------



## Chesneys

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Wow! Looks like you know something about making hats! 

That black and white one is knockout.

:thumbup:


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> I have a hard shoe, don't know if a boot would be better.


I should have come into Boston and dragged you to the ER at Mass General or Brighams. In my opinion the best hospitals in the city. How many weeks has it been now? Unless you really, really love your doctor I would be looking for a different one in near future.

Yes, definitely get on the cancellation list and call each day to check. That's what our dermatologist's office tells us to do.


----------



## chrisjac

Chesneys said:


> Wow! Looks like you know something about making hats!
> 
> That black and white one is knockout.
> 
> :thumbup:


 We've discovered a treasure!


----------



## fortunate1

I think I did it by being on Greenville.. Or..trying to be a voice in the darkness..or..heck.. Who cares! 

OK..proud biddie..celebrate.. Gigi..you may drink the wine...I don't drink..but I will have a Sweet Ice Tea!!!


----------



## Bobglory

bostonbean2 said:


> I'm mad at myself for not going to ER weeks ago. I could call and ask. Just don't want to go and end up doing what I have already done. They aren't sending me to an orthopedic but to a foot and ankle specialist and surgeon. The Dr. felt the orthopedic was too general and needed someone who specialized in the foot and ankle.


Bean, there is no way this doesn't suck. I would call and ask. Anything that gets you mri'd, healing and out of pain faster is worth a try.

Gigi


----------



## JanieSue

bostonbean2 said:


> Thank you for that info. I don't like pain meds either.


Hope you get some help soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bobglory

bostonbean2 said:


> I have a hard shoe, don't know if a boot would be better.


I am thinking it would be, from a pressure standpoint. I had the shoe for a bad foot and ankle sprain. It did squat to support the sore joints.

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Katsch said:


> I like this idea, thanks.


You're very welcome Kathy.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> I should have come into Boston and dragged you to the ER at Mass General or Brighams. In my opinion the best hospitals in the city. How many weeks has it been now? Unless you really, really love your doctor I would be looking for a different one in near future.
> 
> Yes, definitely get on the cancellation list and call each day to check. That's what our dermatologist's office tells us to do.


I love MGH but I hate their ER. Hate it. I avoid it at all costs. It happened on 10/21, been a month now and feels more like three.


----------



## Katsch

fortunate1 said:


> I think I did it by being on Greenville.. Or..trying to be a voice in the darkness..or..heck.. Who cares!
> 
> OK..proud biddie..celebrate.. Gigi..you may drink the wine...I don't drink..but I will have a Sweet Ice Tea!!!


Hey there girlfriend 
Hope all is well


----------



## bostonbean2

Bobglory said:


> I am thinking it would be, from a pressure standpoint. I had the shoe for a bad foot and ankle sprain. It did squat to support the sore joints.
> 
> Gigi


I think that is why it hurts so much at night. The little hobbling I do isn't helping it. It has been the most painful when I've had to do the most walking.


----------



## chrisjac

fortunate1 said:


> I think I did it by being on Greenville.. Or..trying to be a voice in the darkness..or..heck.. Who cares!
> 
> OK..proud biddie..celebrate.. Gigi..you may drink the wine...I don't drink..but I will have a Sweet Ice Tea!!!


Oh well, I was hoping for that DNR status for myself,avoiding those surprise visits.


----------



## Chesneys

bostonbean2 said:


> I did some research last night for orthopedic drs. After calling a few this morning and being frustrated with the wait time I called again inquiring about my referral. They were going to call me later today. My appointment is with a foot and ankle specialist and the dr. is asst professor of surgery. I have been checking him out.


Bean, in L.A. there is an orthopedic specialty clinic that takes care of the professional football team, and other sports as well. They have a fantastic reputation, and are experienced with every kind of break and wrench known to sporting. If you have a clinic like that in your area, I would check them out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> I'm mad at myself for not going to ER weeks ago. I could call and ask. Just don't want to go and end up doing what I have already done. They aren't sending me to an orthopedic but to a foot and ankle specialist and surgeon. The *Dr. felt the orthopedic was too general and needed someone who specialized in the foot and ankle.*


Well, that seems reasonable. What's unreasonable is that you are forced to suffer all this length of time! Were it I, I'd take some knitting - a _lot_ of knitting - and park myself in the E.R. - if possible, in one of their wheelchairs - until such time as they could get someone to see to me. Since no visible injuries - like blood trailing behind - it might mean waiting a long, _long_ time; that's what all those knitting projects are for - to knit and to use as pillows for catnaps while waiting.

Winter's oncoming. That means more patients with injured limbs from falls on icy surfaces and even longer wait times.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Don't you love all the sports team hats that pop up when you google La Winter hat?


No! Since the Dodgers abandoned Brooklyn, I have no interest in sport teams.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-winters-hat


----------



## Jessica-Jean

fortunate1 said:


> I need a little advise.
> 
> Seems I finally made the princesses DNR..should I be proud? Or terribly sad?
> 
> On one hand, I am now free to chatter at her without her neurotic behavior..on the other hand..I may have to work harder to flip her switch..oh bother!


Leave others, newer to the experience, be the ones to flip switches. You've got better things to do with your time!


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> No! Since the Dodgers abandoned Brooklyn, I have no interest in sport teams.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/la-winters-hat


Not quite what I was referring to, but what the hey.


----------



## Chesneys

cindye6556 said:


> :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup
> 
> Thank you! Cute!


You do realize she found that in five minutes?  I'm impressed!


----------



## Chesneys

jbandsma said:


> I forgot to upload this one. This was a special request from a zombie fan who fell in love with the brain hat but wanted one a little riper. It went to Germany, where it was confiscated by customs. As you can see, he finally did get it back.


Confiscated? A knit hat?


----------



## Artbarn

bostonbean2 said:


> JJ, how did you ever find this. I have never seen or heard the word jibber. In fact I don't remember wearing hats at all in the winter as a child but only the jibber. Thank you!


My grandmother made these for my sister and me, but I can't remember what they were called. I've never heard the word jibber, though. Bean, I was wondering if you knew the word, since we both were in the Boston area.

I haven't seen this style hat since my childhood. Thanks for the memory, JJ!


----------



## fortunate1

Katsch said:


> Hey there girlfriend
> Hope all is well


Everything is great! See you sold your ummm..unicorns. How was the rest of your sales..got enough to buy a coca cola?


----------



## BoogieCat

Christian's Hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat 
done!


----------



## Chesneys

bostonbean2 said:


> I'm mad at myself for not going to ER weeks ago. I could call and ask. Just don't want to go and end up doing what I have already done. They aren't sending me to an orthopedic but to a foot and ankle specialist and surgeon. The Dr. felt the orthopedic was too general and needed someone who specialized in the foot and ankle.


That makes sense to me, Bean. Obviously he is suspicious of something difficult.

In the interim, I just remembered my dentist had me take 2 extra strength tyonal and two 200 mg. Advil together for a bad jaw infection. I only took one of each, together, and was astounded when it worked better than Vicodin which is usually effective for me. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> How did you accomplish that? I would love to know.


Oh piffle. All that is happening there is the comments in the Attic about dropping it are being read and so it is being turned around to be her idea. Let's not do this on this thread, maybe?


----------



## LizR

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


Really nice Lori. I love the stitch pattern.


----------



## chrisjac

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


Love the hat, Lori! I made the scarf for my son and love the stitch.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


OH I really like that too!

Chris...thanks for pointing out that there's a scarf pattern too...looks like it would be a great set.


----------



## dijewe

So many cool hats and 70 pages of expert biddies !


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> OH I really like that too!
> 
> Chris...thanks for pointing out that there's a scarf pattern too...looks like it would be a great set.


It's a nice change from K2,P2 scarves I've made. Lori's hat is wonderful.


----------



## Chesneys

Somebody tell me how to do a post and add a picture to it? I don't think the quick reply box is going to do it.

Edit: OK, I am going to try to do it this way until someone has time to give me instructions.

Finally got the cupcake hat for my DIL done. If I can get all three pics on, the one without the cherry is to show the closure suggested on the spiral hat thread, with a modification. As I said, the mannequin is too small for a 23" hat, but it is all I have right now.


----------



## valmac

B4 said:


> It has taken me hours to go through all these 57 pages. Beautiful hats, all of them, thank you for sharing. here are some of mine mine.


Beautiful!


----------



## valmac

chrisjac said:


> Stupid me, where do you find these androids or ios.?


Galaxy tablet is an android, iPad is an Apple product (iOS)
I've played around with android tablets, had an iPad since they first appeared and am completely enamoured - now using iPad Air2. It's a powerful tool and I'm still learning new things about it (e.g. How to 'open in new tab' LOL)


----------



## valmac

CaroleD53 said:


> Here's just a few hats I've done over the last couple of years. I'm sure there are more as I tend to do one to use up the yarn after I finish a baby garment.


They're all adorable!


----------



## valmac

bostonbean2 said:


> I did some research last night for orthopedic drs. After calling a few this morning and being frustrated with the wait time I called again inquiring about my referral. They were going to call me later today. My appointment is with a foot and ankle specialist and the dr. is asst professor of surgery. I have been checking him out.


Sounds like the right guy for the job. Hope the wait isn't too onerous.


----------



## valmac

Katsch said:


> Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the ribbing on the inside.


Find somebody with a big head!! I hate reworking/altering stuff, so that's what I would do - lazy biddy!!


----------



## valmac

jbandsma said:


> Really?


Good job!!


----------



## valmac

bostonbean2 said:


> I didn't realize people that young get cateracts. He couldn't be in a better hospital. Wishing him well Liz.


Youngest cataract patient I saw was 14


----------



## valmac

fortunate1 said:


> I need a little advise.
> 
> Seems I finally made the princesses DNR..should I be proud? Or terribly sad?
> 
> On one hand, I am now free to chatter at her without her neurotic behavior..on the other hand..I may have to work harder to flip her switch..oh bother!


Keep chatting, DNR won't last - she just can't resist!


----------



## Artbarn

bostonbean2 said:


> I have an appointment on December 7th. I am happy to have an appointment but disappointed I have to wait. Everyone has told me there is a long wait time for specialists. They were obviously right.


That is just too darn long. If the original doctor had sent you to a specialist right away, you would have seen one by now.


----------



## Artbarn

Well, I've finally arrived at the end (at least for the moment) of the Happy Hats. I was 35 pages behind! I couldn't begin to name the posters and beautiful hats that they knitted. So, I'll just say that this is one of the most fun threads I've ever read on KP, full of beautiful, funky, creative, and colorful Happy Hats! Oh, and I don't want to forget all the adorable babies, kids, husbands, and knitters who modeled them.


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> Well, I've finally arrived at the end (at least for the moment) of the Happy Hats. I was 35 pages behind! I couldn't begin to name the posters and beautiful hats that they knitted. So, I'll just say that this is one of the most fun threads I've ever read on KP, full of beautiful, funky, creative, and colorful Happy Hats! Oh, and I don't want to forget all the adorable babies, kids, husbands, and knitters who modeled them.


Well, you made it! thank you for your kind words! Would love to see your hats! Stay a while and enjoy.
Christine


----------



## BBatten17

Katsch said:


> Okay friends, I need some advice with this hat. I knit this hat a couple of winters ago and when I blocked on a dinner plate it came out way too big. My head measures 21" and this hat measures 26". I threw it in a drawer and this thread may me think of it. Any suggestions on what to do with it? I thought of running some elastic thread threw the ribbing on the inside.


You could see a doctor about getting a cranium augmentation. :lol: :XD:


----------



## BBatten17

Chesneys said:


> Somebody tell me how to do a post and add a picture to it? I don't think the quick reply box is going to do it.
> 
> Edit: OK, I am going to try to do it this way until someone has time to give me instructions.
> 
> Finally got the cupcake hat for my DIL done. If I can get all three pics on, the one without the cherry is to show the closure suggested on the spiral hat thread, with a modification. As I said, the mannequin is too small for a 23" hat, but it is all I have right now.


That's adorable! What a "sweet" hat!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

The talent keeps rolling!
I saw where a couple of you quoted me, thanks 
I can't even choose a favorite, but the owl, unicorn, and cupcake hats are too stinking cute!


----------



## judypfennemore

jbandsma said:


> Really?


But it needs a skillet Judy!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Gimme, gimme, gimme that heart beret!!! It's gorgeous! Love all the others, too! 


soccerballetmom said:


> I've really enjoyed looking at all of the "Happy Hats" here. Here are a few of mine.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-forest-tam


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Neat! 


loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


----------



## judypfennemore

fortunate1 said:


> I think I did it by being on Greenville.. Or..trying to be a voice in the darkness..or..heck.. Who cares!
> 
> OK..proud biddie..celebrate.. Gigi..you may drink the wine...I don't drink..but I will have a Sweet Ice Tea!!!


Whoops careful now fortunate, are crazy pills and Sweet Ice Tea compatible or advised?!


----------



## cindye6556

judypfennemore said:


> Whoops careful now fortunate, are crazy pills and Sweet Ice Tea compatible or advised?!


Yes, it's the offical drink of the south.


----------



## ellioto

Mine are for our local birthing centre some new Mums forget to 
take a hat.


----------



## mopgenorth

ellioto said:


> Mine are for our local birthing centre some new Mums forget to
> take a hat.


Look at all those beautiful, happy hats!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

When I think of all the cute babies who might wear these lovely hats, it makes me feel good! 


ellioto said:


> Mine are for our local birthing centre some new Mums forget to
> take a hat.


----------



## Katsch

fortunate1 said:


> Everything is great! See you sold your ummm..unicorns. How was the rest of your sales..got enough to buy a coca cola?


Oh yeah and even to treat you to one my friend.


----------



## Katsch

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


Love this hat Lori! Nice job. I will have to start one for my Zach.


----------



## Katsch

Chesneys said:


> Somebody tell me how to do a post and add a picture to it? I don't think the quick reply box is going to do it.
> 
> Edit: OK, I am going to try to do it this way until someone has time to give me instructions.
> 
> Finally got the cupcake hat for my DIL done. If I can get all three pics on, the one without the cherry is to show the closure suggested on the spiral hat thread, with a modification. As I said, the mannequin is too small for a 23" hat, but it is all I have right now.


You did it! Such a cute hat too.


----------



## Katsch

valmac said:


> Find somebody with a big head!! I hate reworking/altering stuff, so that's what I would do - lazy biddy!!


Haha :XD:


----------



## jbandsma

Chesneys said:


> Confiscated? A knit hat?


yep. Shocked both of us.


----------



## jbandsma

valmac said:


> Youngest cataract patient I saw was 14


Asthmatic? A lot of the meds for that and COPD are related to cataracts. Add UV light and it's a perfect recipe.


----------



## chrisjac

ellioto said:


> Mine are for our local birthing centre some new Mums forget to
> take a hat.


Making a lot of happy Mums and keeping those babies warm!


----------



## Chesneys

ellioto said:


> Mine are for our local birthing centre some new Mums forget to
> take a hat.


Awww! Too cute. And a good idea too.


----------



## Chesneys

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


Love the way this hat works up on top. Very attractive hat.


----------



## LizR

Chesneys said:


> Love the way this hat works up on top. Very attractive hat.


I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn

This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


----------



## Chesneys

soccerballetmom said:


> I've really enjoyed looking at all of the "Happy Hats" here. Here are a few of mine.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/winter-forest-tam


What a nice assortment! Love the one with the hearts. The colors are so cheerful. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn
> 
> This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


So sweet Liz


----------



## Chesneys

LizR said:


> I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn
> 
> This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


The swirl looks more like frosting or ice cream to me, and it is fun to knit. Probably these hats are the most effective in baby or children's sizes, but my DIL likes anything funky and loved the pattern, so I gave it a whirl.

I bet they do sell well, that's a yummy looking little hat. Now if we can just keep the littlest ones from trying to eat it............


----------



## LizR

Chesneys said:


> The swirl looks more like frosting or ice cream to me, and it is fun to knit. Probably these hats are the most effective in baby or children's sizes, but my DIL likes anything funky and loved the pattern, so I gave it a whirl.
> 
> I bet they do sell well, that's a yummy looking little hat. Now if we can just keep the littlest ones from trying to eat it............


People who like funky hats are usually fun. Your DIL will wear the cupcake happily.

I used Caron Simply Soft for the cherry so that it would have a nice sheen.


----------



## LizR

Katsch said:


> So sweet Liz


Thank you and it's a fast knit too.

Was glad to see your customer bought both of the unicorn hats plus others. Thank you for giving us so much fun helping you 'perfect' the horns. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katsch

LizR said:


> Thank you and it's a fast knit too.
> 
> Was glad to see your customer bought both of the unicorn hats plus others. Thank you for giving us so much fun helping you 'perfect' the horns. :lol: :lol:


I thank all of you for the support given!


----------



## mopgenorth

LizR said:


> I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn
> 
> This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


so cute and well made!!! Kudos!!!


----------



## BoogieCat

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Christian's hat. 
Wouldn't you know, daughter coming in from Texas for Thanksgiving and I'm getting sick. I'm hoping it's just a cold.


----------



## mopgenorth

loriadams said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Christian's hat.
> Wouldn't you know, daughter coming in from Texas for Thanksgiving and I'm getting sick. I'm hoping it's just a cold.


you finished it! I am such a slo-mo - I need to pick up the pace.

It looks fabulous!

I hope you get to feeling better before your daughter gets here!


----------



## Lostie

I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

mopgenorth said:


> you finished it! I am such a slo-mo - I need to pick up the pace.
> 
> It looks fabulous!
> 
> I hope you get to feeling better before your daughter gets here!


Thanks, Mo. I am able to knit at work when it's slow, so that helped.


----------



## BoogieCat

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


Sooo cute! I love these hats and your colors are perfection.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


I'm a "small person"...hint hint. That's just lovely and seriously I'd wear it. Is there a pattern or did you create it?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Yummy! 


LizR said:


> I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn
> 
> This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Aw, hope you feel better soon! 


loriadams said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Christian's hat.
> Wouldn't you know, daughter coming in from Texas for Thanksgiving and I'm getting sick. I'm hoping it's just a cold.


----------



## BoogieCat

LizR said:


> I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn
> 
> This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


This is so cute! I love the cherry on top


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> I really like your idea of using the top of the swirl hat on a cupcake hat. It is so cute especially with the speckled yarn
> 
> This is my vanilla soft serve ice cream hat(baby size). Must make more as it sold on the first day it was in the showcase at our elder center. All the swirls do really well.


Yum!


----------



## Katsch

loriadams said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Christian's hat.
> Wouldn't you know, daughter coming in from Texas for Thanksgiving and I'm getting sick. I'm hoping it's just a cold.


Get some extra vitamin C


----------



## Katsch

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


Sooo cute, I need to knit this one. Love it.


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


I want this hat!!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac said:


> I want this hat!!!!


You might have to fight me for it...rubber spatulas at 10 paces!


----------



## bostonbean2

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


Great job Lori, love the color too.


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You might have to fight me for it...rubber spatulas at 10 paces!


Oh Yeah? Who's counting paces?


----------



## bostonbean2

Chesneys said:


> That makes sense to me, Bean. Obviously he is suspicious of something difficult.
> 
> In the interim, I just remembered my dentist had me take 2 extra strength tyonal and two 200 mg. Advil together for a bad jaw infection. I only took one of each, together, and was astounded when it worked better than Vicodin which is usually effective for me. Might be worth a try.


Will give it a try, thank you.


----------



## Lostie

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You might have to fight me for it...rubber spatulas at 10 paces!


Girls, girls, no fighting ...... knit your own! Here is TammyK's link (with thanks) the pattern can be adapted :-D 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/baa-ble-hat


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> Girls, girls, no fighting ...... knit your own! Here is TammyK's link (with thanks) the pattern can be adapted :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/baa-ble-hat


I know, I have it but it's so nice when it's already made up in your favorite colors!


----------



## bostonbean2

valmac said:


> Youngest cataract patient I saw was 14


Really? I've always associated cateracts with old age.


----------



## mopgenorth

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


So CUTE! Someone else had a sheep hat too - LOVE THEM!


----------



## ompuff

bostonbean2 said:


> Really? I've always associated cateracts with old age.


Had a family member whose baby was born with cataracts---had surgery but unfortunately, while he can see, he is legally blind. And this was well over 50years ago.


----------



## bostonbean2

Chesneys said:


> Somebody tell me how to do a post and add a picture to it? I don't think the quick reply box is going to do it.
> 
> Edit: OK, I am going to try to do it this way until someone has time to give me instructions.
> 
> Finally got the cupcake hat for my DIL done. If I can get all three pics on, the one without the cherry is to show the closure suggested on the spiral hat thread, with a modification. As I said, the mannequin is too small for a 23" hat, but it is all I have right now.


Happy to see you post the hat. Nice job chesneys. I need to make one of these.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

Lostie said:


> Girls, girls, no fighting ...... knit your own! Here is TammyK's link (with thanks) the pattern can be adapted :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/baa-ble-hat


Thank you! Just bookmarked it. That is one awesome hat! Saved chrisjac and I from a "biddy brawl".

I'll be digging through my stash this weekend.


----------



## chrisjac

Our Happy Hats are doing great. It's so nice to have a thread for something we love. Thanks MO, I see you promoting it everywhere! 74 pages! 
Let's keep it going! Hats Rock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> Thank you! Just bookmarked it. That is one awesome hat! Saved chrisjac and I from a "biddy brawl".
> 
> I'll be digging through my stash this weekend.


And I put down my spatula!


----------



## cah

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


It came out great! I'm still working on mine but I've finished more than twice the length from that picture I took.


----------



## cah

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You might have to fight me for it...rubber spatulas at 10 paces!


You guys can use rubber spatulas, I'm breaking out the cast iron skillet!


----------



## bostonbean2

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


Lostie, beautiful hat. I think it might fit me.😁


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> You guys can use rubber spatulas, I'm breaking out the cast iron skillet!


* NO * keep your grubby little paws off the skillet. It's mine! :XD:


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

cah said:


> You guys can use rubber spatulas, I'm breaking out the cast iron skillet!


Too funny, though I'm really glad she posted the link, saving us all from from some nasty "kitchen" injuries.


----------



## misellen

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


That is adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2

ompuff said:


> Had a family member whose baby was born with cataracts---had surgery but unfortunately, while he can see, he is legally blind. And this was well over 50years ago.


All new to me and now quite fascinated. I remember years ago someone having trouble with blurred vision and thought they might have cateracts. Someone spoke up and said, "it can't be cateracts, you are too young". That statement probably stuck in my head.


----------



## bostonbean2

Liz, I love the ice cream hat and looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> Making a lot of happy Mums and keeping those babies warm!


The day after my granddaughter was born this past summer, she came back from the nursery wearing a beautiful crocheted hat. My daughter was beyond touched to have such a precious gift and keepsake.

The baby wore it the rest of her hospital stay and it's now tucked away with the outfit she wore home.

Gigi


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

bostonbean2 said:


> All new to me and now quite fascinated. I remember years ago someone having trouble with blurred vision and thought they might have cateracts. Someone spoke up and said, "it can't be cateracts, you are too young". That statement probably stuck in my head.


There really is no "age" for cataracts, they can and do occur at any age. Certain breeds of dogs are predisposed to what is called "Juvenile Cataracts", often showing up before 1 year of age. In those breeds, it is considered a "heritable" condition.


----------



## Bobglory

LizR said:


> Thank you and it's a fast knit too.
> 
> Was glad to see your customer bought both of the unicorn hats plus others. Thank you for giving us so much fun helping you 'perfect' the horns. :lol: :lol:


That was the best!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You might have to fight me for it...rubber spatulas at 10 paces!


I'll whack you both with my crutch .. Hands off biddy's it's mine!

Gigi


----------



## chrisjac

e


Bobglory said:


> The day after my granddaughter was born this past summer, she came back from the nursery wearing a beautiful crocheted hat. My daughter was beyond touched to have such a precious gift and keepsake.
> 
> The baby wore it the rest of her hospital stay and it's now tucked away with the outfit she wore home.
> 
> Gigi


Such a nice story. That's what happened with my Charlie Brown hat. That preemie came home and I received a lovely note from his mom. That little hat brightened up the preemie ward.


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> I'll whack you both with my crutch .. Hands off biddy's it's mine!
> 
> Gigi


Only if you share your neat socks!


----------



## Bobglory

Lostie said:


> Girls, girls, no fighting ...... knit your own! Here is TammyK's link (with thanks) the pattern can be adapted :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/baa-ble-hat


Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## Bobglory

chrisjac said:


> And I put down my spatula!


Crutch back against the wall

Gigi


----------



## LizR

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


I really love this pattern Lostie. It looks great in all the colors shown by members. This one is lovely and I like your top knot. I am assuming the yarn is twisted together to make the tendrils?


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys

chrisjac said:


> e
> 
> Such a nice story. That's what happened with my Charlie Brown hat. That preemie came home and I received a lovely note from his mom. That little hat brightened up the preemie ward.


That little hat is just so adorable. I bet it did brighten up the NICU.


----------



## Lostie

LizR said:


> I really love this pattern Lostie. It looks great in all the colors shown by members. This one is lovely and I like your top knot. I am assuming the yarn is twisted together to make the tendrils?


Yes, I did the tendrils on the last 4 rows as I was decreasing. I think its called the "twisted loop stitch" - children like the tendrils, and they stay in place! There are videos on you tube, but I can't find one at the moment. Edited to say - I love all the sheepie hats :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

bostonbean2 said:


> Great job Lori, love the color too.


Thanks, Bean. I made it with the left over MadelineTosh Vintage yarn from my daughter's infinity scarf. This hat is for her if she wants it. Will find out tonight, after her 13 hour drive (with a small dog!) from Texas.


----------



## chrisjac

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> That little hat is just so adorable. I bet it did brighten up the NICU.


Thanks, nothing fancy, just a little bright yarn and those who work with babies really appreciated it.


----------



## bostonbean2

Bobglory said:


> I'll whack you both with my crutch .. Hands off biddy's it's mine!
> 
> Gigi


Gigi, I didn't want to get in on the fight with CJ and Rocky over the hat being on one crunch. Since you want in we should be able to take them on as a pair. Two against two, plus we have weapons!
I'm willing to share custody of the hat. :lol:


----------



## bostonbean2

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> There really is no "age" for cataracts, they can and do occur at any age. Certain breeds of dogs are predisposed to what is called "Juvenile Cataracts", often showing up before 1 year of age. In those breeds, it is considered a "heritable" condition.


I know about some breeds having eye problems. We had a cocker spaniel with eye problems. Spent a lot of time with the cone around his head.


----------



## Katsch

Knitting in the Rockys said:


> You might have to fight me for it...rubber spatulas at 10 paces!


 :XD:


----------



## Katsch

Lostie said:


> Girls, girls, no fighting ...... knit your own! Here is TammyK's link (with thanks) the pattern can be adapted :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/baa-ble-hat


Now that is a good idea


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> Our Happy Hats are doing great. It's so nice to have a thread for something we love. Thanks MO, I see you promoting it everywhere! 74 pages!
> Let's keep it going! Hats Rock!!!!!!!!!!


You Rock CJ, your idea your wonderful thread!


----------



## Katsch

cah said:


> You guys can use rubber spatulas, I'm breaking out the cast iron skillet!


We may have a winner!


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> Only if you share your neat socks!


Socks could be your next thread CJ


----------



## chrisjac

Katsch said:


> Socks could be your next thread CJ


I thought about it. There are some fancy sock people out there. It might be sticky.


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> I thought about it. There are some fancy sock people out there. It might be sticky.


Why would it be sticky? We need something to protect our feet as we kick .....


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> Why would it be sticky? We need something to protect our feet as we kick .....


There have been surprise guests on this thread, just saying.


----------



## BoogieCat

chrisjac said:


> There have been surprise guests on this thread, just saying.


I vote for a cowl/scarf thread. That way there is no argument on the "right" way to do it


----------



## chrisjac

loriadams said:


> I vote for a cowl/scarf thread. That way there is no argument on the "right" way to do it


That sounds good Lori.


----------



## Chesneys

bostonbean2 said:


> Happy to see you post the hat. Nice job chesneys. I need to make one of these.


Thanks, Bean. It is slow for me, since my eyes blur after just a few rows, but we do persevere don't we? Do try it, it's fun.


----------



## Bobglory

Katsch said:


> Socks could be your next thread CJ


Do it CJ, please!

Gigi


----------



## Chesneys

chrisjac said:


> e
> 
> Such a nice story. That's what happened with my Charlie Brown hat. That preemie came home and I received a lovely note from his mom. That little hat brightened up the preemie ward.


Of course it did!

:thumbup:


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> And I put down my spatula!


Oh thank goodness!! Clashing spatulas were making me feel weak and hiding in my stash was worrying me as I've just tidied it. 77 pages ......yuuuuuus GO mad hatters!


----------



## Katsch

chrisjac said:


> There have been surprise guests on this thread, just saying.


Ahhh, no worries!


----------



## Katsch

judypfennemore said:


> Oh thank goodness!! Clashing spatulas were making me feel weak and hiding in my stash was worrying me as I've just tidied it. 77 pages ......yuuuuuus GO mad hatters!


Mad Hatters, love it! Books where are you my friend?


----------



## judypfennemore

Katsch said:


> Mad Hatters, love it! Books where are you my friend?


Darn the tidy stash, I'm hiding in a pile of gorgeous colour and texture - they're breaking out the skillets AND crutches!


----------



## chrisjac

Ok Socks it is. Coming up.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374242-1.html#8286035


----------



## cindye6556

judypfennemore said:


> Darn the tidy stash, I'm hiding in a pile of gorgeous colour and texture - they're breaking out the skillets AND crutches!


"They" will pry my skillet out of my cold dead hands. :XD:


----------



## judypfennemore

cindye6556 said:


> "They" will pry my skillet out of my cold dead hands. :XD:


Peeping out from my stash cave and in a whisper ' so did you get the hat ? '


----------



## ompuff

cindye6556 said:


> "They" will pry my skillet out of my cold dead hands. :XD:


Just for the record, I have 4 cast iron skillets and a dutch oven which I can wear as a helmet.


----------



## Chesneys

cindye6556 said:


> "They" will pry my skillet out of my cold dead hands. :XD:


I think it is more likely they will bury it with you, Cindy. Along with Miss Minnie's horns. :roll:


----------



## cindye6556

ompuff said:


> Just for the record, I have 4 cast iron skillets and a dutch oven which I can wear as a helmet.


3 skillets, dutch oven, chicken fryer, grill, and gridle. Skillets are 80+ yrs. old.


----------



## judypfennemore

Chesneys said:


> I think it is more likely they will bury it with you, Cindy. Along with Miss Minnie's horns. :roll:


Well I hope Gigi is there to ensure that correct etiquette and dignity are the order of the day


----------



## cindye6556

Chesneys said:


> I think it is more likely they will bury it with you, Cindy. Along with Miss Minnie's horns. :roll:


Nope, son's inheritance. LOL


----------



## cindye6556

judypfennemore said:


> Well I hope Gigi is there to ensure that correct etiquette and dignity are the order of the day


No joke. I definitely want her "running" my funeral. That way I'm assured a good time was had by one and all.


----------



## chrisjac

Bobglory said:


> Do it CJ, please!
> 
> Gigi


Here it is! Loving your tootsies

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374242-1.html#8286035


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Well, you made it! thank you for your kind words! Would love to see your hats! Stay a while and enjoy.
> Christine


I had to wait until it was light out today to take photos of my hats. The blue hat is the Butterfly hat from Ravelry. The shape looks a little strange because I've got it pulled over the top of a vase. :lol: I made another one for my niece at her request, but I didn't take a photo.

The second hat is teal and gray. About 30 years ago I bought a new ski parka in those colors and couldn't find a hat to go with it. My knitting history at that point was extremely limited, but ignorance is bliss. I found a ski hat pattern and went looking for yarn. To my amazement I found a perfect match for both the teal and the gray. The pattern called for one color, so I decided to customize the pattern. I used a piece of graph paper and designed the swirl using both colors. It amazes me today that I succeeded in knitting it without making a mess. I wore that hat and parka for several ski seasons!


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> I had to wait until it was light out today to take the photo of my hat. It's the Butterfly hat from Ravelry. I made it again for my niece at her request.


Love it, a beautiful blue!


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Love it, a beautiful blue!


Thanks, Chris. After I posted it, I remembered a hat I made many years ago, so I edited the post to add it.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it! The stripes remind me of when skiers are on the slalom! 


Artbarn said:


> I had to wait until it was light out today to take photos of my hats. The blue hat is the Butterfly hat from Ravelry. The shape looks a little strange because I've got it pulled over the top of a vase. :lol: I made another one for my niece at her request, but I didn't take a photo.
> 
> The second hat is teal and gray. About 30 years ago I bought a new ski parka in those colors and couldn't find a hat to go with it. My knitting history at that point was extremely limited, but ignorance is bliss. I found a ski hat pattern and went looking for yarn. To my amazement I found a perfect match for both the teal and the gray. The pattern called for one color, so I decided to customize the pattern. I used a piece of graph paper and designed the swirl using both colors. It amazes me today that I succeeded in knitting it without making a mess. I wore that hat and parka for several ski seasons!


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> Thanks, Chris. After I posted it, I remembered a hat I made many years ago, so I edited the post to add it.


Like those stripes!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

loriadams said:


> Christian's Hat
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/christians-hat
> done!


I love it! Thank you for the top-of-crown photo; too many projects leave that to be discovered by the knitter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

valmac said:


> Find somebody with a big head!! I hate reworking/altering stuff, so that's what I would do - lazy biddy!!


Having a 23" head is why I have been supplied with a few turned-out-too-big hats made by one of the newer knitters in our group. She just couldn't be bothered either ripping them out or working anything to make them fit smaller heads. They make fine sleeping and/or indoor caps. They'd fly away outdoors in any kind of wind.


----------



## fortunate1

chrisjac said:


> There have been surprise guests on this thread, just saying.


The surprising thing was not so much as a surprise.. That guest never posts on our topics! Why were you surprised??
Socks..love them..don't knit them..but wear them!!😁😁


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lostie said:


> I was inspired by TammyK's baa-ble hat some time ago to book mark it, and here's my copy. Unblocked, and will go to any small person it fits :thumbup:


I love it and those twizzles on the top are perfect!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> There have been surprise guests on this thread, just saying.


As long as folks can focus on the topic, all should be well. No?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

loriadams said:


> I vote for a cowl/scarf thread. That way there is no argument on the "right" way to do it


Of course there is! Someone will post a mobius, and the topic will morph into: 
a) spellings thereof: Möbius, Mobius, or Moebius
b) if it's a 'true' Möbius or not.

But who cares?! No one!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

ompuff said:


> Just for the record, I have 4 cast iron skillets and a dutch oven which I can wear as a helmet.


Have you yet created a knitted 'hat' for your dutch oven/helmet?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

LizR said:


> People who like funky hats are usually fun. Your DIL will wear the cupcake happily.
> 
> I used Caron Simply Soft *for the cherry so that it would have a nice sheen*.


And be all that more delectable?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Chesneys said:


> Somebody tell me how to do a post and add a picture to it? I don't think the quick reply box is going to do it.
> 
> Edit: OK, I am going to try to do it this way until someone has time to give me instructions. ...


Lovely hat! 
It doesn't appear that you need any instructions about posting photos. I cannot be done at the same time you post using Quick Reply, but can be added after the post is made, which I guess is what you did.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Artbarn said:


> I had to wait until it was light out today to take photos of my hats. The blue hat is the Butterfly hat from Ravelry. The shape looks a little strange because I've got it pulled over the top of a vase. :lol: I made another one for my niece at her request, but I didn't take a photo.
> 
> The second hat is teal and gray. About 30 years ago I bought a new ski parka in those colors and couldn't find a hat to go with it. My knitting history at that point was extremely limited, but ignorance is bliss. I found a ski hat pattern and went looking for yarn. To my amazement I found a perfect match for both the teal and the gray. The pattern called for one color, so I decided to customize the pattern. I used a piece of graph paper and designed the swirl using both colors. It amazes me today that I succeeded in knitting it without making a mess. I wore that hat and parka for several ski seasons!


Lovely hats!

Until and unless some fool tells a new knitter/crocheter (and probably any other kind of crafter) that xyz is difficult to do, they *are* able to do it. Good on you!


----------



## ompuff

Jessica-Jean said:


> Of course there is! Someone will post a mobius, and the topic will morph into:
> a) spellings thereof: Möbius, Mobius, or Moebius
> b) if it's a 'true' Möbius or not.
> 
> But who cares?! No one!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

cindye6556 said:


> No joke. I definitely want her "running" my funeral. That way I'm assured a good time was had by one and all.


I can just see it now. Events by Gigi, putting the 'fun' back into Funerals ....


----------



## Chesneys

cindye6556 said:


> No joke. I definitely want her "running" my funeral. That way I'm assured a good time was had by one and all.


And the new grass will be well watered. ;-)


----------



## Chesneys

Artbarn said:


> I had to wait until it was light out today to take photos of my hats. The blue hat is the Butterfly hat from Ravelry. The shape looks a little strange because I've got it pulled over the top of a vase. :lol: I made another one for my niece at her request, but I didn't take a photo.
> 
> The second hat is teal and gray. About 30 years ago I bought a new ski parka in those colors and couldn't find a hat to go with it. My knitting history at that point was extremely limited, but ignorance is bliss. I found a ski hat pattern and went looking for yarn. To my amazement I found a perfect match for both the teal and the gray. The pattern called for one color, so I decided to customize the pattern. I used a piece of graph paper and designed the swirl using both colors. It amazes me today that I succeeded in knitting it without making a mess. I wore that hat and parka for several ski seasons!


I like them both, but the Teal one is especially appealing.


----------



## Chesneys

LizR said:


> People who like funky hats are usually fun. Your DIL will wear the cupcake happily.
> 
> I used Caron Simply Soft for the cherry so that it would have a nice sheen.


I combined the two reds from the Holiday Bon Bons for extra weight and a little Xmas sparkle. The rest of the top is baby yarn. Not meant for being out in a blizzard. I think I will make a small cowl to go with it after the holidays.

At the moment I have three rat sweaters to finish for my GD's ratties. One of which is named Ratticus Finch. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Artbarn

Jessica-Jean said:


> Lovely hats!
> 
> Until and unless some fool tells a new knitter/crocheter (and probably any other kind of crafter) that xyz is difficult to do, they *are* able to do it. Good on you!


Thank you. And you are exactly right. I had a need and formed a plan to fill that need. It's so funny how we do things that are difficult because we don't know any better. I look at the inside of that hat and marvel at what a nice job I did carrying the two different colors across. I loved that hat and just found it recently packed in a box of old winter clothes. It's very warm, so I think I'll wear it when I take the dogs out to potty.


----------



## Artbarn

Chesneys said:


> I like them both, but the Teal one is especially appealing.


Thank you. The teal color is even prettier in person. It's a nice combination with gray, although not one I probably would choose if left on my own. I'll have to remember to use that combo again.


----------



## Artbarn

Chesneys said:


> I combined the two reds from the Holiday Bon Bons for extra weight and a little Xmas sparkle. The rest of the top is baby yarn. Not meant for being out in a blizzard. I think I will make a small cowl to go with it after the holidays.
> 
> At the moment I have three rat sweaters to finish for my GD's ratties. One of which is named Ratticus Finch.
> :mrgreen:


I absolutely love clever pet names. Ratticus Finch is one of the best ever!


----------



## trish2222

Bobglory said:


> I can just see it now. Events by Gigi, putting the 'fun' back into Funerals ....


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Firstsoprano

ompuff said:


> Just for the record, I have 4 cast iron skillets and a dutch oven which I can wear as a helmet.


Are you expecting an invasion?


----------



## Firstsoprano

I am so far behind. Reading as fast as I can. Yesterday was spent at the pool and knitting ... not at the same time as the pool was a bit crowded and did not want to poke someone swimming by. Result: far behind in KP

Loving all the hats, hoping that ankle is fixed fast, wishing everyone who is travelling a safe trip. Thinking a thread on socks would be fun.


----------



## judypfennemore

Firstsoprano said:


> Are you expecting an invasion?


Hahaha firstsop - there was a cute sheep hat that went up for grabs - I don't remember who had first dibs but the whole thing degenerated into a dual at 10 paces, with spatulas, later skillets and crutches - don't worry - all tongue in cheek and crazy in the best possible 'pool' style!


----------



## chrisjac

judypfennemore said:


> Hahaha firstsop - there was a cute sheep hat that went up for grabs - I don't remember who had first dibs but the whole thing degenerated into a dual at 10 paces, with spatulas, later skillets and crutches - don't worry - all tongue in cheek and crazy in the best possible 'pool' style!


We put our weapons down and continued as friends.


----------



## JanieSue

I forgot about this baby hat when I posted my hats the other day. Decided to add it. It is a free pattern that was shared on KP a couple yrs ago. I knitted it for my nephews baby.


----------



## chrisjac

JanieSue said:


> I forgot about this baby hat when I posted my hats the other day. Decided to add it. It is a free pattern that was shared on KP a couple yrs ago. I knitted it for my nephews baby.


I love red and white! Thanks Janie!


----------



## chrisjac

I'd like to wish everyone on this little thread,a very Happy Thanksgiving! And remember to keep your noggins
warm with all those beautiful hats!

Love to all!

Christine


----------



## Chesneys

I think I too will be signing off of most threads until Friday.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## bostonbean2

Happy Thanksgiving to one and all.


----------



## fortunate1

Happy Thanksgiving!! Cj..PM not sent yet!! Got your back!!
Enjoying all the hats.. Changing that to like all the hates..hate I am gathering hat patterns like a squirrel gathering nuts


----------



## BBatten17

Artbarn said:


> I had to wait until it was light out today to take photos of my hats. The blue hat is the Butterfly hat from Ravelry. The shape looks a little strange because I've got it pulled over the top of a vase. :lol: I made another one for my niece at her request, but I didn't take a photo.
> 
> The second hat is teal and gray. About 30 years ago I bought a new ski parka in those colors and couldn't find a hat to go with it. My knitting history at that point was extremely limited, but ignorance is bliss. I found a ski hat pattern and went looking for yarn. To my amazement I found a perfect match for both the teal and the gray. The pattern called for one color, so I decided to customize the pattern. I used a piece of graph paper and designed the swirl using both colors. It amazes me today that I succeeded in knitting it without making a mess. I wore that hat and parka for several ski seasons!


Those are great! I love the texture of the blue, and your swirly teal and gray is really cool!


----------



## BBatten17

JanieSue said:


> I forgot about this baby hat when I posted my hats the other day. Decided to add it. It is a free pattern that was shared on KP a couple yrs ago. I knitted it for my nephews baby.


That's just toooo cute! I love the red squiggles!


----------



## Mercygirl76

JanieSue said:


> I forgot about this baby hat when I posted my hats the other day. Decided to add it. It is a free pattern that was shared on KP a couple yrs ago. I knitted it for my nephews baby.


What a cute hat!!!! It is absolutely darling!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Oh! Most of you'll be offline for Thanksgiving. I might be able to catch up!!!

After I go out and seek someplace that serves turkey dinners - lacking that, I'll settle for Chinese.


----------



## JanieSue

BBatten17 said:


> That's just toooo cute! I love the red squiggles!


Thank you & MercyGirl, it was fun to knit.


----------



## Firstsoprano

loriadams said:


> I vote for a cowl/scarf thread. That way there is no argument on the "right" way to do it


 :thumbup:


----------



## Firstsoprano

My first attempts at hats ... tiny ones. A friend asked if I could knit a hat for her granddaughter who is arriving this winter so I practiced on some and have donated them and the 2 baby blankets to Project Linus. These and a pile of dish cloths are what I have been knitting since we came down in October.


----------



## Artbarn

Firstsoprano said:


> My first attempts at hats ... tiny ones. A friend asked if I could knit a hat for her granddaughter who is arriving this winter so I practiced on some and have donated them and the 2 baby blankets to Project Linus. These and a pile of dish cloths are what I have been knitting since we came down in October.


So sweet!


----------



## cah

Finished! Fits perfect too. I had a lifeline going right before the decreases just in case but didn't need it. We all know you only need a lifeline when you DON'T use one.  The kid loves the hat. Yay! Thanks ladies for inspiring me. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> Finished! Fits perfect too. I had a lifeline going right before the decreases just in case but didn't need it. We all know you only need a lifeline when you DON'T use one.  The kid loves the hat. Yay! Thanks ladies for inspiring me. :thumbup:


I like that! What is that stitch , garter?


----------



## chrisjac

I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> I like that! What is that stitch , garter?


Garter st on the bottom, stockinette on the top w/decreases. I even had to purl to get garter in the round! It was so, so difficult. :mrgreen:


----------



## Katsch

Cah and CJ both nice hats


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


Cute!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

I bet she will love to wear this and look so cute! 


chrisjac said:


> I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


----------



## JanieSue

Katsch said:


> Cah and CJ both nice hats


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love them both.


----------



## bostonbean2

cah said:


> Finished! Fits perfect too. I had a lifeline going right before the decreases just in case but didn't need it. We all know you only need a lifeline when you DON'T use one.  The kid loves the hat. Yay! Thanks ladies for inspiring me. :thumbup:


Nice hat cah, glad you finished it. You are right about the lifelines, I don't bother anymore. I've gotten so good at frogging I can do it with too much trouble.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


Cute Christmas hat CJ.


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> Garter st on the bottom, stockinette on the top w/decreases. I even had to purl to get garter in the round! It was so, so difficult. :mrgreen:


Oh, you poor thing. Sorry it was so difficult. :XD:

It's outstanding!


----------



## cah

cindye6556 said:


> Oh, you poor thing. Sorry it was so difficult. :XD:
> 
> It's outstanding!


And don't forget, I made SECRET changes to the pattern! You'll have to ask the designer what they were. :lol:


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> And don't forget, I made SECRET changes to the pattern! You'll have to ask the designer what they were. :lol:


 :twisted: :evil:


----------



## chrisjac

cah said:


> And don't forget, I made SECRET changes to the pattern! You'll have to ask the designer what they were. :lol:


Oh Nooooooooooo.. I needed to know.


----------



## cindye6556

chrisjac said:


> Oh Nooooooooooo.. I needed to know.


We must know. Don't be mean, you must share any and all changes made! :roll:


----------



## knittingcanuk

I'm late again. I was going to post pictures of some of my hats but when I checked my container, I found I had sent all of them up north. Perhaps all for the best - if it's cold here, it's way colder up there! 

I just wanted to say that I've really enjoyed this thread. So many beautiful hats and patterns! 

Thanks, CJ, for starting this thread. It's already 82 pages and shows no sign of slowing down!

Edited to Add: Can I be Enlightened Biddy 60 or is it already taken?


----------



## chrisjac

knittingcanuk said:


> I'm late again. I was going to post pictures of some of my hats but when I checked my container, I found I had sent all of them up north. Perhaps all for the best - if it's cold here, it's way colder up there!
> 
> I just wanted to say that I've really enjoyed this thread. So many beautiful hats and patterns!
> 
> Than ks, CJ, for starting this thread. It's already 82 pages and shows no sign of slowing down!


I hope you kept some to keep your noggin warm.
New thread requested and doing nicely,
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-374761-5.html#8301058


----------



## misellen

chrisjac said:


> I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


Brings back memories of my own childhood. I had a striped stocking cap quite similar to yours. (That was in the 1940s)


----------



## chrisjac

misellen said:


> Brings back memories of my own childhood. I had a striped stocking cap quite similar to yours. (That was in the 1940s)


So classic, it never goes out of style.


----------



## BBatten17

chrisjac said:


> I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


Aww, that's precious!


----------



## ute4kp

chrisjac said:


> Holiday knitting- so many to take care of. Family, Kp friends, Biddies, BGs,serious knitters, all of them.! Anyone want to share?


I love tams. All your hats are so nice. The Charlie Brown is so cute.


----------



## ute4kp

Shannon123 said:


> Haha! What are those 'Roos doing? Well if it's what I think it is then it could fall into a "baby" category!


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## ute4kp

run4fittness said:


> Lovely hats everyone!


Ditto. So many wonderfully happy hats.


----------



## trish2222

Lovely hats cah and CJ :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

chrisjac said:


> I gave this to my grandaughter yesterday for her Christmas pictures. My interesting daughter in law wasn't that excited about it. Glad I took a picture before I gave it away.


Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Precious! And the hat is pretty cute, too!


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Gorgeous baby CJ. The hat is a perfect fit for her. Christmas happiness coming early for you this year.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

So cute! 


chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Cute, cute, cute


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Naaaaw!!she's precious - would love to feel those soft cute cheeks! And the hat is lovely too - one of Ma Christmas's little helpers?


----------



## JanieSue

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


She is a doll baby and loves her hat.


----------



## cah

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Aaaaw, how adorable!


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Wonderful and so cute!  :thumbup:


----------



## BBatten17

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


O.M.G. She is just precious!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Shannon123

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


Oh my god this is so cute!!!!!!


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


She is just adorable CJ.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


She's ridiculously cute, and the hat is perfect!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

bostonbean2 said:


> Nice hat cah, glad you finished it. You are right about the lifelines, I don't bother anymore. I've gotten so good at frogging I can do it with too much trouble.


Ah! My expertise at ripping and picking up stitches must by why I've yet to even _try_ a lifeline!


----------



## Chesneys

Jessica-Jean said:


> Ah! My expertise at ripping and picking up stitches must by why I've yet to even _try_ a lifeline!


I can frog with the best of them. Being able to see to pick up stitches is a whole other matter. Lifelines for me!

Love the hat, Chris. That is one happy, healthy looking baby.


----------



## cah

Chesneys said:


> I can frog with the best of them. Being able to see to pick up stitches is a whole other matter. Lifelines for me!
> 
> Love the hat, Chris. That is one happy, healthy looking baby.


That's why I stuck the lifeline in myself. Didn't want to tink back through all the decreases (splitty yarn). Easier to just take it off the needles and riiiiiiip but then I can't see well enough to get the stitches back on.


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> That's why I stuck the lifeline in myself. Didn't want to tink back through all the decreases (splitty yarn). Easier to just take it off the needles and riiiiiiip but then I can't see well enough to get the stitches back on.


Do you use interchangeable needles? Depending on the yarn I'll sometimes use a cable for my L.L. I also use one when doing provisional and gater tab. Makes picking up stitches so much easier.


----------



## cah

cindye6556 said:


> Do you use interchangeable needles? Depending on the yarn I'll sometimes use a cable for my L.L. I also use one when doing provisional and gater tab. Makes picking up stitches so much easier.


I use 16 inch fixed circs for hats, or double points if a baby hat. Adding a lifeline is an extra step but for a hat, it doesn't take long to do.

It's more fun when I have to rip a sock out. Those stitches are so tiny it's impossible. I did find a temporary work-around... I place my project down very carefully and run to the bathroom to take my contacts out. I found I can see more clearly up close with no correction than I can with. Only works if I'm at home of course!


----------



## cindye6556

cah said:


> I use 16 inch fixed circs for hats, or double points if a baby hat. Adding a lifeline is an extra step but for a hat, it doesn't take long to do.
> 
> It's more fun when I have to rip a sock out. Those stitches are so tiny it's impossible. I did find a temporary work-around... I place my project down very carefully and run to the bathroom to take my contacts out. I found I can see more clearly up close with no correction than I can with. Only works if I'm at home of course!


Haha, I thought I was the only one that did that.


----------



## Firstsoprano

cah said:


> And don't forget, I made SECRET changes to the pattern! You'll have to ask the designer what they were. :lol:


And I bet you knit it while riding a unicycle and juggling.


----------



## Firstsoprano

chrisjac said:


> Finally, here she is, wearing Grandma's hat!


awwwwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## yona

Your hats are quite lovely.


----------



## TammyK

Baa-ble baby hats.


----------



## cah

Beautiful work TammyK!!


----------



## trish2222

TammyK said:


> Baa-ble baby hats.


I love these!


----------



## chrisjac

TammyK said:


> Baa-ble baby hats.


Awesome. I will have to make these in 2016! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## B4

TammyK said:


> Baa-ble baby hats.


love your hats tammy, here are three more I just did, had to try the tendrils, and the purple hat is from little knight, newborn purple hat, the picture doesn't do it justice, it is really a cute hat. Ruth


----------



## chrisjac

B4 said:


> love your hats tammy, here are three more I just did, had to try the tendrils, and the purple hat is from little knight, newborn purple hat, the picture doesn't do it justice, it is really a cute hat. Ruth


Wonderful little hats!


----------



## B4

B4 said:


> love your hats tammy, here are three more I just did, had to try the tendrils, and the purple hat is from little knight, newborn purple hat, the picture doesn't do it justice, it is really a cute hat. Ruth


here's another cupcake hat, dippity dots icing


----------



## chrisjac

B4 said:


> here's another cupcake hat, dippity dots icing


Yum!


----------



## bostonbean2

Grey and blue is my first faire isle attempt. The blue and grey was my second one. I knit these using the Portuguese style knitting. No problems with it and found it very easy using this style. The last one is a Slouch hat.


----------



## Artbarn

bostonbean2 said:


> Grey and blue is my first faire isle attempt. The blue and grey was my second one. I knit these using the Portuguese style knitting. No problems with it and found it very easy using this style. The last one is a Slouch hat.


Nice job! That's a beautiful shade of blue and it looks especially good with the gray.


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Grey and blue is my first faire isle attempt. The blue and grey was my second one. I knit these using the Portuguese style knitting. No problems with it and found it very easy using this style. The last one is a Slouch hat.


Great, wonderful job Bean!


----------



## bostonbean2

Thank you CJ and artbarn. Really enjoyed the fairisle.


----------



## fortunate1

Great hats bean!
Gotta give the baable hats a try, after the 1898 hst..
Nice Hays B4 and the cupcake hat is delectable!


----------



## B4

fortunate1 said:


> Great hats bean!
> Gotta give the baable hats a try, after the 1898 hst..
> Nice Hays B4 and the cupcake hat is delectable!


Thanks fortunate1, love your avatar. lol & love Boston Bean's too.
here are two more hats I've done. Its early here so hope I haven't posted these before.


----------



## bostonbean2

B4 said:


> here's another cupcake hat, dippity dots icing


I didn't see your hat Ruth, love it. It is adorable and looks good enough to eat.

ETA: Just saw your other hats Ruth. I don't know why I didn't get notices on the last few pages. Your other hats are great too Ruth.


----------



## chrisjac

B4 said:


> Thanks fortunate1, love your avatar. lol & love Boston Bean's too.
> here are two more hats I've done. Its early here so hope I haven't posted these before.


I love your hats. Great color!


----------



## bostonbean2

TammyK said:


> Baa-ble baby hats.


Just seeing these, great hats. I want to try one now. :lol:


----------



## chrisjac

bostonbean2 said:


> Just seeing these, great hats. I want to try one now. :lol:


I'm going for it. Let's do it Bean!


----------



## bostonbean2

fortunate1 said:


> Great hats bean!
> Gotta give the baable hats a try, after the 1898 hst..
> Nice Hays B4 and the cupcake hat is delectable!


Thanks fortunate. I think I want to try the babble hat too since I have some color work under my belt now.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> I'm going for it. Let's do it Bean!


I just have to see if I have the colors I need and what weight it is.


----------



## trish2222

bostonbean2 said:


> Grey and blue is my first faire isle attempt. The blue and grey was my second one. I knit these using the Portuguese style knitting. No problems with it and found it very easy using this style. The last one is a Slouch hat.


Lovely hats, old bean


----------



## trish2222

B4 said:


> Thanks fortunate1, love your avatar. lol & love Boston Bean's too.
> here are two more hats I've done. Its early here so hope I haven't posted these before.


 :thumbup:


----------



## fortunate1

B4 said:


> Thanks fortunate1, love your avatar. lol & love Boston Bean's too.
> here are two more hats I've done. Its early here so hope I haven't posted these before.


Oh my stars, I love the purple!


----------



## judypfennemore

bostonbean2 said:


> Grey and blue is my first faire isle attempt. The blue and grey was my second one. I knit these using the Portuguese style knitting. No problems with it and found it very easy using this style. The last one is a Slouch hat.


High fives all round Bean, they're all lovely!


----------



## judypfennemore

B4 said:


> Thanks fortunate1, love your avatar. lol & love Boston Bean's too.
> here are two more hats I've done. Its early here so hope I haven't posted these before.


Love your hats too B4. Specially like the 'braiding' on the purple one.


----------



## bostonbean2

Thank you Judy and Trish.


----------



## B4

judypfennemore said:


> Love your hats too B4. Specially like the 'braiding' on the purple one.


purple hat called City Chic Winter Hat, by Caron Design Team
Latvian braid accent, fun hat to make. Ruth


----------



## galaxycraft

bostonbean2 said:


> Grey and blue is my first faire isle attempt. The blue and grey was my second one. I knit these using the Portuguese style knitting. No problems with it and found it very easy using this style. The last one is a Slouch hat.


Love them! Great work!  :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2

galaxycraft said:


> Love them! Great work!  :thumbup:


Thank you GC.


----------



## judypfennemore

B4 said:


> purple hat called City Chic Winter Hat, by Caron Design Team
> Latvian braid accent, fun hat to make. Ruth


Latvian braid -thank you will be looking it up - love all the new stuff I learn here.


----------



## knitwit549

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Out of all the things I have made for charity, in the past, I think the elephant hat is my favourite, although I do like the jester hat in the 2nd photo!
> 
> Will have to start thinking about doing winter hats!


OMG, I want the elephant set. Aw, shucks, no little ones. Awesome knitting.


----------



## knitwit549

Finally got to the last page...I thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the awesome hats.


----------



## chrisjac

knitwit549 said:


> Finally got to the last page...I thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the awesome hats.


Wow, you did all 86 pages? Medal, medal!


----------



## knitwit549

chrisjac said:


> Wow, you did all 86 pages? Medal, medal!


Yep, and my eyeballs are trying to run down my face.
Wonder if they're up for your sock post?


----------



## chrisjac

knitwit549 said:


> Yep, and my eyeballs are trying to run down my face.
> Wonder if they're up for your sock post?


You, wonderful, you!


----------



## knitwit549

I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


----------



## kacey66

Beautiful hats.


----------



## chrisjac

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


A most awesome treasure of Happy Hats!


----------



## Hilary4

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


WOWEE! What an awesome collection!!


----------



## Artbarn

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


Gorgeous! I absolutely love the white one with the rose in the top photo on the bottom right!


----------



## knitwit549

Artbarn said:


> Gorgeous! I absolutely love the white one with the rose in the top photo on the bottom right!


Thank you, I'm kinda fond of that one also.


----------



## cah

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


I'm still watching! Love your hats. All are fabulous!


----------



## knitwit549

cah said:


> I'm still watching! Love your hats. All are fabulous!


Thank you. I'll be watching this one for some time, so many gorgeous hats, so many great links, not enuff time.


----------



## bostonbean2

Wow! I'd say you made some hats! Beautiful hats. Very generous and kind of you to knit that many hats.


----------



## knitwit549

bostonbean2 said:


> Wow! I'd say you made some hats! Beautiful hats. Very generous and kind of you to knit that many hats.


Thanks. What else can we do when our kids ask for something? Besides, they were all knit/crocheted with stash yarn...win/win!


----------



## jbandsma

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


Absolutely wonderful collection.


----------



## Bobglory

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


I'm still watching and those hats are fabulous!


----------



## judypfennemore

What a beautiful selection of hats, I'm breathless thinking of all the knitting and you knitted those gorgeous socks on the sock thread - golds all round for Olympic knitting.


----------



## fortunate1

Ah ha! Wrong a moondo! I am watching too! You really made some wonderful hats!! Good on you!!


----------



## Katsch

Great hats!


----------



## galaxycraft

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


I am still here a looking.  
Great hats! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549

Thanks. I'd love to see more.


----------



## LizR

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


OMG knitwit these are beautiful. There have to be lots of little ones enjoying them right now.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Thank you so much! 


knitwit549 said:


> OMG, I want the elephant set. Aw, shucks, no little ones. Awesome knitting.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love 'em! 


knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

fortunate1 said:


> Great hats bean!
> Gotta give the baable hats a try, after the 1898 hst..
> Nice Hays B4 and the cupcake hat is delectable!


Umm ... Why wait? Do the earband portion of the 1898 instead of the ribbing and then use the baable pattern for the top. Why not?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


Oh, my! I am so glad I waded all the way to the here to see such a massive collection of darling little hats! Thanks for showing us them!


----------



## knitwit549

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh, my! I am so glad I waded all the way to the here to see such a massive collection of darling little hats! Thanks for showing us them!


Here's one I crocheted for a preemie...


----------



## chrisjac

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one I crocheted for a preemie...


I love this! Save it to go with CB and pick your hospital when we all do ours.


----------



## cah

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one I crocheted for a preemie...


I LOVE the pineapple hat! That's absolutely adorable!


----------



## bostonbean2

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one I crocheted for a preemie...


I'he never seen this hat. Adorable.


----------



## knitwit549

bostonbean2 said:


> I'he never seen this hat. Adorable.


Thanks, it's a one of a kind, cause I didn't make another. This was a challenge from my youngest son.....like betcha can't make a pineapple one.
That's how a lot of my stuff gets created, the kid (the big rig driver, actually) will say "mom, can you make..." So I have to at least try.


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> I love this! Save it to go with CB and pick your hospital when we all do ours.


I've got a little problem here. The hospital that serves the worst premature babies with the best results has said that they will only accept the donation FOR SALE in their gift shop. They will not use them in the NICU, when the babies are with their mothers or as part of the 'go home' pack. Now that I can understand...if you're going to give one family a special hat to go home with, then you need to have enough for everybody.

Frankly, though, if I make a donation of a handmade item, I'm not really comfortable with them making money off it instead of it going to a family that could use it.

But I am working on at least one. I found the right colors in some linen I have here (washable, very soft, etc.)


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> I've got a little problem here. The hospital that serves the worst premature babies with the best results has said that they will only accept the donation FOR SALE in their gift shop. They will not use them in the NICU, when the babies are with their mothers or as part of the 'go home' pack. Now that I can understand...if you're going to give one family a special hat to go home with, then you need to have enough for everybody.
> 
> Frankly, though, if I make a donation of a handmade item, I'm not really comfortable with them making money off it instead of it going to a family that could use it.
> 
> But I am working on at least one. I found the right colors in some linen I have here (washable, very soft, etc.)


Are there any Shelters for families, women, children? Might be beter than a hospital.


----------



## ompuff

chrisjac said:


> Are there any Shelters for families, women, children? Might be beter than a hospital.


Domestic abuse shelters and/or pregnancy crisis centers welcome donations.

  :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac

ompuff said:


> Domestic abuse shelters and/or pregnancy crisis centers welcome donations.
> 
> :thumbup:


Perfect!


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Are there any Shelters for families, women, children? Might be beter than a hospital.


Yeah, but I'll need to go a little bigger than preemie for that.

I will still finish up the preemie CB hat, though, simply for the picture.


----------



## chrisjac

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but I'll need to go a little bigger than preemie for that.
> 
> I will still finish up the preemie CB hat, though, simply for the picture.


Frog it and make it the regular size?


----------



## kimmyz

Great hats. I've a hat person too as you can see by my avatar.


----------



## chrisjac

kimmyz said:


> Great hats. I've a hat person too as you can see by my avatar.


Wonderful, I have the same one called Luuk.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Frog it and re-use???? Eeeeew!! Thought THAT wasn't allowed even if there are "starving children"!!!



chrisjac said:


> Frog it and make it the regular size?


 :XD:


----------



## chrisjac

gr8knitwit2 said:


> Frog it and re-use???? Eeeeew!! Thought THAT wasn't allowed even if there are "starving children"!!!
> 
> Oh, Lord, a momentary lapse.
> 
> :XD:


----------



## trish2222

knitwit549 said:


> Here's one I crocheted for a preemie...


I love it - never seen one before!


----------



## trish2222

kimmyz said:


> Great hats. I've a hat person too as you can see by my avatar.


Wonderful hats!!


----------



## jbandsma

chrisjac said:


> Frog it and make it the regular size?


I've got enough yarn here to not only do both but quite a few more.


----------



## judypfennemore

jbandsma said:


> I've got a little problem here. The hospital that serves the worst premature babies with the best results has said that they will only accept the donation FOR SALE in their gift shop. They will not use them in the NICU, when the babies are with their mothers or as part of the 'go home' pack. Now that I can understand...if you're going to give one family a special hat to go home with, then you need to have enough for everybody.
> 
> Frankly, though, if I make a donation of a handmade item, I'm not really comfortable with them making money off it instead of it going to a family that could use it.
> 
> But I am working on at least one. I found the right colors in some linen I have here (washable, very soft, etc.)


Mmm difficult one Judy. What are they going to use the proceeds for? Is it to maintain the hospital, or fund research - I know it seems to have less meaning though.


----------



## jbandsma

judypfennemore said:


> Mmm difficult one Judy. What are they going to use the proceeds for? Is it to maintain the hospital, or fund research - I know it seems to have less meaning though.


I don't know. I was so taken aback by their attitude I didn't even ask.


----------



## Artbarn

jbandsma said:


> I've got a little problem here. The hospital that serves the worst premature babies with the best results has said that they will only accept the donation FOR SALE in their gift shop. They will not use them in the NICU, when the babies are with their mothers or as part of the 'go home' pack. Now that I can understand...if you're going to give one family a special hat to go home with, then you need to have enough for everybody.
> 
> Frankly, though, if I make a donation of a handmade item, I'm not really comfortable with them making money off it instead of it going to a family that could use it.
> 
> But I am working on at least one. I found the right colors in some linen I have here (washable, very soft, etc.)


Maybe you can find another hospital that would be happy to take your hats and give them to new mothers.


----------



## Lostie

An unblocked pink anenome hat that needs to bloom out, modelled by number one son's teddy (number two son's ted had to join in). This will go to Glenlady, who became a great granny just before Chrismas. It's not for her, but for the baby girl ......


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> An unblocked pink anenome hat that needs to bloom out, modelled by number one son's teddy (number two son's ted had to join in). This will go to Glenlady, who became a great granny just before Chrismas. It's not for her, but for the baby girl ......


Enchanting! glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Artbarn

Lostie said:


> An unblocked pink anenome hat that needs to bloom out, modelled by number one son's teddy (number two son's ted had to join in). This will go to Glenlady, who became a great granny just before Chrismas. It's not for her, but for the baby girl ......


How cute! Glad to see you back and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## edithann

Loads of lovely hats. Here's a few more of mine...


----------



## chrisjac

edithann said:


> Loads of lovely hats. Here's a few more of mine...


Edie, You rock girl!


----------



## edithann

chrisjac said:


> Edie, You rock girl!


Thanks Christine, right back at you...lol... :thumbup:


----------



## bostonbean2

Lostie said:


> An unblocked pink anenome hat that needs to bloom out, modelled by number one son's teddy (number two son's ted had to join in). This will go to Glenlady, who became a great granny just before Chrismas. It's not for her, but for the baby girl ......


Adorable lostie.


----------



## bostonbean2

edithann said:


> Loads of lovely hats. Here's a few more of mine...


Very nice hats.


----------



## edithann

bostonbean2 said:


> Very nice hats.


Thanks, I appreciate it! ;-)


----------



## Artbarn

edithann said:


> Loads of lovely hats. Here's a few more of mine...


Oh, these are delicious! I love the red one at the beginning and the white one at the end. Are those beads on the white one or something colorful showing through lacy holes?


----------



## edithann

Artbarn said:


> Oh, these are delicious! I love the red one at the beginning and the white one at the end. Are those beads on the white one or something colorful showing through lacy holes?


Thank you for your lovely comments. The "beads" are just something showing through the lacy holes. 
;-)


----------



## knitwit549

edithann said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments. The "beads" are just something showing through the lacy holes.
> ;-)


I had wondered about that too. I had thought it might have been a ribbon.


----------



## judypfennemore

Lostie said:


> An unblocked pink anenome hat that needs to bloom out, modelled by number one son's teddy (number two son's ted had to join in). This will go to Glenlady, who became a great granny just before Chrismas. It's not for her, but for the baby girl ......


The knitted patchwork blanket is stunning Lostie. Glad you're feeling a little better.


----------



## MarilynKnits

What an impressive display of adorable hats. Lucky children who received them. Those hats are so pretty I wouldn't doubt some of the kids insisted on sleeping with the hats on.



knitwit549 said:


> I'm sure most folks aren't watching this any longer, but I just found the pics of the hats I made for DD's church donation. Over 85, no two exactly alike. Some didn't get photographed.


----------



## MarilynKnits

I made this hat a while ago for a friend's little boy. It is such fun. It is the Dead Fish Hat that first showed up in a Sally Goldenblum mystery novel.


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> An unblocked pink anenome hat that needs to bloom out, modelled by number one son's teddy (number two son's ted had to join in). This will go to Glenlady, who became a great granny just before Chrismas. It's not for her, but for the baby girl ......


Tell her congrats from me. It's a lovely hat, Lostie :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

edithann said:


> Loads of lovely hats. Here's a few more of mine...


More lovely hats!


----------



## trish2222

MarilynKnits said:


> I made this hat a while ago for a friend's little boy. It is such fun. It is the Dead Fish Hat that first showed up in a Sally Goldenblum mystery novel.


Love it!


----------



## Katsch

MarilynKnits said:


> I made this hat a while ago for a friend's little boy. It is such fun. It is the Dead Fish Hat that first showed up in a Sally Goldenblum mystery novel.


Love it and aren't these fun to make. Great stash busters too.


----------



## chrisjac

MarilynKnits said:


> I made this hat a while ago for a friend's little boy. It is such fun. It is the Dead Fish Hat that first showed up in a Sally Goldenblum mystery novel.


I love the colors in this one! I've been wanting to make guppy pattern for my granddaughter but I'm afraid my DIL won't let her wear it. She won't let her wear the Yoda hat I made for her.


----------



## bostonbean2

MarilynKnits said:


> I made this hat a while ago for a friend's little boy. It is such fun. It is the Dead Fish Hat that first showed up in a Sally Goldenblum mystery novel.


Great little hat, it is adorable.


----------



## Artbarn

MarilynKnits said:


> I made this hat a while ago for a friend's little boy. It is such fun. It is the Dead Fish Hat that first showed up in a Sally Goldenblum mystery novel.


What a fun hat! You must have really enjoyed making this and I'll bet the boy was delighted.


----------



## edithann

trish2222 said:


> More lovely hats!


Thanks Trish... :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha

90 pp of creativity !!!

~~~


----------



## chrisjac

My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


----------



## galaxycraft

chrisjac said:


> My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


Wonderful!  :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Couldn't you just squeeze him!!! He looks cute in that great hat! 


chrisjac said:


> My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


Cute hat and cute little boy.


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


Just adorable Christine. I love this hat.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> Just adorable Christine. I love this hat.


Thanks, just a little brown and white yarn from the stash .


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, just a little brown and white yarn from the stash .


Don't have any little ones to knit for right now so I will make one for charity when I get home to my brown yarn.


----------



## MarilynKnits

Cute hat and adorable little guy.



chrisjac said:


> My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


I made a couple of mosaic pattern hats for DH. DD, being a loving sweetie, made me a couple of purple hats.


----------



## BBatten17

chrisjac said:


> My friend's baby with the football hat I made for him. He's so huggable!


OMG, he's adorable, and so is his hat! Very nice, CJ!


----------



## BBatten17

Oops, was so excited about the cute hat I double posted


----------



## chrisjac

BBatten17 said:


> Oops, was so excited about the cute hat I double posted


You are too funny.


----------



## chrisjac

MarilynKnits said:


> Cute hat and adorable little guy.
> 
> I made a couple of mosaic pattern hats for DH. DD, being a loving sweetie, made me a couple of purple hats.


Loving the colors!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Cute cap! Looks like it'll keep his little head warm.


----------



## bostonbean2

MarilynKnits said:


> Cute hat and adorable little guy.
> 
> I made a couple of mosaic pattern hats for DH. DD, being a loving sweetie, made me a couple of purple hats.


Nice hats Marilyn.


----------



## books

I was wondering how to block hats. Can I just wet them, smooth flat and let dry, laying down? Don't have those glass heads (they are pretty cool, but I can imagine my husband's reaction if I bought one.) Don't have any balloons, either.


----------



## bostonbean2

books said:


> I was wondering how to block hats. Can I just wet them, smooth flat and let dry, laying down? Don't have those glass heads (they are pretty cool, but I can imagine my husband's reaction if I bought one.) Don't have any balloons, either.


I have never blocked a hat books. I have blocked other items but never a hat. Now I am wondering why I never thought to.


----------



## books

bostonbean2 said:


> I have never blocked a hat books. I have blocked other items but never a hat. Now I am wondering why I never thought to.


I have never either.... some of the ones I made recently are wool and I thought they would look more "finished" with a little blocking.


----------



## bostonbean2

books said:


> I have never either.... some of the ones I made recently are wool and I thought they would look more "finished" with a little blocking.


The wool hats I have made have been berets and those were all felted. I recently finished a hat in 100% alpaca and it looks fine, I didn't even think to block it.


----------



## chrisjac

books said:


> I was wondering how to block hats. Can I just wet them, smooth flat and let dry, laying down? Don't have those glass heads (they are pretty cool, but I can imagine my husband's reaction if I bought one.) Don't have any balloons, either.


You know how block wool, don't you? Same as other wool garments.


----------



## books

I was playing around with different edges... ribbing with short bursts of purls and long sequences of knits.... the edges curl up a bit. Tomorrow, I will experiment with washing them to see what happens.


----------



## ompuff

books said:


> I was wondering how to block hats. Can I just wet them, smooth flat and let dry, laying down? Don't have those glass heads (they are pretty cool, but I can imagine my husband's reaction if I bought one.) Don't have any balloons, either.


Books, I don't usually block hats but a once in a while I will have one that needs a little persuasion. What I do is use a bowl or pot/vase in the size I need - turn it upside down - put the hat/cap on and the job is done.
Works for me.

Blessings.


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Thanks, just a little brown and white yarn from the stash .


The hat is great for the little lad, and as for the star, he's just demands a big cuddle.


----------



## chrisjac

judypfennemore said:


> The hat is great for the little lad, and as for the star, he's just demands a big cuddle.


I love to tickle his belly- the laugh is amazing!


----------



## judypfennemore

books said:


> I was wondering how to block hats. Can I just wet them, smooth flat and let dry, laying down? Don't have those glass heads (they are pretty cool, but I can imagine my husband's reaction if I bought one.) Don't have any balloons, either.


I asked this a while back and besides balloons, which I tried and worked brilliantly, bowls and balls were also suggestions.


----------



## LizR

judypfennemore said:


> The hat is great for the little lad, and as for the star, he's just demands a big cuddle.


Judy. This pattern could be for a Rugby ball too. They are the same shape as American footballs. Do you have any little lads to knit for these days? Then again, is your climate too warm for knitted hats?


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Nice! 


MarilynKnits said:


> Cute hat and adorable little guy.
> 
> I made a couple of mosaic pattern hats for DH. DD, being a loving sweetie, made me a couple of purple hats.


----------



## chrisjac

chrisjac said:


> You know how block wool, don't you? Same as other wool garments.


Sorry, grammar. ....How to block wool.....


----------



## judypfennemore

LizR said:


> Judy. This pattern could be for a Rugby ball too. They are the same shape as American footballs. Do you have any little lads to knit for these days? Then again, is your climate too warm for knitted hats?


Haha !!yes it is rather warm but there a few days in the year when the tinies appreciate a warm hat. My only granddaughter (nearly a year old) is off to a new start in the Netherlands so I now have a genuinely good excuse to knit all kinds of things not only for her, but for my son and DIL.


----------



## LizR

judypfennemore said:


> Haha !!yes it is rather warm but there a few days in the year when the tinies appreciate a warm hat. My only granddaughter (nearly a year old) is off to a new start in the Netherlands so I now have a genuinely good excuse to knit all kinds of things not only for her, but for my son and DIL.


So sorry she will be so far away from you. Hopefully not a permanent move. Now you will be able to whip up some warm things from the numerous lovely patterns shared here on KP.


----------



## judypfennemore

LizR said:


> So sorry she will be so far away from you. Hopefully not a permanent move. Now you will be able to whip up some warm things from the numerous lovely patterns shared here on KP.


The intention is for a permanent move, but we'll have to see how they cope with all the changes. Hopefully we can visit and that means warm knitted goodies for us too!


----------



## LizR

judypfennemore said:


> The intention is for a permanent move, but we'll have to see how they cope with all the changes. Hopefully we can visit and that means warm knitted goodies for us too!


 Well, I moved 3,000 miles away from my family so I understand. My mum would come stay with us for a few weeks each year so my children knew her well.


----------



## chrisjac

judypfennemore said:


> Haha !!yes it is rather warm but there a few days in the year when the tinies appreciate a warm hat. My only granddaughter (nearly a year old) is off to a new start in the Netherlands so I now have a genuinely good excuse to knit all kinds of things not only for her, but for my son and DIL.


Oh, how sad, but we shall help you with a million patterns for woolies!


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Oh, how sad, but we shall help you with a million patterns for woolies!


Thanks Chris - a week on Friday so not long to go. They've been told no tears until then, so we can have one goodbye tear session and not twenty!! I have been noting the finer details with respect to hat styles and have bookmarked a pile of ideas - if I've ever needed a warm hat, I've only ever plonked on a hair squashing beanie, so slouchies, tams and berets are all new fun territory to explore!


----------



## MarilynKnits

Pick up a cabbage or head of lettuce the right size, put it in a plastic bag at the grocery, and use that as a blocking form before you cut it up to eat? Destroy the evidence, LOL?



books said:


> I was wondering how to block hats. Can I just wet them, smooth flat and let dry, laying down? Don't have those glass heads (they are pretty cool, but I can imagine my husband's reaction if I bought one.) Don't have any balloons, either.


----------



## chrisjac

Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


----------



## bostonbean2

chrisjac said:


> Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


What an adorable picture CJ. Too cute.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

chrisjac said:


> Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


That is just too precious! I love the hat, it's adorable.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Oh my, that so sums up contentment!! Precious! 


chrisjac said:


> Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


That photo is an absolute classic - hope its being kept for posterity - should think about selling it to a yarn manufacturer!


----------



## chrisjac

judypfennemore said:


> That photo is an absolute classic - hope its being kept for posterity - should think about selling it to a yarn manufacturer!


All scraps of Wool Ease.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Good idea! 


judypfennemore said:


> That photo is an absolute classic - hope its being kept for posterity - should think about selling it to a yarn manufacturer!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


That's the cutest picture and it's a great hat to boot!


----------



## trish2222

My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
So easy and attractive
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love it and really suits the model!!! 


trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


Well, it's about time! I love your hat!


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> Well, it's about time! I love your hat!


I know - I've been really busy and I'm supposed to be working right now. I've got caught up in the 49 threads I haven't looked at over the last week or so never mind new topics. Work, what work?? :lol:

ETA thank goodness for my buddy list. At least I haven't missed any new topics from my pals. I think :roll: :lol:


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> I know - I've been really busy and I'm supposed to be working right now. I've got caught up in the 49 threads I haven't looked at over the last week or so never mind new topics. Work, what work?? :lol:
> 
> ETA thank goodness for my buddy list. At least I haven't missed any new topics from my pals. I think :roll: :lol:


You're doing great!


----------



## Cdambro

kimmyz said:


> Great hats. I've a hat person too as you can see by my avatar.


So cute! I love the uniqueness.


----------



## bostonbean2

trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


Lovely hat Trish, thank you for posting. I just downloaded it and think I will start one later today.


----------



## judypfennemore

trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


That looks good Trish - another to add to my library, thank you.


----------



## BBatten17

chrisjac said:


> Another friend's baby with one of my hats. She loves to sleep with it, says her mom.


Aww, how precious!!


----------



## BBatten17

trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


Very cool hat! I've added it to my library!


----------



## MarilynKnits

Wow, Trish, that is beautifully done. The wraps came out perfect. Looks good on you.



trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


----------



## trish2222

MarilynKnits said:


> Wow, Trish, that is beautifully done. The wraps came out perfect. Looks good on you.


That's my daughter Marilyn - oh to be that young again :wink:


----------



## LizR

My latest Charlie Brown inspired hat for my snow shoveling neighbor. 
He likes whimsical things but hope the neon orange won't be too bright. I told him that at least everyone,including the snow plow drivers will see him easily. :lol:


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> My latest Charlie Brown inspired hat for my snow shoveling neighbor.
> He likes whimsical things but hope the neon orange won't be too bright. I told him that at least everyone,including the snow plow drivers will see him easily. :lol:


Nice hat Liz, very creative. Great for a bike rider or walking a dog at night.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> Nice hat Liz, very creative. Great for a bike rider or walking a dog at night.


I hadn't thought of that. Good idea as to how I can use the remainder of the two huge balls I ended up with. Don't know what I was thinking except that the hand knit scarf was only $1.99.

Glad to hear on the morning news that you may not be buried in snow this weekend. I say 'may' because they got it wrong a lot last winter.


----------



## chrisjac

LizR said:


> My latest Charlie Brown inspired hat for my snow shoveling neighbor.
> He likes whimsical things but hope the neon orange won't be too bright. I told him that at least everyone,including the snow plow drivers will see him easily. :lol:


I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trish2222

LizR said:


> My latest Charlie Brown inspired hat for my snow shoveling neighbor.
> He likes whimsical things but hope the neon orange won't be too bright. I told him that at least everyone,including the snow plow drivers will see him easily. :lol:


That's great - love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits

Is it the 1898 pattern? It came out beautiful.



LizR said:


> My latest Charlie Brown inspired hat for my snow shoveling neighbor.
> He likes whimsical things but hope the neon orange won't be too bright. I told him that at least everyone,including the snow plow drivers will see him easily. :lol:


----------



## LizR

MarilynKnits said:


> Is it the 1898 pattern? It came out beautiful.


Yes it is Marilyn. It's a real ear warmer for those out in the cold weather. I think i'm up to 6 now. Get's easier each time.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> I hadn't thought of that. Good idea as to how I can use the remainder of the two huge balls I ended up with. Don't know what I was thinking except that the hand knit scarf was only $1.99.
> 
> Glad to hear on the morning news that you may not be buried in snow this weekend. I say 'may' because they got it wrong a lot last winter.


For me it doesn't matter how much snow falls. They don't want me out and about unless it is to the doctors. I just hope there is no snow when I need to go for my MRI, I will have to cancel and reschedule.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> For me it doesn't matter how much snow falls. They don't want me out and about unless it is to the doctors. I just hope there is no snow when I need to go for my MRI, I will have to cancel and reschedule.


I'll keep my fingers and everything else crossed for you. Is it next week for the MRI? Your first?


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> I'll keep my fingers and everything else crossed for you. Is it next week for the MRI? Your first?


No, it is the second one. It is in the first week in February but not if there is snow on the ground. I am praying for nice weather.


----------



## LizR

bostonbean2 said:


> No, it is the second one. It is in the first week in February but not if there is snow on the ground. I am praying for nice weather.


Hopefully the MRI will give them a better plan for the best treatment needed for your ankle. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## bostonbean2

LizR said:


> Hopefully the MRI will give them a better plan for the best treatment needed for your ankle. I'll be thinking of you.


Thank you Liz.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

trish2222 said:


> My Techno hat turned out to be very popular so I'll post it here too.
> So easy and attractive
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/techno-hat


This is a sophisticated form of torture! I know I can't ever possibly knit all - or even a good number - of the patterns I already _have_, and I (foolishly) look at a topic that's certain to have links to yet more patterns-I-wanna-make!!!

Thanks, Trish, for showing another of your projects. It's lovely!


----------



## Chesneys

LizR said:


> My latest Charlie Brown inspired hat for my snow shoveling neighbor.
> He likes whimsical things but hope the neon orange won't be too bright. I told him that at least everyone,including the snow plow drivers will see him easily. :lol:


That is downright cool! And practical as well. Love how the stripes are arranged.


----------



## Chesneys

bostonbean2 said:


> No, it is the second one. It is in the first week in February but not if there is snow on the ground. I am praying for nice weather.


Can you arrange for someone - preferably a young, strong and tall someone - to come and get you for the appointment? Maybe a home helper service?


----------



## trish2222

bostonbean2 said:


> No, it is the second one. It is in the first week in February but not if there is snow on the ground. I am praying for nice weather.


My fingers are crossed too


----------



## trish2222

Jessica-Jean said:


> This is a sophisticated form of torture! I know I can't ever possibly knit all - or even a good number - of the patterns I already _have_, and I (foolishly) look at a topic that's certain to have links to yet more patterns-I-wanna-make!!!
> 
> Thanks, Trish, for showing another of your projects. It's lovely!


Thanks J-J - it's a really quick one. I'm doing another one soon.


----------



## judypfennemore

bostonbean2 said:


> No, it is the second one. It is in the first week in February but not if there is snow on the ground. I am praying for nice weather.


We'll all be crossing our fingers.


----------



## bostonbean2

judypfennemore said:


> We'll all be crossing our fingers.


Thank you Judy, I sure need lots of fingers.


----------



## bostonbean2

Chesneys said:


> Can you arrange for someone - preferably a young, strong and tall someone - to come and get you for the appointment? Maybe a home helper service?


The PT was here yesterday. She told me to cancel and reschedule if there was snow. If there should be snow a second time she suggested an ambulance transport to the hospital. She then told me stories about last year with all the snow we had. Some of her patients couldn't get to a hospital for 3 months.


----------



## Chesneys

bostonbean2 said:


> The PT was here yesterday. She told me to cancel and reschedule if there was snow. If there should be snow a second time she suggested an ambulance transport to the hospital. She then told me stories about last year with all the snow we had. Some of her patients couldn't get to a hospital for 3 months.


That would definitely not be a good thing. Any way to try to boost the appt. forward a few days due to the storm?


----------



## chrisjac

Anyone have any hats they're knitting or crocheting at this time?


----------



## Artbarn

chrisjac said:


> Anyone have any hats they're knitting or crocheting at this time?


I just finished two Butterfly Hat for my nieces and I'm about to begin the hat for the third niece. I'll post photos when they're all done.


----------



## chrisjac

Artbarn said:


> I just finished two Butterfly Hat for my nieces and I'm about to begin the hat for the third niece. I'll post photos when they're all done.


Love to see them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

chrisjac said:


> Anyone have any hats they're knitting or crocheting at this time?


In progress, no. Just finished, yes. My 1898 Helix Hat. I may do another helix one, but *not with four balls at once! or stop the multiple balls before the decreasing gets down towards the end. It was crazily fussy trying to maintain the helixing and decrease frequently!*


----------



## chrisjac

Jessica-Jean said:


> In progress, no. Just finished, yes. My 1898 Helix Hat. I may do another helix one, but *not with four balls at once! or stop the multiple balls before the decreasing gets down towards the end. It was crazily fussy trying to maintain the helixing and decrease frequently!*


*

Love the Helix!*


----------



## galaxycraft

Love it. Love what folks are doing with it. :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Love those colours!!! 


Jessica-Jean said:


> In progress, no. Just finished, yes. My 1898 Helix Hat. I may do another helix one, but *not with four balls at once! or stop the multiple balls before the decreasing gets down towards the end. It was crazily fussy trying to maintain the helixing and decrease frequently!*


*

:thumbup:*


----------



## LizR

chrisjac said:


> Anyone have any hats they're knitting or crocheting at this time?


Making another 1898 to use up my neon orange yarn.


----------



## LizR

Jessica-Jean said:


> In progress, no. Just finished, yes. My 1898 Helix Hat. I may do another helix one, but *not with four balls at once! or stop the multiple balls before the decreasing gets down towards the end. It was crazily fussy trying to maintain the helixing and decrease frequently!*


*

With multiple color helixing I have started placing a marker at the beginning of each color change. This was after I went way past the the change a couple of times while knitting and watching tv at the same time. It's easy to miss the hanging new color when not paying attention. It also makes decreasing easier.*


----------



## trish2222

Your hat is lovely J-J - I love those colours :thumbup:


----------



## judypfennemore

chrisjac said:


> Anyone have any hats they're knitting or crocheting at this time?


Yes! Third 1898 hat for my little granddaughter, so some scaling down has had to happen - hope I've got it right. It has to be finished before Friday as the family is off for a new life in Europe; finding warm kit in the height of summer has been impossible, so I'm guessing the first call will be some shops for coats etc.


----------



## judypfennemore

Jessica-Jean said:


> In progress, no. Just finished, yes. My 1898 Helix Hat. I may do another helix one, but *not with four balls at once! or stop the multiple balls before the decreasing gets down towards the end. It was crazily fussy trying to maintain the helixing and decrease frequently!*


*

Love what you've done there, and will now have to look up helix.*


----------



## Artbarn

Jessica-Jean said:


> In progress, no. Just finished, yes. My 1898 Helix Hat. I may do another helix one, but *not with four balls at once! or stop the multiple balls before the decreasing gets down towards the end. It was crazily fussy trying to maintain the helixing and decrease frequently!*


*

I like the colors on this one and it looks very warm!*


----------



## Lostie

A happy hat unearthed from heap of "stuff". Keeps hair out of my eyes on a windy day. No idea what yarn, but it's loosely based on an anenome hat I think. Posting because I have conquered selfies taken without the big toe method. 

Does not match the marble chunky pullover, but who's looking?


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> A happy hat unearthed from heap of "stuff". Keeps hair out of my eyes on a windy day. No idea what yarn, but it's loosely based on an anenome hat I think. Posting because I have conquered selfies taken without the big toe method.
> 
> Does not match the marble chunky pullover, but who's looking?


You gorgeous you! Love the burly hat!


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> You gorgeous you! Love the burly hat!


  sweet friend! Big hug!


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> sweet friend! Big hug!


I'll take it! What is that gorgeous sweater I see on you?


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> I'll take it! What is that gorgeous sweater I see on you?


It's this, done in James C Brett Marble Chunky. One of my favourite acrylics, very good value and the range of colours are superb. Great pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nutmeg-3

I wear it with the purl side showing - somehow looks better in this yarn.


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> It's this, done in James C Brett Marble Chunky. One of my favourite acrylics, very good value and the range of colours are superb. Great pattern! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nutmeg-3
> 
> I wear it with the purl side showing - somehow looks better in this yarn.


You are a designer! I love this pattern. I made it a while back in black, never again.


----------



## Lostie

chrisjac said:


> You are a designer! I love this pattern. I made it a while back in black, never again.


Hahaha the wearing inside out was a mistake one day, not a design element. Just decded I preferred it that way :thumbup: as for black, noooooooo


----------



## chrisjac

Lostie said:


> Hahaha the wearing inside out was a mistake one day, not a design element. Just decded I preferred it that way :thumbup: as for black, noooooooo


According to the new definition of "designer" for KP, it fits.


----------



## Artbarn

Lostie said:


> A happy hat unearthed from heap of "stuff". Keeps hair out of my eyes on a windy day. No idea what yarn, but it's loosely based on an anenome hat I think. Posting because I have conquered selfies taken without the big toe method.
> 
> Does not match the marble chunky pullover, but who's looking?


The hat is beautiful, Lostie, but your eyes are even more beautiful!


----------



## judypfennemore

Lostie said:


> Hahaha the wearing inside out was a mistake one day, not a design element. Just decded I preferred it that way :thumbup: as for black, noooooooo


Well done you! Lovely hat (if hat wearing was part of my everyday wardrobe, it would be an anemone hat) snug jumper and love the purl side, and as for selfies, I don't yet own the necessary stick goodie.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lostie said:


> A happy hat unearthed from heap of "stuff". Keeps hair out of my eyes on a windy day. No idea what yarn, but it's loosely based on an anenome hat I think. Posting because I have conquered selfies taken without the big toe method.
> 
> Does not match the marble chunky pullover, but who's looking?


Match? But they _do_ match! They're both knitted, aren't they?? On that basis, of course they match!!

I love your expression! :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Lovely hat and jumper Lostie - you are priceless :thumbup:


----------



## Cdambro

Lostie said:


> A happy hat unearthed from heap of "stuff". Keeps hair out of my eyes on a windy day. No idea what yarn, but it's loosely based on an anenome hat I think. Posting because I have conquered selfies taken without the big toe method.
> 
> Does not match the marble chunky pullover, but who's looking?


Great hat


----------



## trish2222

Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


Too gorgeous for words!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trish2222

Thank you CJ


----------



## BoogieCat

trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


A beautiful hat on a beautiful girl.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Amazing! Love the colours, your daughter's gorgeous and your work is spot on perfect!! 


trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


----------



## Lostie

trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


Lovely colourwork :thumbup: and beautiful model :thumbup:


----------



## Lostie

I'd post my cowlyhat but the look of terror when I selfie makes you all laugh like drains


----------



## chrisjac

trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


You could go skiing with this gorgeous hat and you would be the best of them!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385212-1.html


----------



## dijewe

trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


I love the solid color brim and the way the pom pom hangs just right. Lovely hat Trish!


----------



## Lostie

Have you seen this poster's two colour cable hat? It's a beaut http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385192-1.html


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> I'd post my cowlyhat but the look of terror when I selfie makes you all laugh like drains


Oh go on - your selfies are sublime :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Thanks everybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoogieCat

My hats are so basic compared to all the beautiful ones here. Keep the pictures coming - I'm just about ready to do one with cables - maybe I'll even give colorwork a try again!


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> Have you seen this poster's two colour cable hat? It's a beaut http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385192-1.html


That is a lovely wee hat indeed.


----------



## trish2222

chrisjac said:


> You could go skiing with this gorgeous hat and you would be the best of them!


If I could only ski. I'd end up on my bum but I'd strive to keep my head up :lol:


----------



## dijewe

I had to share my colorwork hat too:


----------



## Lostie

trish2222 said:


> Oh go on - your selfies are sublime :thumbup:


Good job I like you trish :lol:


----------



## Lostie

trish2222 said:


> If I could only ski. I'd end up on my bum but I'd strive to keep my head up :lol:


Knitted knickers. Bulky yarn.


----------



## chrisjac

dijewe said:


> I had to share my colorwork hat too:


That is one great hat!


----------



## trish2222

dijewe said:


> I love the solid color brim and the way the pom pom hangs just right. Lovely hat Trish!


I said - you don't _really_ want a pompom do you, with my fingers crossed behind my back. But she did :lol:


----------



## Lostie

dijewe said:


> I had to share my colorwork hat too:


Beautiful :thumbup: Lots of clever colourworkers around. The colour combinations are great!


----------



## trish2222

dijewe said:


> I had to share my colorwork hat too:


I love it - love the colours :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:


> Good job I like you trish :lol:


 :wink: :lol:


----------



## trish2222

Lostie said:



> Knitted knickers. Bulky yarn.


and bulky bum :shock:


----------



## Lostie

trish2222 said:


> I said - you don't _really_ want a pompom do you, with my fingers crossed behind my back. But she did :lol:


Did you do the pompom with two cardboard circles? I've always done then that way.


----------



## Lostie

trish2222 said:


> and bulky bum :shock:


 :lol:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

That is very different!! 


Lostie said:


> Have you seen this poster's two colour cable hat? It's a beaut http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-385192-1.html


----------



## gr8knitwit2

You're very welcome! 


trish2222 said:


> Thanks everybody :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Hey, one person's basic is another's WOW!!!

Can't wait to see your hats! 



loriadams said:


> My hats are so basic compared to all the beautiful ones here. Keep the pictures coming - I'm just about ready to do one with cables - maybe I'll even give colorwork a try again!


----------



## gr8knitwit2

You MUST - don't want to spoil your lovely hat!! 


trish2222 said:


> If I could only ski. I'd end up on my bum but I'd strive to keep my head up :lol:


----------



## gr8knitwit2

Oh my!! That is EXQUISITE!!! Proper!! I love it!! 


dijewe said:


> I had to share my colorwork hat too:


----------



## Bobglory

trish2222 said:


> Here's my latest - I'm doing another Techno hat just now but I finished this hat last week. Modelled by my baby girl.


I don't know what prettier, the hat or the model. They are both stunning.


----------



## gr8knitwit2

... better than bulky knickers, knitted yarn??


Lostie said:


> Knitted knickers. Bulky yarn.


 :XD:


----------



## dijewe

Here is my felted hat - it still needs to be embellished with gros grain ribbon, when that is done, I 'll post it in its own thread.


----------

